# Brenner Grenzkammstraße und böser Bauer



## waldler (26. April 2005)

Hallo Alpencrosser,

auf unserem jährlichen Alpencross wollen wir heuer u. a. von Vilanders über die Sattelbergalm auf die Brenner-Grenzkammstraße fahren. Es gab in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Berichte von einem Bauern auf der Südtiroler Seite, der den Bikern die Durchfahrt oder Duchgang durch seinen Besitz -anscheinend rechtswidrig und teilweise mit rabiaten Mitteln - verwehrte.
Hat jemand von Euch in jüngerer Zeit Erfahrungen mit dem unliebsamen Zeitgenossen gemacht?

Viele Grüße

Waldler


----------



## mleix (26. April 2005)

Hallo Waldler,

zwei Kumpels von mir haben letzten Herbst die Route genommen sind aber nicht über dem Bauern seine Wiese gefahren, weil der einen "im günstigsten" den ganzen Weg zurück schickt. 
Sie haben die Ausweichroute gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega2001 (26. April 2005)

So weit ich gehört habe, hat der Wirt von der Sattelbergalm einen neuen Weg gebaggert, sodaß man nicht mehr das Grundstück des Bauern betreten muß. Selbst gefahren bin ich ihn allerdings noch nicht, aber vielleicht kann dies jemand hier im Forum bestätigen.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Micki (26. April 2005)

Bestätigung! 

Bin bei meinem Alpencross 2004 über den ausgebaggerten Weg hoch zum Grenzkamm gegangen. Fahren ist dort nicht möglich. Ich finde es war eine elende Plackerei und würde wahrscheinlich nicht wieder dort hoch gehen.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## schorty (26. April 2005)

jam, der alternative weg ist ne plagerei (schieben)... doch wenn der bauer einen nicht durchläßt die einzige machbare alternative.

wenn du nach gossenas abfährst mußte unbedingt den hier im forum diskutierten trail anstatt der schotterstrasse nehmen! highlight  

gruß alex


----------



## trautbrg (28. April 2005)

der neu ausgebaggerte Weg ist ein super Trail mit viel
Flow und wenig Technikeinlagen.
Allerdings bergab!
Bergauf kann man ihn schon fahren (bins letztes Jahr hochgekurbelt),
aber das kostet ordentlich Körner ... 
Zu dem Thema allgemein ist auch folgener thread ganz gut:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155362


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## teleho (16. Mai 2006)

Gitzs zu dem netten Bauern was neues? Hat wer letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem gehabt? Wir wollen auf unseren Transalp im August nämlich auch über den Brennergrenzkamm und da wir wahrscheinlich nur zu zweit sein werden haben wir keine Lust, uns mit dem Kerl anzulegen. Aber ebensowenig will ich mir von dem die Tour versauen lassen.


----------



## marco (16. Mai 2006)

der bauer ist immer noch da, nimm die alternativroute. Oder stehe ganz früh auf und schnell durch. ;-)


----------



## teleho (16. Mai 2006)

Hat der eigentlich sonst nix zu tun, als Bikern aufzulauern und sie wegzujagen?


----------



## alpi69 (16. Mai 2006)

teleho schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der eigentlich sonst nix zu tun, als Bikern aufzulauern und sie wegzujagen?



nein.

vielleicht doch: EU Gelder bei der Bank abholen....


----------



## lagobiker (16. Mai 2006)

Na ja - jedes Ding hat halt seine 2 Seiten  

Grundsätzlich ist sowohl in Tirol und soviel ich weiss auch in manchen Bezirken von Südtirol das Biken auf Forststrassen und Almwegen verboten - denn das ist sehr häufig Privateigentum, guckst Du auch auf diesen Link
Bei uns im Allgäu hat jetzt ein Stuttgarter Biker einen Bauern auf Schadenersatz verklagt, weil er in einen Weidezaun gefahren ist und sich erhebliche Verletzungen zugezogen hat.
Egal wie's ausgeht, verstehen würde ich den Bauern schon, wenn er seinen Durchgangsweg zumacht.

LB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (16. Mai 2006)

angeblich fing die story über den bösen bauer an, als eine transalp challenge über seinen gründstück fuhr, ohne vorher gefragt zu haben.


----------



## teleho (17. Mai 2006)

> angeblich fing die story über den bösen bauer an, als eine transalp challenge über seinen gründstück fuhr, ohne vorher gefragt zu haben.



Ok, das ist natürlich schei**, wenn dem so wäre, zugegeben. Kann man dann schon verstehen, dass der sauer ist. Aber das dürfte ja mitlerweile auch ne Weile her sein. Man sollte meinen, dass ein halbwegs vernünftiger Mensch sich irgendwann wieder beruhigt und da mit sich reden lässt... 

So viel ich weiß ist er doch rechtlich gesehen  im Unrecht, oder? Ich bin mit der Planung noch nicht so weit, aber das ist doch ein ganz normaler Forstweg, auf dem offiziell auch kein Bileverbot herrscht? Oder ist das nen Trail und die Biker machen ihm da zu viel kaputt?

Aber gut, wenn der einen wirklich nicht durchlässt kann man nix machen, auch wenn er im Unrecht sein sollte. 
Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ganz genau, wo der Kerl hockt. Bin wie gesagt erst bei der groben Planung und muss mir erst noch die ganzen Karten besorgen. Wir wollen folgende Route fahren: 

Nösslach - Vianders - Sattelalm - Sattelberg-Kaserne - Brenner Grenzkammstraße - Brennerbad - Enzianhütte - Schlüsseljoch - Pfitscher Tal

Der Alternativweg würde also bei der Sattelbergalm weg gehen? Wie viele hm Schiebestrecke sind das denn bzw. wie viel länger muss man da zeitlich einplanen? 
Da müssen wir uns dann wohl durchbeißen, weil ich hab keine Lust, alles unten auf der Bundesstraße zu fahren.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. Mai 2006)

hi,

zu dem thema mit dem bauern gibts schon mind. 3 threads seit letztem sommer ... schau einfach mal mit der sufu. seit sommer/herbst hat sich nichts geändert und heuer wird vermutlich noch keiner die grenzkammstrasse gefahren sein, da noch schnee liegt. neue infos sind also im augenblick nicht zu erwarten.

der neue weg geht kurz nach der alm auf etwa 1700 m weg, ist nicht zu verfehlen. spätestens, wenn du an der staatsgrenze stehst mit dem bikeverbotsschild (inzwischen ein neues schild, 1999 war's noch ein altes rostiges, verblichenes ...), bist du auf dem weg, der auch immer in der bike beschrieben wurde. da könnte es zur konfrontation mit dem bauern kommen. ansonsten ist 45-60 minuten schieben/fahren auf dem neuen weg angesagt. sind ergo ca. 400 hm, wer topfit ist fährt 90%, ansonsten ca. 50 % schieben (nicht selbst getestet, hat wolfgang mal geschrieben).

wir sind letzten sommer problemlos auf dem normalen weg durch. wir haben auf der wiese aber geschoben bzw. das rad auch mal kurz angehoben. kurz danach auf dem schotterweg sind wir wieder gefahren.

falls ihr wirklich dort lang wollt, macht euch keinen stress. einfach hin und wenn keiner da ist normalen weg nehmen. wenn euch das zu riskant erscheint, dann halt den neuen weg rauf. ich halte das aber für ziemlichen schmarrn, darum sind wir auch den alten weg entlang. das laufen über die wiese schadet dieser kaum und der karrenweg danach wird vom bergaufkurbeln auch nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (17. Mai 2006)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> zu dem thema mit dem bauern gibts schon mind. 3 threads seit letztem sommer ... schau einfach mal mit der sufu. seit sommer/herbst hat sich nichts geändert und heuer wird vermutlich noch keiner die grenzkammstrasse gefahren sein, da noch schnee liegt. neue infos sind also im augenblick nicht zu erwarten.
> elmar



vielleicht kann ja eine Anfrage bei der Sattelalm diesbezüglich Klarheit schaffen: http://www.wipptal.net/sattelalm/

ob es clever ist, den ungnädigen Bauern ständig zu reizen, indem man seinen Privatweg mit dem Bike 'beschiebt' - ich hab da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## <MM> (7. Juli 2006)

Wer übrigens mal so eine gefilmte Bauernschelte sehen möchte - hier gibt's einen Mitschnitt dazu:

http://213.203.244.73/AnB/beitrag.php3?filter=schelte


----------



## teleho (7. Juli 2006)

Gibts von dem netten Bauern was Neues? Hat den dieses Jahr schon wer getroffen? Der Bauer in dem Video ist aber nicht das legendäre Schreckgespenzt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (7. Juli 2006)

teleho schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der Bauer in dem Video ist aber nicht das legendäre Schreckgespenzt, oder?



Genau, das ist ein anderer ähnlicher Gesinnung - aber oberhalb von Kitzbühel hausend. - Also weiiit, weit weg vom Brenner.


----------



## bluezook (15. Juli 2006)

So schauts derzeit bei besagtem Bauern aus. 










ANDY


----------



## Nummer5 (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Es gibt doch alternativen. Wir fahren Flachjoch-Kreuzjoch und dann weiter zu Enzianhütte über Brennerbad. Oder wenns in die Strecke passt Portjoch, die Abfahrt muss sehr gut sein.


----------



## marco (15. Juli 2006)

der Bauer hat eine Festung gebaut!


----------



## alpi69 (15. Juli 2006)

naja, wenigstens ist seine Beschilderung (und va Bezaunung) unmissverständlich.


----------



## teleho (16. Juli 2006)

Naja, ich hab mich jedenfalls schon seelisch auf die Schiebestrecke eingestellt. In 1 Woche gehts los!


----------



## ChiliRider (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letzte Woche zur Grenzkammstraße unterwegs. Wir haben auf der Sattelalm übernachtet. Luis, der Wirt, hat uns von der Barrikade des "Bösen Bauern" berichtet. Der Bauer mag nicht nur keine Biker, er hat auch mit Wanderern und Pilzsuchern nichts am Hut. Er will halt gar niemand auf seinem Grund sehen. Aber mit seinen 70 Jahren wird das Problem vielleicht irgendwann nicht mehr da sein .

Wir sind dann den von Luis angegebenen Umgehungsweg hochgewandert. Wir haben für die knapp 400 Hm ca. 40 Minuten gebraucht. Der Weg ist zwar so, dass man sehr vieles fahren könnte, aber wir haben mit Alpencross-Gepäck fast alles geschoben. 



 

 

Das zweite Bild ist kurz vor dem Gipfel des Sattelberges mit der Sattelalm im Hintergrund.

Übrigends: Die Sattelalm ist ein echtes Highlight.
Sehr freundliche Wirtsleute, reichlich gutes Essen, Wäscheservice und gute Betten bzw. Lager mit Bettwäsche - echt klasse .

Gruß - Günther


----------



## Klein123 (1. August 2006)

Wir haben am 15. Juli Bekanntschaft mit dem berühmt berüchtigten Bauern gemacht. also da haben wir´s ja echt nicht mehr geglaubt. So etwas haben wir ja noch nie erlebt. Da hatten wir echt Glück daß wir unversehrt davon gekommen sind, obwohl wir uns entschuldigt haben und versucht haben ganz ruhig und vernünftig mit denen zu reden. Also noch einmal würde ich es nicht drauf anlegen. 
Ich meine irgendwie kann ich ja auch verstehen daß sie verärgert sind wenn das wirklich Privat-Grund ist, aber so auszurasten das ist echt nicht normal!!!


----------



## Hansimax (1. August 2006)

Hi 

Wo geht denn der Weg von Luis los ?


----------



## teleho (1. August 2006)

Die Sattelalm ist echt super! Hab vor ner Woche auch da übernachtet. Der Weg vom Luis geht ein stück nach der Sattelalm rechts hoch. Weg Nr. 80. Ist angeschrieben. 
Wir ham diesen Weg genommen, weil wir keine Lust auf eine Konfrontation mit dem Bauern hatten und man anscheinend auf seinem Weg ja auch schieben muss. Wegen der Sache mit seinem Privatgrund: in den Bergen sind doch die meisten Wege auf Privatgrund. Wenn sich jeder so aufführen würde wie der dann wär bald nix mehr los in den Bergen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansgar-Biker (2. August 2006)

Hallo,

bin letzte Woche auf einem Alpencross dort vorbeigekommen. Wir sind den Ausweichweg geschoben, weil entgegenkommende Wanderer sagten, der Bauer hätte alles abgesperrt (was auf den Fotos in diesem Thread ja auch sehen kann).
Diesen Weg findet man so:
Kurz nach der Sattelbergalm stößt man auf ein Gatter. Dort den rechten Schotterweg nehmen (den linken sind wir zuerst gefahren und der ist definitiv falsch). Das ist auch der Weg zum Bauern. Nach kurzer Zeit geht ein Wanderweg rechts bergauf. Hochfahren können den wahrscheinlich nur absolute Cracks, selbst die werden wohl zwischendurch anhalten, um den Puls wieder unter 250 zu bekommen.
Das Schieben auf dem Weg ist schon anstrengend, aber nicht extrem, weil man das Fahrrad kaum über Felsstufen drüberheben muss.

Viele Grüße,

Ansgar


----------



## anda (2. August 2006)

Servus Klein123!!!! 
Hab vor 2 Wochen auch Bekanntschaft mit dem total verblödeten Bauern gemacht!:kotz: 
Er wollte mich sogar mit seinem Auto umfahren!!!! 

Wollte mit ihm vernünftig reden , aber das hat nichts gebracht!!! 

Das nächste Mal probier ich eine andere Route aus!! 

Tschüsli!!!


----------



## iglg (2. August 2006)

Klein123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben am 15. Juli Bekanntschaft mit dem berühmt berüchtigten Bauern gemacht. also da haben wir´s ja echt nicht mehr geglaubt. So etwas haben wir ja noch nie erlebt. Da hatten wir echt Glück daß wir unversehrt davon gekommen sind, obwohl wir uns entschuldigt haben und versucht haben ganz ruhig und vernünftig mit denen zu reden. Also noch einmal würde ich es nicht drauf anlegen.
> Ich meine irgendwie kann ich ja auch verstehen daß sie verärgert sind wenn das wirklich Privat-Grund ist, aber so auszurasten das ist echt nicht normal!!!




Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt, wir sind da 2003 gewesen. Und weil wir uns sehr auf die GPS-Daten vom U. Stanciu verlassen haben, sind wir dem Track, der fein säuberlich durch das Tor führte, gefolgt.

Wir haben Gott sei Dank niemanden angetroffen.


----------



## Nummer5 (3. August 2006)

Hallo!

Gerade wieder zurückgekommen vom AlpenX.
Also wir sind wie geplant das Flachjoch gefahren kommend vom Tuxer und ich fand es SUPER, mein Highlight. Sind zwar 150-200hm zu tragan oder besser gesagt das Bike auf den Rücken zu schnallen, aber wie ich oben angekommen bin...
Der Grenzkamm ist auch klasse. Unten im Tal ist halt absolut nix. Also entweder nach Sterzing blasen oder auf die Enzianhütte hoch (600hm) auf den Weg übers Schlüsseljoch.

Demnächst mehr...


----------



## banana-joe (26. August 2006)

UNSERE BEGEGNUNG MIT DEM BAUERN - EIN ERLEBNISBERICHT

Hi Leute,

hier schildere ich meine Begegnung mit dem Bauern letzte Woche, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Es war unsere dritte Alpencrossetappe auf dem Weg von Lenggries zum Gardasee. Wir übernachteten kurz vor dem Brenner in Nößlach im Humlerhof (sehr zu empfehlen). Bis kurz vor dem Frühstück hab ich noch nie was von einem Bauern gehört, bis einer meiner zwei Mitfahrer plötzlich die Wirtin fragte, wie die Situation mit dem Bauer dieses Jahr sei. Sie erwiderte, sie hätte dieses Jahr noch von keinen Problemen zwischen Radfahrern und dem Bauern gehört. Wir sollten es doch einfach versuchen. Ich wusste nicht wovon sie redeten. Scheinbar sollte es ein Privatgrundstück geben durch das unsere Route verläuft. Die Durchfahrt mit dem Fahrrad wäre aber legal. Auch meinte sie der Bauer würde inzwischen Geld vom Tourismusverband bekommen um die Radfahrer durchzulassen.

So weit so gut. Wir waren gespannt was uns erwarten würde. Erstmal mussten wir das Stück Straße runter nach Vinaders und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch auf einer Schotterpiste zur Sattelbergalm. Von dort aus ging es weiter, in der Beschreibung stand was von eher rechts halten. Der Weg wurde immer schmäler und verläuft sich irgendwann als Trail. Nach kurzer Zeit kamen wir an einen Stacheldrahtzaun mit Schild "Achtung Staatsgrenze" und einem "Radfahren verboten" Schild. Hier musste es also sein. Im selben Moment kam uns eine Gruppe von etwa 6 Radfahrern von der anderen Seite entgegen, die anscheinend zurück geschickt wurden und sie meinten: "Da war eine wütende Frau, die wollte uns nicht durchlassen". Wir wollten es aber trotzdem versuchen. Mir war ja schon etwas mulmig, aber meine Mitfahrer behaupteten wir wären im Recht und der Bauer könnte nix machen. Also Räder und uns selbst über den Zaun gehoben und weiter. Nun waren wir in Italien. Um bessere Chancen zu haben dass sie uns nicht zurückschicken, machten wir aus, dass wir uns als Franzosen verstellten. Ich kann zwar kein Französisch aber egal. Meine Mitfahrer meinten sie würden das schon regeln. Nach etwa 50m Waldtrail kam ein Bach der in einer Linkskurve überquert wurde. Hier musste man schieben. Nach weiteren 30m lauerte sie tatsächlich hinter einem Hang. Schimpfend und wild mit einem Wanderstock in der Hand fuchtelnd schrie sie "ZURUCK! ZURUCK! Wehe ihr geht's weiter. Da hinten wartet mein Mann." Wir versuchten sie auf Französisch zu bequatschen, wurden dann aber eingeschüchtert und haben uns langsam getrollt.

Also kurze Lagebesprechung. Nach kurzem hin und her waren wir überzeugt. Wir müssen da durch. So steht es auch in der Beschreibung. Unsere Etappe war schließlich noch sehr lang, denn wir wollten noch bis zur Schneeberghütte und für Alternativen hatten wir keine Zeit. Der Plan war diesmal ohne irgendwas zu sagen einfach durchzurennen. Die Alte kommt uns eh nicht hinterher. Also wieder vor zur Linkskurve über den Bach und dann auf die Wiese, wo die Alte uns schon wieder erwartete. Sie erkannte uns natürlich. "Seids ihr jetzt schon wieder da. Spinnt ihr jetzt komplett...". Als wir hastig an ihr vorbeischoben fing sie wild an zu fluchen. Wir fingen an leicht zu rennen, denn sie machte Anstalten ihren Wanderstock gegen uns einzusetzen. Ich wollte weg hier. Nach etwa 50 Metern, an der Stelle wo der Trail in die Forststraße mündet, die vom Brenner zum Sattelberg heraufzieht, stand dann ihr Mann und sein weißer Geländewagen. Wir mussten also direkt an ihm vorbei. Auch er hatte als Waffe einen Wanderstock in der Hand. Sein Gesichtsausdruck verhieß nichts Freundliches. Seine Frau jagte uns von hinten und so wie es aussah liefen wir ihm direkt in die Arme. Einer von uns fluchte etwas auf französisch. Ich konnte mir nur vorstellen was es bedeutete. Die nächste Minute war zum schreien. Der Bauer stand neben seinem Auto und stellte sich uns in den Weg. Mein Gedanke war, wir müssen da jetzt vorbei, egal wie. Ich ging also einige Meter voraus und versuchte links am Auto vorbei zu kommen. Als er mich von der linken Seite aufhalten wollte, versuchten es meine Freunde von rechts. Er wechselte auf die rechte Seite weil sie dort zu zweit waren. Ich kam vorbei. Rannte etwa 15 m vor, deponierte dort mein Rad und war bereit notfalls den anderen zu helfen falls er gewalttätig werden sollte. Inzwischen kam auch der zweite von uns durch. Unseren dritten Mann hatte er sich jetzt aber vorgeknüpft. Der Bauer begann ihn anzurempeln und herumzuschubsen. Seine Frau hatte inzwischen von hinten aufgeholt. Zusammen droschen sie mit ihren Wanderstöcken auf das Rad unseres Mitfahrers ein und versuchten ihn davon abzuhalten die Stelle zu passieren. Mein Kumpel fluchte wieder auf französisch und die Bauersfrau versuchte es zu wiederholen, was sich ziemlich peinlich anhörte. Zwischendrin schrie sie immer wieder "ZURUCK! ZURUCK!" Nach kurzem hin und her, ich war bereit zu helfen, sagte die Frau. "Lass ihn gehen". Der Bauer holte sein Handy raus und tat so als würde er jemand anrufen wollen. Dies stellte sich aber schnell als Attrappe heraus. Unser dritter nutzte diese kurze Zeitspanne, als sie von ihm abließen, aus und rannte durch. Wir waren ziemlich außer Atem, ich sagte nur "Wir müssen weg hier!" und schwungen uns auf unsere Räder und begannen die Forststraße in Richtung Sattelberg hochzukurbeln.

Der Bauer ließ sich aber nicht so leicht abschütteln. Kaum 30s auf dem Rad hörten wir Motorengeräusche, er will uns also mit dem Jeep verfolgen. Ich hatte Angst. Mein Puls war so hoch wie niemals zuvor auf dieser Tour. Als wir zurückblickten und er immer näher kam, sind wir vom Weg runter und ab ins Unterholz. Nach ein bischen rumstreunen im Gelände hielten wir hinter einer Baumgruppe an, um uns von der Hetzjagd zu erholen. Oben sah man die Straße und sein Auto, der Bauer stand mit seiner Frau daneben und fluchte. Nach kurzer Zeit gingen wir weiter mitten durch die Pampa, die Räder teils schiebend, teils tragend. Wir versuchten uns so gut wie möglich parallel zur Straße zu halten, querten unterhalb der Sattelalm über Kuhweiden. Wir wussten dass die Straße ab der Alm (wohnt der Bauer da?) in Kehren nach oben zum Sattelberg zieht. Unser Plan war etwas links davon im Gelände aufzusteigen und bald wieder auf die Straße zu kommen, ohne dass der Bauer uns bemerkt. Wir merkten langsam, dass das Aufsteigen in der Wildnis ziemlich kraftraubend ist. Wir hörten immer wieder Motorengeräusche und fluchende Stimmen. Wir versuchten uns leise zu verhalten und flüsterten. Nach einiger Zeit stießen wir wieder auf die Straße. Doch kaum fuhren wir 20m sahen wir hinter einer Kurve sein Auto wieder. Er schien uns aber nicht zu bemerken. Also wieder ab ins Unterholz. Am besten diesmal für immer. Wir versuchten nun uns irgendwie in Richtung Sattelberg nach oben durchzuschlagen. Im Gelände fanden wir teilweise Radspuren. Von Vorgängern? Die Geräusche des Bauers entfernten sich zum Glück langsam. Als wir oben auf dem Sattelberg ankamen, waren wir dann doch froh dieses Hindernis geschafft zu haben. Ein Blick auf die Uhr verriet uns, dass wir einiges an Zeit verloren hatten. Immerhin waren wir so 2-3 Stunden auf dem Grundstück des Bauers.

Die Etappe wurde noch lange. Die Grenzkammstraße zog sich. Kurze Rast in Gossensaß. Wir waren erst um 17 Uhr in Sterzing, und hatten noch 2000 Hm bis zur Hütte vor uns. Versuchen wollten wir es. Stirnlampen hatten wir ja dabei. So standen wir dann abends um 10 in völliger Dunkelheit und Nebel auf der 2700m hohen Schneebergscharte. Zum Glück konnte man die Markierungen im Licht der Lampen einigermassen erkennen und eine Stunde später erreichten wir heil die Hütte. Diese ist sehr zu empfehlen. Eine Schutzhütte renoviert aus einem alten Bergwerkshaus.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dem Bauer nochmal begegnen will, zugetraut hätte ich ihm alles. Zum Glück sind wir nicht in Amerika wo jeder einen Waffenschein hat, dann wäre es sicher anders ausgegangen.


----------



## <MM> (26. August 2006)

Das ist ja eine richtige "Räuberstory"!!

Ich glaub', wenn ihr den Umfahrungsweg gewählt hättet, angesichts der "Panzerstaatsgrenze"... aber das wär' akademisch, darüber zu philosophieren.

Wie man merkt, ist der Bauer nach wie vor präsent - daher kann man nur davon abraten, sein Grundstück zu betreten.

Höchst bedauerliche Umstände, aber Realität.


----------



## alpi69 (26. August 2006)

REize nie ein wundes Tier. Wer weiß wie er nun beim nächsten Trupp reagieren wird....


----------



## Adrenalino (26. August 2006)

> Stirnlampen hatten wir ja dabei. So standen wir dann abends um 10 in völliger Dunkelheit und Nebel auf der 2700m hohen Schneebergscharte. Zum Glück konnte man die Markierungen im Licht der Lampen einigermassen erkennen und eine Stunde später erreichten wir heil die Hütte.



Warum habt ihr nicht in Sterzing oder von mir aus auch in Maiern übernachtet anstatt in völliger Dunkelheit die nicht gerade ungefährliche Tragepassage zur Schneebergscharte in Angriff zu nehmen? Wenn einer von euch ausgerutscht und abgestürzt wäre.....oh mann, ich wills mir gar nicht ausmalen!!! 

Was den Bauer betrifft........was ist bei dem Mann und seiner Frau bloß schief gelaufen?


----------



## alpi69 (26. August 2006)

Warum ist bei dem Bauern was schief gelaufen? Er hat einen Zaun um sein Grundstück und wenn jemand drüberradelt wehrt er sich halt. Ich glaube nicht,dass es ein Servitut gibt das uns Bikern in seinem Gebiet das Biken erlaubt.
Immerhin ist die Situation ja von uns Bikern bzw. von Herrn Stanciu ausgelöst worden, der mit seiner TAC ohne zu fragen durch die Almen düst. Zumindest hat er dies angeblich bei der Sattelalm getan.
Seht es mal so: wenn du einen Garten hast machst du einen Zaun rum. Und stündlich öffnet den ein Fremder und radelt vorne rein, vorbei an deinem Frühstückstisch und hinten wieder raus. Würde dich das freuen, wenn du mit den "Gästen" oft Ärger hast? 
Ich spreche mit vielen Bauern hier in der Gegend. Die meisten haben keine Probleme mit uns, solange wir uns benehmen. Sie verbieten aus verschiedenen Gründen einige Wege aber ansonsten kann man sich auf bestehenden Tracks und Strassen ohne Probleme bewegen.
Wenn ich solche "Abenteur" lese frage ich mich schon, ob die Biker wirklich glauben im Recht zu sein. Wenn ein Grundstück derart abgezäunt ist, man schon vorher weiß, dass es Probleme gibt, warum wird dann keine Alternativroute ausgewählt? Dieser Bauer wird mit jedem Vorfall noch mehr gereizt. Tut er das Richtige? Meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn die Biker machen nichts kaputt, keinen Lärm, nehmen in der Regel den Müll wieder mit (obwohl ich gestern am Geiseljoch bestimmt 8-10 Riegelverpackungen gesehen habe, die "naturliebende Transalpler" liegen ließen). Aber er will uns eben nicht auf seinem Grundstück. Und das können wir ihm nicht verbieten. Und mit solchen Aktionen wird es "uns" nie gelingen mit diesem Herrn je einen Einigung zu erzielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluezook (26. August 2006)

Seh ich auch so! 

ANDY


----------



## duffner (26. August 2006)

Ich glaube, egal ob Uli Stanciu nachgefragt hätte oder nicht, der Bauer  würde genauso auf uns Biker oder Wanderer reagieren. Das ist eben einer von der übelsten Sorte und lebt wahrscheinlich in einer anderen Welt. Ich glaube auch nicht dass irgend jemand dem Bauern etwas kaputt macht wenn man durch sein Anwesen radelt. Der Typ ist total kaputt und seine Olle ebenso  
Einfacher hättens die drei gehabt wenn'se sofort die Umgehung genommen hätten. Aber danach ist man immer schlauer. Ich glaub die wollten einfach mal schauen was passiert <neugier>
Tolle Geschichte


----------



## sushy (27. August 2006)

@ banana-joe: Warum habt ihr denn nicht einfach die Schiebestrecke von der Sattelbergalm zum Sattelberg hoch genommen (Weg Nr. 80), nachdem sie euch zurück geschickt hatte? Da braucht man vielleicht 40-50 Min hoch und kommt direkt bei der Grenzkammstraße raus. Nachdem man ja auch auf dem Gelände des Bauern schieben muss ists doch eigentlich eh wurscht, wo man rauf schiebt. Wir ham vor 4 Wochen auf unserer Tour in der Sattelalm übernachtet und dann den Weg 80 raufgeschoben. So läuft man keine Gefahr, dem Bauern zu begegnen. Wär für euch wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller (und vor allem sicherer) gewesen!


----------



## clemson (27. August 2006)

ich frage mich nur warum bei bekannten probmen nicht einfach der oben genannte alternative weg genommen wird?

auch wenn die reaktionen des bauern sicher nicht okay sind und er auch von den anderen almbauern nicht wirklich geschätzt wird...aber gut es ist sein grund.....

also seits einfach vernüftig und  nehmt den alternativen weg...dafür  wurde er ja auch angelegt

mfg
clemson


----------



## flocu (27. August 2006)

Hehe, genau so wars. Ich war der "Franzose" und ich kann nur abraten (-; 
Und nicht daß ihrs falsch versteht. Der Banana-Joe wollte sich sicher net über den Bauern beklagen. Im Gegenteil, wir waren uns einig, daß die Bauern-Episode das Highlight dieses AlpenX war. Davon werd ich noch meinen Enkeln erzählen (-;

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, daß der Bauer einem nix tut. Rumgeschubst hat er zwar und mitm Stock gegen den Reifen geschlagen, aber der wusste schon was er darf und was net...


----------



## sushy (27. August 2006)

Naja, wär ja auch noch schöner, wenn der wirklich ernsthaft handgreiflich werden würde. Aber ich denk halt auch, man soll den einfach spinnen lassen. Es gibt ja die Umgehung und man vergibt sich doch nix, wenn man den Grund vom Bauern einfach umfährt. So schlimm ist die Schiebestrecke nicht und wenns dem allgemeinen Frieden dient... Wir hatten jedenfalls keinen Bock auf das Theater mit dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpi69 (27. August 2006)

Die Idee mit dem Französisch ist aber so nebenbei in Tirol (Nord- und Südtirol) gar gar gar nicht gut!!!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_am_Bergisel
Erst Krieg gegen Napoleon, dann von den Franzosen besetzt.....das sitzt unserem Bauernvolk noch in den Knochen hehe

Anekdote dazu: Als die Alliierten 1945 in Tirol einzogen hatten die Franzosen als erstes Inzing im Visier. Denn die Inzinger Schützen hatten nach wie vor die Flagge des napoleonischen Heeres von der Bergisel Schlacht 1809 in ihrer Gewahrsam, und die wollten die Franzosen zurück. So wird´s berichtet und so wir´s auch gewesen sein .....


----------



## nechledil (27. August 2006)

Abgesehen von der Sache mit dem Bauern interessiert mich folgendes:
Ist Euch das landschaftliche Erlebnis einer Alpenüberquerung so völlig egal, dass ihr ein absolutes Highlight - wie es das Schneeberg-Gebiet ist - bei völliger Dunkelheit "absolvieren" wollt? Jedenfalls habt ihr ordentlich was versäumt, die alten Bergwerksanlagen, die Stimmung dort oben und den Blick von der Schneebergscharte zu genießen. Übernachtung in Maiern und zeitiges Aufbrechen Richtung Schneeberg wäre meiner Meinung nach lohnender gewesen. Müßts eben nochmal fahren.... ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2006)

Das Verhalten des Bauerns ist sicherlich nicht normal, normal scheint heutzutage aber anscheinend der Mangel an Respekt vor Privateigentum und der Respekt vor den Bergen zu sein.

Ich bin die Strecke auch schon gefahren bzw. geschoben und habe verbotener Weise das Grundstück des Bauerns betreten, war allerdings damals nicht zur Hochsicherheitsgrenze  ausgebaut und die Umgehung war noch nicht vorhanden. 

Wie man auf die Idee kommt, im unbekannten, hochalpinen Gelände nachts noch unbedingt das Tageziel erreichen zu wollen, ist mir auch schleierhaft. 

Allerdings hatte ich das Problem auch auf meiner Tour. Sattelalm-Moarerbergalm


----------



## banana-joe (28. August 2006)

Wir haben kurz überlegt in Maiern zu übernachten. Dies hätte uns aber zu sehr aus dem Rythmus gebracht. Die nächste Etappe wäre zu lang geworden, und einen Reservetag hatten wir nicht. Ich glaube Landschaftserlebnis hatten wir auch so genug. Und bei Nacht über die Scharte erwies sich als durchaus spannend. Es gibt Bergtouren, da ist es normal um 2 Uhr nachts loszugehen. Dem, der jedoch nicht weiß auf was er sich einläßt, auf keinen Fall anzuraten. Es besteht die Gefahr sich zu verirren. Oben auf der Scharte angekommen erwartete uns auf der anderen Seite nur eine schwarze gähnende Leere. Zitat eines Mitfahrers: "Da war mir jetzt aber doch ganz schön mulmig". 

Dem Bauern und seiner Frau möchte ich übrigens in keiner Weise zu nahe treten. Mit Sicherheit ist es für beide Seiten besser eine Ausweichroute zu nehmen. Im Nachhinein war es aber eine Abwechslung zu sonst manchmal ödem Anstieg durch Skigebiete und Liftanlagen. Auf seinem Grund wurde es jedenfalls so schnell nicht langweilig.


----------



## Klein123 (28. August 2006)

Bei uns haben die beiden auch so durchgedreht. Der Bauer wollte uns sogar mit dem Auto anfahren als wir vor ihm auf das Rad aufgestiegen sind und weiterfahren wollten. Wenn man das nicht selbst erlebt hat dann glaubt man das eh nicht. Das es wo was gibt. Wenn die so weitermachen, haben sie eh bald einen Herzinfarkt. 







			
				banana-joe schrieb:
			
		

> UNSERE BEGEGNUNG MIT DEM BAUERN - EIN ERLEBNISBERICHT
> 
> Hi Leute,
> 
> ...


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

Ich habe lange über den "bösen bauer" mit der wirtin der wechselalm gesprochen. Als sie geschichten wie diese hier oben hörte, lachte sie. Der bauer würde niemandem was tun, meinte sie. Er ist einfach ein wilder hund, hat aber nie was wirklich böses getan. 
Trotz zaun darf man über sein gründstück. Es handelt sich um einen offiziellen weg. Punkt. Das meint auch das TV von Gossensass.

ABER: ärger wird man immer wieder kriegen und irgendwann wird der alte mann (70) einen herzattack bei so viel aufregung bekommen. Im endeffekt sind wir wegen dem spaß mit dem bike unterwegs, deswegen empfehle ich die schiebestrecke zu nehmen damit unsere nerven geschont werden.


----------



## duffner (28. August 2006)

Also wirklich !?!
Zu hoffen, dass der Alte einen Herzinfarkt bekommt ist ein wirklich netter Zug von euch.
Respekt


----------



## bike bike (28. August 2006)

> UNSERE BEGEGNUNG MIT DEM BAUERN - EIN ERLEBNISBERICHT
> 
> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier schildere ich meine Begegnung mit dem Bauern letzte Woche, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. .....


 
Der Bauer mag zwar verrückt sein, aber ihr seid doch auch nicht ganz dicht! Was war das denn für eine bescheuerte Aktion? Es kommen euch Leute entgegen, die euch noch warnen - trotzdem macht ihr weiter. Die Bäurin schickt euch zurück - und ihr versucht es nochmal, diesmal "mit der Brechstange". Wie blöd seid ihr denn? Könnt ihr euch nicht ausrechnen, dass ihr gezielt provoziert, und das leicht ausarten kann? Er schubst einen von euch, der schubst zurück, der Bauer stürzt blöd mit seinen 70+ Jahren?

Das Thema wurde hier schon x-mal diskutiert. Jedem, der eine Tour oder AX plant, muss das in seiner Vorbereitung auffallen. Es wurde schon mehrfach ganz klar empfohlen, den bekannten Ersatzweg mit unproblematischem Schiebestück zu nehmen.

Dank euch sind nun die Fronten wieder mehr verhärtet, und wir haben die schlechten Ruf weg. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dede (28. August 2006)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an ! So werden wir bestimmt nicht dazu beitragen die Situation zu entschärfen..........


----------



## Haunert (28. August 2006)

Ich würde auf jedem Fall auf meinem Recht bestehen - für was gibt es die praktischen Tränengashalter fürs Bike. 

Ein Bike ist auch ein fantastisches Wurfgeschoss !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (28. August 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Trotz zaun darf man über sein gründstück. Es handelt sich um einen offiziellen weg. Punkt. Das meint auch das TV von Gossensass.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

ich meine ich habe (vor einem Jahr?) in der bike eine Erläuterung der Rechtslage in Ö, I und D gelesen. Bzgl Italien stand darin (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), dass erstmal das Befahren  erlaubt sei, aber der Grundeigentümer sehr wohl rechtsgültige Verbote aussprechen kann. Demnach wäre der Bauer durchaus im Recht und die Radler dürfen nicht über sein Gelände. 
Hat noch jemand diesen Artikel - oder soll ich suchen?

Solche Aktionen, wie die weiter oben beschriebene, da durchzubrechen halte ich nicht für hilfreich.

Gruss


----------



## marco (28. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> ich meine ich habe (vor einem Jahr?) in der bike eine Erläuterung der Rechtslage in Ö, I und D gelesen. Bzgl Italien stand darin (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), dass erstmal das Befahren  erlaubt sei, aber der Grundeigentümer sehr wohl rechtsgültige Verbote aussprechen kann. Demnach wäre der Bauer durchaus im Recht und die Radler dürfen nicht über sein Gelände.
> Hat noch jemand diesen Artikel - oder soll ich suchen?
> ...



Soweit ich weiss, will der Bauer auch keine Wanderer durchlassen. Die Situation ist schon ein bissl verrückt.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. August 2006)

wo ist das problem mit der ausweichroute? easy zu finden - ok, 150 hm schieben, was soll's? besonders wenn man als nächstes über die schneebergscharte muss (nach oben raus wird schieben zur gewohnheit...)... am ende der ausweichroute trifft man im übrigen auf folgendes schild...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_0312.jpg

noch ein bild vom brenner grenzkamm

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_03201.jpg

und von der schneebergscharte - die bei tageslicht auf alle fälle lohnender ist...

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Schneebergscharte1.jpg

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Schneebergscharte2.jpg

gruss mike


----------



## alpi69 (28. August 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das problem mit der ausweichroute? easy zu finden - ok, 150 hm schieben, was soll's? besonders wenn man als nächstes über die schneebergscharte muss (nach oben raus wird schieben zur gewohnheit...)... am ende der ausweichroute trifft man im übrigen auf folgendes schild...
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_0312.jpg



Alsi ich das letzte Mal so ein Schild sah kamen mir nach wenigen Metern 3 Motocrosser entgegen (wohl die Söhne des Bauern....). Meistens geht es bei diesen Schildern darum, dass sich die Bauern der Wegehalterhaftpflicht entledigen wollen. Sobald sie das Biken erlauben laufen sie Gefahr wegen irgendwelcher Schlaglöcher zur Verantwortung bei Stürzen gezogen zu werden. Es gibt nämlcih genug Idioten, die stürzen und dann den Bauern verklagen! Das ist die Realität und der Grund warum einige (diesseits und jenseits des Brenner) nicht gut auf uns zu sprechen sind. Genauso übrigens bei Skitourengehern, die die Liftgesellschaft verklagen wenn sie nächtens (sprich in der dunklen Nacht) in die Seilwinden der Pistengeräte fahren.  
Wie du mir so ich dir: daher kommen diese Tafeln, Zäune und Parkverbote auf Liftparkplätzen im Winter.......


----------



## tommix000 (28. August 2006)

versteh nicht, warum man unbedingt über das gebiet das bauern muss, wenn es doch die alternative gibt. wenn der bauer uns dort nicht haben will, sollte man das einfach akzeptieren, er wird schon seine gründe haben.
den umgehungsweg haben wir dieses jahr beim alpenX genommen, ein bißchen schieben, nichts wildes, und vor allem kein stress mit dem bauern. 

wenn ich mir die berichte von bikern durchlese, die mit angstschweiss auf der stirn und vom bauer mit dem jeep verfolgt, über das verbotene gelände gejagt sind, hört sich das für mich nicht nach spaß an.


----------



## thory (28. August 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es gibt nämlcih genug Idioten, die stürzen und dann den Bauern verklagen! .....




Bist Du sicher, dass des die "Idioten" sind die die Klage erheben und nicht deren Krankenkasse, Umfallversicherung, etc....


----------



## dede (28. August 2006)

JA !!!! Leider sind das die Typen selbst !!!
Ein klasse Beispiel ist auch dieses Hahnurteil im Allgäu, das einen Geflügelbauern "Krähzeiten" für seinen Gockel vorschreibt, weil sich neu (!) hinzugezogene Anwohner durch dessen Gekrähe extrem gestört fühlen. Muß schon sehr überraschend sein, wenn man so urplötzlich in einer alpenländischen Gegend ein paar Gockeln gegenübersteht - ebenso wie ein paar größere Felsbrocken auf nem Weg !!!!!


----------



## anda (28. August 2006)

Ich fahr die Brenner Grenzkamm-Straße des öfteren!
Habe bis jetzt erst einmal Ärger mit dem Bauern  gehabt.
Darf man eigentlich den Weg, der in der Kompasskarte als Bike-Route eingetragen ist (von der Sattelbergalm geradeaus über die Grenze und weiter bis in die Kehre auf den Weg vom Sattelberg) und dann aber hinunter nach Steinalm und Brenner fahren??


----------



## duffner (28. August 2006)

Also wenn ich der Bauer wär, dann würde ich ein Kiosk aufmachen mit ein paar Tischen drumrum mit allem was der Biker und der Wandersmann so braucht.
Mit Mergendising: T-Shirts mit Rangeleien drauf Bauer kontra Biker,
eine sprechende Puppe die wenn man ihr auf den Bauch drückt ruft "Zürück zurück".  
Aber so lange das so nicht is, würd ich auch lieber die Umgehung nehmen. Bin mal gespannt was da noch nachkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (29. August 2006)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an ! So werden wir bestimmt nicht dazu beitragen die Situation zu entschärfen..........



Wie kann man denn diese festgefahrene Situation entschärfen? Wir habens ja freundlich versucht, erst im zweiten Anlauf wollten wir uns nimmer aufhalten lassen.

Der eigtl. Gag kommt noch: Ein Mädel aus München ist zufällig zur gleichen Zeit die gleiche Tour ausm Zahn solo gefahren. Manchmal hat sie sich uns angeschlossen, manchmal nicht. Sie ist an dem Tag ne gute Stunde früher los und hat auch den Bauernweg genommen. Auf dem Schotterweg nach dem Wiesentrail kam ihr beim Hochkurbeln irgendwann der Bauer entgegen. Sie grüsst ihn, er grüsst zurück, alles kein Problem. 
Fazit: Entweder so früh losfahren, daß der Bauer noch nicht auf der Lauer liegt. Oder über ne Geschlechtsumwandlung nachdenken (-;


----------



## mikeonbike (29. August 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denn diese festgefahrene Situation entschärfen? Wir habens ja freundlich versucht, erst im zweiten Anlauf wollten wir uns nimmer aufhalten lassen.
> 
> Der eigtl. Gag kommt noch: Ein Mädel aus München ist zufällig zur gleichen Zeit die gleiche Tour ausm Zahn solo gefahren. Manchmal hat sie sich uns angeschlossen, manchmal nicht. Sie ist an dem Tag ne gute Stunde früher los und hat auch den Bauernweg genommen. Auf dem Schotterweg nach dem Wiesentrail kam ihr beim Hochkurbeln der Bauer entgegen. Sie grüsst ihn, er grüsst zurück, alles kein Problem.
> Fazit: Entweder so früh losfahren, daß der Bauer noch nicht auf der Lauer liegt. Oder über ne Geschlechtsumwandlung nachdenken (-;



irgendwas verstehe ich nicht  ... der bauer möchte nicht, dass fremde leute über sein grundstück laufen. er umzäunt das gelände und stellt eindeutige schilder auf. umgehungen sind genauestens ausgeschildert und problemlos zu finden - * was habt ihr bei dem über's grundstück zu latschen oder zu fahren???* der gedankengang erschliesst sich mir beim besten willen nicht. wer verhält sich jetzt hier eigentlich verkehrt??


----------



## dede (29. August 2006)

Mit Deeskalation meine ich eben genau das Bauernterritorium nicht (!) zu betreten. Jeder hier im Forum kennt die Geschichten und die Mags haben ebenfalls bereits ausführlich drüber berichtet => eigentlich sollte man (bei entsprechender Vorbereitung !) über die Problematik bereits im Vorfeld ausreichend informiert sein.
Was wären dann die Alternativen ? Also zunächst wohl mal die neu gestaltete Ausweichroute, die ja auch mehrmals diskutiert/angesprochen wurde, aber m.E. wesentlich besser (weil interessanter dank Trail) ist die Auffahrt ab Obernberg in die Portisse und dann zum Portjoch hochschieben/-tragen (ist auch nicht viel länger als auf der Ausweichroute). Vorteil hierbei ist der Traumtrail rüber zum Sandjoch, von wo man dann entweder auf Schotter oder dem ebenso genialen und lohnenswerten 1er Trail nach Gossensaß steuern kann => kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Bauern geschweige denn Unsicherheit bzgl. Alternativrouten u/o Gefahr das Etappenziel rechtzeitig zu erreichen........


----------



## kroun (29. August 2006)

lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> soviel ich weiss auch in manchen Bezirken von Südtirol das Biken auf Forststrassen und Almwegen verboten



soviel _ich_ weiß, stimmt das überhaupt nicht... zum Glück


----------



## flocu (30. August 2006)

Also Jungs, kein Grund grantig zu werden. Wir sind wie gesagt nachm Zahn gefahren, geplant haben wir nix. Ich wusste nur, daß der Bauer kein Recht hat uns aufzuhalten und das hat die Chefin vom Humler Hof ja noch mal bestätigt.


----------



## kurti (30. August 2006)

wer dem bauern auf sein grundstück fährt, zeigt damit doch seine eigene aggressivität. ihr legt es ja anscheinend wirklich auf den streit mit dem bauern an. und egal ob er im recht ist oder nicht, werde ich ihn zufrieden lassen und weiter meinen alpen-x genießen. wer bin ich denn, wenn ich ganz bewußt auf ein grundstück fahre, dessen besitzer damit nicht einverstanden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (30. August 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste nur, daß der Bauer kein Recht hat uns aufzuhalten und das hat die Chefin vom Humler Hof ja noch mal bestätigt.



das halte ich mal für ein gerücht. das gilt vielleicht, wenn das gelände frei zugänglich ist, aber sicher nicht, wenn es sich um ein umzäuntes(!) gelände mit den entsprechenden Hinweisschildern handelt.


----------



## thory (30. August 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir sind wie gesagt nachm Zahn gefahren, geplant haben wir nix. ...




Im Alpencross Buch von Achim Zahn steht ja gerade, dass der Bauer die Biker nicht mag und er - Achim Zahn - sei mit seiner großen Gruppe noch jedesmal "durchgekommen". So steht es in seinem Buch. 
Ohne die Rechtslage beurteilen zu können halte ich das Betreten des Grundstückes von diesem Bauern gegen dessen Willen für sehr bedenklich. 

Ich stand für die Tour 2005 vor der gleichen Frage, ich hätte auch eine große Gruppe (insgesamt 12) auf meiner Seite gehabt, trotzdem habe ich beschlossen den Bauern zu respektieren.

Zumal es die von dede beschriebene Alternative gibt: 



			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Also zunächst wohl mal die neu gestaltete Ausweichroute, die ja auch mehrmals diskutiert/angesprochen wurde, aber m.E. wesentlich besser (weil interessanter dank Trail) ist die Auffahrt ab Obernberg in die Portisse und dann zum Portjoch hochschieben/-tragen (ist auch nicht viel länger als auf der Ausweichroute). Vorteil hierbei ist der Traumtrail rüber zum Sandjoch, von wo man dann entweder auf Schotter oder dem ebenso genialen und lohnenswerten 1er Trail nach Gossensaß steuern kann => kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Bauern geschweige denn Unsicherheit bzgl. Alternativrouten u/o Gefahr das Etappenziel rechtzeitig zu erreichen........



diese ist wesentlich reizvoller als die Originalroute über die breite Kiesstraße.
Zum Beweis ein paar pics:














Gruss


----------



## spectres (30. August 2006)

@ thory   Du hast mit den Pics die besten Argumente gebracht.

Ciao, spectres


----------



## Tirolerwadl (30. August 2006)

Das Eigentum des Bauern ist zu respektieren. Dies ist Fakt. Was mich immer wieder wundert, ist die "Beschreibungshörigkeit" einiger Biker. Manche sind offenbar total unfähig eigenständig zu denken und so bekannte Tatsachen (hier unseren Umgehungsweg) in eine Tour einzubauen. Wenn in der Tourenbechreibung gestanden wäre: das Bike ist 10 Meter in den Abgrund zu werfen und die Fahrer haben hinterherzuspringen - unsere drei Helden hätten wohl auch dies getan. Steht ja so geschrieben.


----------



## rohstrugel (30. August 2006)

Tirolerwadl schrieb:
			
		

> Das Eigentum des Bauern ist zu respektieren. Dies ist Fakt. Was mich immer wieder wundert, ist die "Beschreibungshörigkeit" einiger Biker. Manche sind offenbar total unfähig eigenständig zu denken und so bekannte Tatsachen (hier unseren Umgehungsweg) in eine Tour einzubauen. Wenn in der Tourenbechreibung gestanden wäre: das Bike ist 10 Meter in den Abgrund zu werfen und die Fahrer haben hinterherzuspringen - unsere drei Helden hätten wohl auch dies getan. Steht ja so geschrieben.


----------



## Klein123 (31. August 2006)

So ein Blödsinn. Ich hoffe doch nicht daß die einen Herzinfarkt bekommen!Ich sag ja nur. Ich habe das selber miterlebt wie die durchgedreht haben und in dem Moment glaubst es einfach gar nicht mehr. Vor allem weil wir gar nicht bis zu diesem abgesperrten Bereich gekommen sind. Wir haben nirgendwo ein Schild gesehen (sind vor dem Sattelberg irgendwo bei diesem Steig links abgebogen). Auf einmal standen wir auf einer Straße wo nirgendwo etwas zu sehen war daß man hier nicht fahren dürfte. Und plötzlich standen die vor uns. Wir haben uns sogar bei denen entschuldigt weil wir das wirklich nicht wußten aber mit denen konnte man kein normales Wort reden. Die haben uns nur aufs wildeste beschimpft. Wenn das wirklich sein Privatgrund ist kann ich das natürlich auch verstehen. Durch diesen abgesperrten Bereich wäre ich bestimmt nicht gegangen. Aber egal. Heute kann ich eh nur mehr drüber lachen....  




			
				duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirklich !?!
> Zu hoffen, dass der Alte einen Herzinfarkt bekommt ist ein wirklich netter Zug von euch.
> Respekt


----------



## Klein123 (31. August 2006)

Als wir diese Route gefahren sind haben wir von diesem Bauern noch nichts gewußt und wußten auch nicht wo man fahren darf und wo nicht. Wir sind auch zu keinem Schild gekommen. Erst nach diesem Erlebnis haben wir uns hier informiert....danach ist man immer gscheiter!!!




			
				dede schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Deeskalation meine ich eben genau das Bauernterritorium nicht (!) zu betreten. Jeder hier im Forum kennt die Geschichten und die Mags haben ebenfalls bereits ausführlich drüber berichtet => eigentlich sollte man (bei entsprechender Vorbereitung !) über die Problematik bereits im Vorfeld ausreichend informiert sein.
> Was wären dann die Alternativen ? Also zunächst wohl mal die neu gestaltete Ausweichroute, die ja auch mehrmals diskutiert/angesprochen wurde, aber m.E. wesentlich besser (weil interessanter dank Trail) ist die Auffahrt ab Obernberg in die Portisse und dann zum Portjoch hochschieben/-tragen (ist auch nicht viel länger als auf der Ausweichroute). Vorteil hierbei ist der Traumtrail rüber zum Sandjoch, von wo man dann entweder auf Schotter oder dem ebenso genialen und lohnenswerten 1er Trail nach Gossensaß steuern kann => kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Bauern geschweige denn Unsicherheit bzgl. Alternativrouten u/o Gefahr das Etappenziel rechtzeitig zu erreichen........


----------



## dede (31. August 2006)

@klein123: dann bist du aber wohl (leider) eine der wenigen Ausnahmen ! Frag mich nur, wie ihr dann überhaupt von der Strecke erfahren habt ohne dabei auf den Bauern respektive einige Hinweise auf ihn zu stoßen ????


----------



## Compagnon (31. August 2006)

Ich hab noch eine vielleicht interessante Info: Bei unserer Tour sind wir (mehrmals) zwei Bikern begegnet, die (offensichtlich ausschließlich ) nach GPS gefahren sind. Natürlich sind sie dann auch über den Zaun und dem Bauern begegnet. Nach hitziger Diskussion machten sie dann selbst den Vorschlag, Wegezoll zu bezahlen. Und tatsächlich: der Bauer ließ sich mit 10 Euro pro Nase besänftigen.

Eins versteh ich nicht: ich lese öfters was von einem neuem Weg. Ich hab eine "ältere" Karte von dem Gebiet (2003), dort ist der Jubiläumsweg aber eingezeichnet. Welchen Weg hat denn nun der Wirt der Sattelalm gebaut?

Und noch was: für Alpencrosser ist es sicher wurscht, ob sie dort hochgehen oder fahren. Wir waren danach an der Schneebergscharte und am Eisjöchl, dagegen ist das nur ein kurzes vom Rad steigen. Die Suche nach der komplett fahrbaren Route halte ich bei einer Alpenüberquerung sowieso für lächerlich. Würde ich allerdings in dem Gebiet wohnen würde ich mich tierisch darüber aufregen. So geschehen auch von unserer sehr netten Wirtin in Vinaders, die uns erzählte, das er auch Einheimische nicht durchläßt.


----------



## marco (31. August 2006)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> das halte ich mal für ein gerücht. das gilt vielleicht, wenn das gelände frei zugänglich ist, aber sicher nicht, wenn es sich um ein umzäuntes(!) gelände mit den entsprechenden Hinweisschildern handelt.



wenn ein markierter weg durch dein grundstück führt, musst du den durchgang ermöglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (31. August 2006)

Der Weg ist nicht nur markiert, sondern ist in der Kompasskarte als *Bike-Route * eingezeichnet!!!!!!
Hatte es dem Bauern auch gesagt,daß der Weg als solcher in der Karte markiert ist.
Aber hat nix genutzt!!!


----------



## sushy (31. August 2006)

Der Wirt von der Sattelalm hat keinen neuen Weg gebaut, sondern den Jubiläumsweg ausgebaut, so dass man ihn jetzt schieben kann und nicht mehr tragen muss. Runter ist der Weg mit Sicherheit sehr cool!


----------



## mikeonbike (1. September 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein markierter weg durch dein grundstück führt, musst du den durchgang ermöglichen.



hallo marco - kann sein dass du recht hast - rein interessehalber - wer entscheidet aufgrund welcher rechtsgrundlage, ob ein weg, der sich auf deinem abgesperrten grundstück befindet, allgemeingut ist...? ich mein, in karten einzeichnen kann mal viel. anders ist die situation wahrscheinlich, wenn wege von staatswegen makiert werden... aber wie gesagt - nichts genaues woas i net  - aber merkwürdig is's scho...


----------



## Haunert (1. September 2006)

Bei uns hat man früher solche Leute vermöbelt !


----------



## easymtbiker (1. September 2006)

hab jetzt mal alle 4 seiten durchgelesen, finde leider keinen rechtskräftigen hinweis, was in diesem fall legal ist oder nicht.

wäre auch mal gut zu wissen, wie die rechtslage ist bezüglich wege / passierrecht. nicht nur in südtirol, sondern auch in den anderen alpenländern. bin schon oft genug an radverbotsschildern vorbei gekommen, ohne jedoch solche konsequenzen wie oben beschrieben zu erleben. 

mag sein, dass das dem bauern sein grundstück ist. aber deswegen sich wie der grosse chef aufzuspielen und andere leute zu tyrannisieren halte ich für völlig daneben, wichtigtuerei eines erbsenhirns!

wenn die benutzung des weges rechtlich erlaubt ist, wäre es dringend an der zeit, diesem wichtigtuer das mal klar zu machen.


----------



## Wuudi (2. September 2006)

Sch****, das hätt ich gern erlebt.

Wir waren letzten Samstag dort, haben uns aber entschieden ein paar hm zu ersparen, da wir nur bis zur Enzianhütte gefahren sind und früher ankommen wollten um für das Schlüssel und Pfunderer Joch auszurasten. Deshalb sind wir über die Hauptstraße an den Brenner gefahren.

Wenn ich das jetzt so lese, dann tut's mir fast leid, denn mit dem Landsmann hätt ich gern ein paar "nette" Worte gewechselt .


----------



## alpi69 (3. September 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein markierter weg durch dein grundstück führt, musst du den durchgang ermöglichen.



Marco, das wird so nicht korrekt sein.
Ein Weg "entwickelt" sich ja. Erst ist mal unberührte Natur, denn Wege waren in Gottes Schöpfung sicher noch nicht so eingeplant. Und nur weil ein Weg eingezeichnet ist muss da auch kein Weg sein (wie viele von uns zB mit alten Moserguides oder alten Karten immer wieder feststellen), geschweige eine Durchgangsgenehmigung vorliegen.  Also wenn in einer Karte ein Weg ist und jetzt dort eine Liegewiese von einem Biohotel ist: glaubst du die müssen uns dulden? NEIN!
Also erst ist nix. Dann wird es  ein Viehtrampelpfad oder ein Wildwechselpfad (zu einer Wasserstelle, zum Stall, etc) vielleicht nutzt ihn ein Bauer nur um Gülle hochzufahren. Irgendwann "finden" Leute wie wir ihn: Wanderer, Biker, der NAchbar der abkürzt.....jedenfalls jemand der eigentlich kein Recht daran hat. Nun gibt es die Variante, dass der Weg über viele Jahre (nicht 2-3 sonder Jahrzehnte!) unwidersprochen benutzt wird. Dann kann ein Servitut entstehen das der Allgemeinheit oder etwa dem Nachbar wegen langer Duldung ein Recht zuspricht. Als 2. Variante, und die wird hier öfter auftreten, fragt der TVB, der Alpenverein oder das Land, ob man den Weg zum Wanderweg ernennen dürfe. Dann wird das kartographiert etc. 
Also im ersten Fall ist das in Österreich ziemlich klar, weil da eine ganz bestimmt Nutzung geduldet wurde und diese verbüchert feststeht. MTB ist da sicher noch nie gemeint worden. Es geht da eigtl. nur um Geh- und Fahrrechte der Nachbarn.
Im zweiten Fall gibt es da schon einige rechtlich interessante Fragen die in D, Ö und I sehr unterschiedlich zu bewerten sind. Ich glaube in D ist es tatsächlich so, dass Wege offen sind. In Ö ist dem jedenfalls nicht so. Hier bestimmt der Eigentümer wer wann was darf. In I? keine Ahnung. Da tut eh jeder was er will.  

In Ö kommen in erster Linie das Forstgesetz und das Feldschutzgesetz zur Anwendung. Im Forstgesetz ist das MTB grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Aber es gibt tausende Kilometer die durch Vereinbarungen der Eigentümer (österreichische Bundesforste und Bauern) freigegeben wurden. Und praktisch wird kein Mountainbiker jemals auf einem österreichschen Forstweg aufgehalten werden: Ausnahmen: wenn Jäger ihre Hand im Spiel haben (die aber nicht einmal Eigentümer sind, und die dich auch nicht einmal anhalten dürfen!!). Wenn du dich allerdings auf einem nicht freien Weg verletzt kannst du dich nicht auf die Wegerhalterhaftpflicht berufen und bist eben selbst Schuld am Unfall, selbst wenn da ein ungesichertes 3-Meter Loch in der Strasse war.
Im Feldschutzgesetz in Ö sind 3 Tätigkeiten aufgezählt die zu dulden sind: Ski, Rodel und Wandern. MTB nicht. Und das wird restriktiv ausgelegt, also außer diesen 3 wird nichts mit in die Interpretation genommen. Also niemand muss dich auf der Alm am "eingezeichneten " Weg dulden, aber er kann. Und wie ich schon oft gesagt habe: ich benehme mich entsprechend und bin noch nie in 20 Jahren MTB aufgehalten worden, außer wenn bei Holzarbeiten in der Nähe des Weges echt Gefahr herrschte (Fällen von Bäumen, schweres Gerät auf den Wegen). Da dreht man besser um, denn das kann echt schief gehen.

Weiß jemand die Lage in ITA?


----------



## reiner (4. September 2006)

> Also wenn in einer Karte ein Weg ist und jetzt dort eine Liegewiese von einem Biohotel ist


Schöne Beispiele bringst du immer, aber ich denke, man sollte zwischen bebauten (Bau)grund und Nutzgrund (oder wie das jetzt heisst) unterscheiden. Klar, dass keiner durch den Vorgarten wandern darf, aber abseits vom bebauten Grund sollte ein Passieren erlaubt sein, sonst bekommen wir mallorquinische Verhältnisse: Die schönsten Flecken werden von Leuten mit dem nötigen Kleingeld aufgekauft und alle anderen werden ausgesperrt.
Wenn ich einen Weg auf einem Privatgrundstück benutze, dann mache ich ja keinem seinen Grund streitig und die Privatsphäre verletze ich auch nicht (weil  nicht Vorgarten).
Klar, es gibt noch andere Aspekte wie Haftungsfrage oder Wegabnutzung, aber das lässt sich meistens abklären bzw. vernachlässigen.

Mir ist bewusst, dass das durch die Gesetze nicht so freizügig geregelt ist, aber ich verhalt mich halt erstmal so. Aufgehalten worden bin ich bis jetzt nur in einer Jagdpacht (war aber ein wirklich netter Jäger, der halt seinen Standpunkt erklärte) und in einem Militärgebiet (die ham Dampf gmacht,  ).



> Im Feldschutzgesetz in Ö sind 3 Tätigkeiten aufgezählt die zu dulden sind: Ski, Rodel und Wandern.


Ist in D auch so ähnlich (zumindest für Wanderer). Das wär mein Traum, dass  MTB auch irgendwann dazu gehört. Aber die Zeichen stehen eher anders. Drum nutz ich die Zeit noch aus, bis das Biken nur noch auf festgelegte Routen kanalisiert wird (und auch überwacht wird).

Servus


----------



## alpi69 (4. September 2006)

Militärgebiet? Wattener Lizum nehme ich an. Die verstehen echt keinen Spass, und wenn ich manchmal im Zillertal die Kanonen höre (schon ein Stück entfernt) dann weiß ich auch warum.

Leider sind gerade die Haftungsfrage und die Wegeabnutzung die Vorwände, die Grundeigentümer oft vorbringen. Also vernachlässigen kann man das nicht. Ist aber weit hergeholt. Im Tiroler MTB-Modell wird beides abgegolten (km-Geld und Haftpflicht wird vom Land getragen) und doch gibt es sehr zähe Verhandlungen. Ich weiß auch nicht warum und die Bauern die "offen" sind eigentlich auch nicht. aber es gibt halt sture Landwirte wie im hier diskutierten Fall, die ohne Argumente das MTB nicht leiden können. Und wenn sie nicht einmal Wanderer mögen, dann weiß ich eh nicht mehr was man sagen soll. Für einige Bauern ist eben die Alm dasselbe wie für unsereiner der Vorgarten. Daher habe ich das Beispiel gebracht. Sie argumentieren mit "Grundlage" ihres Betriebes, Gefährdung ihrer Tiere etc. 
Ich frage diese Woche mal nach, ob es in meiner Gegend schon mal sowas gegeben hat, dass ein Bauer den Wanderweg absperrte.
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich in Tirol (österreichische Seite) von 2 Rodelbahnen (also im Winter, zugeschneit, weder Gras noch Vieh werden beschädigt und es wird eine Wegepacht bezahlt) wo Bauern plötzlich einen Zaun aufstellte und die Bergbahn, Hotels und Rodelhütten vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Und obwohl es über eine Strasse, also nicht mal einen Weg ging und obwohl Rodel eigentlich zu dulden wäre kann man niemanden dazu zwingen seinen Grund dafür herzugeben. So ists und so wird´s bei uns bleiben. EDIT: beide Bauern hätten selbsverständlich eine angemessene Entlohnung erhalten, aber bei den EU-Förderungen pfeifen die aufs Geld, davon scheinen die genug zu haben.

Reiner´s Bedenken, dass man irgendwann nur noch kanalisiert fahren wird teile ich nicht. Kanalisiert wird das Freeriden, wenn die Lifte alle einen Park und Freeridestrecken aus den Pisten machen. Aber für uns Tourenfahrer bleibt noch viel übrig, weil das für die Masse einfach zu anstrengend ist. Aber es wird zweifellos immer Bauern wie auf der Sattelalm geben, die uns abgeneigt sind. Aber die jungen fahren eh selber MX oder Bike, also da wird sich in 10 Jahren schon noch was tun. Wichtig ist halt immer der Appell: nehmt eine Glocke mit, achtet auf Wanderer, grüßt alle schön und es wird uns allen besser gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (4. September 2006)

> Militärgebiet? Wattener Lizum nehme ich an


Richtig. Natürlich habe ich mich vorher schlau gemacht, ob das Gebiet zum Zeitpunkt zugänglich ist. Wanderer dürfen nämlich durchwandern, wenns keine Übungen gibt.

Servus


----------



## sushy (5. September 2006)

Das hab ich auch noch nie kapiert, warum Wanderer und Skitourengeher durch das Lager Walchen dürfen und Biker nicht. Aber da scheints ja echt richtig Ärger zu geben, wenn mans probiert. Schade.


----------



## MTB_Armin (5. September 2006)

Falls mal jemand in die neuste Kompaßkarte geschaut hat wird er feststellen, daß der Wanderweg und die Bikerroute im fraglichen Bereich getrennt sind.
(Punkte für Bike, gestrichelt für Wanderer)

Das macht die Sache nicht einfacher, oder?


----------



## krümel72 (18. September 2006)

Also ich weiß ja auch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll?Aber wenn es einen anderen Weg gibt dann nimmt man den halt in Gottes Namen.Hab den Weg auch schon hochgeschoben.Is nicht schlimm.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. September 2006)

alpi69 schrieb:


> Ich frage diese Woche mal nach, ob es in meiner Gegend schon mal sowas gegeben hat, dass ein Bauer den Wanderweg absperrte.




Es kommt auch in Tirol doch recht häufig vor, dass Wege von Bauern einfach dicht gemacht werden. Mache ich auch öfterns, aber nur temporär.  Gerade bei uns im Dorf gibt´s aber auch einen Fall, wo Wege dauerhaft gesperrt wurden. Ist zwar nicht auf Radlfahrer gerichtet, sondern auf Reiter, führt aber letztendlich dazu, dass man selbst als Berechtigter nur mit einiger Mühe die Wege benutzen kann. 

Die Haftungsfrage halte ich für vorgeschoben. Die meisten Bauern wissen ja nicht mal, dass sie im Rahmen der Wegehalterhaftung für grobes Verschulden ihrerseits haften. Da geht´s viel mehr um das alte Besitzstandsdenken, das zum Ziel hat, möglichst viele von der Benützung des Eigentums fernzuhalten. Wie erwähnt, das betrifft nicht nur Radfahrer, sondern alle anderen Leute auch. Ich denke da grad an den Fall vom Glungezer, den, glaube ich, auch Alpi meint, wo einfach ein netter Zaun gebaut wird, nur um dem Nachbarn eins reinzuwürgen. 

Zum Thema angemessene Entlohung und EU-Subventionierung schreib´ ich jetzt nix. Wir sind ja hier nicht im Wahlkampf. ;p



Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## reiner (23. September 2006)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da geht´s viel mehr um das alte Besitzstandsdenken, das zum Ziel hat, möglichst viele von der Benützung des Eigentums fernzuhalten.


Das ist sicher richtig, aber ich denke ebenso spielen wiederholte Ärgernisse eine Rolle, z.b. offengelassene Gatter, kaputter Zaun, zertrampelte Wiesen, weggeworfener Müll.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## megga (23. Oktober 2006)

hallo. vielleicht ist die ganze diskussion um den bösen bauern bald hinfällig. habe gestern einen getroffen dessen familie (österreicher) besitzer des grundstücks waren bis nach dem krieg die grenzen neu gezogen wurden. die mussten dann das grundstück dem staat italien übergeben von dem der bauer genau dieses gekauft hat. anscheinend wollen nun die italienischen forste einen wirtschaftsweg durch dieses grundstück bauen, da dann einige almen besser erreichbar wären. ob das stimmt was er mir erzählt hat kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## hubabuba (10. November 2006)

Lasst es wie einen Unfall aussehen ...


----------



## ziploader (15. November 2006)

Haunert schrieb:


> Bei uns hat man früher solche Leute vermöbelt !



Du wirst lachen..
Daß denke ich mir auch schon Seite dem 2. oder 3. Beitrag.
Wenn er mal richtig was auf die Bappen bekommt und das öfter, härt er diese auch.   

3-4 Biker sollten doch mit so einem fertig werden !
Und wer kann was dazu, wenn er plötzich platte Reife am Geländewagen hat !?


----------



## Haunert (16. November 2006)

Arbeitet die Mafia auch in Südtirol ?


----------



## Wuudi (16. November 2006)

Na


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. November 2006)

ziploader schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen..
> Daß denke ich mir auch schon Seite dem 2. oder 3. Beitrag.
> Wenn er mal richtig was auf die Bappen bekommt und das öfter, härt er diese auch.
> 
> ...



der Bauer wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm, wenn da nicht seine Frau wäre!!
Diese blöde Kuh wollte uns mit ihrem Krück-Stock vermöbeln


----------



## Haunert (16. November 2006)

Da ist mal ne Strafexpedition fällig !


----------



## Pokora (15. Juni 2007)

MTB_Armin schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand in die neuste Kompaßkarte geschaut hat wird er feststellen, daß der Wanderweg und die Bikerroute im fraglichen Bereich getrennt sind.
> (Punkte für Bike, gestrichelt für Wanderer)
> 
> Das macht die Sache nicht einfacher, oder?



In end of June 2007 we plan to  bike along Brenner Grenzkammstrasse. We plan to start on Italian side and to ride along paths No. 3 and 1 up (as it  is signed in Tabacco map 038). As I see, path No. 1 (in fact the path signed with blue dots in MTB_Armin`s map) passes near by Sattelalm. Is this the place where "boeser Bauer" lives? Which are the paths where he waits for bikers and hikers and doesn´t allow them to pass?  
If I get it right, there is a new path on the border of his property which can be used. If it is correct, where is it?

We don´t want to have conflicts with local farmers and people, so any information is very welcome. 

Denis

ps. Maybe there are already all information we need in your posts, but my German is not good enough to get them out.


----------



## Roberino (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wo hat den nun dieser rabiate Bauer sein Grundstück genau?

Ich komme von Vinaders über den Weg #81 (Tiroler Höhenweg), folge dann aber nicht rechts den Weg #4 bzw. #80 (Jubiläumsweg) zum Sattelberg hoch, sondern fahre noch ein Stück weiter geradeaus um dann den Weg #1 zum Sattelberg zu nehmen.

Treffe ich des Bauerns Grundstück auf dieser Route?

PS: Wegenummer sind aus der Kompasskarte #36


----------



## sushy (27. Juni 2007)

Hab jetzt keine Karten mit Wegnummern da, aber deine Beschreibung klingt für mich ziemlich so, als wäre das genau der Weg, der über das Grundstück des Bauern geht. 
Dieser Weg bringt meiner Meinung nach aber überhaupt keinen Vorteil, da er teilweise ziemlich steil und nicht so gut erhalten ist und du deshalb auch da teilweise schieben musst. Ich hab schon beide Wege ausprobiert und würde beim nächsten mal wieder den "Umgehungsweg" zum Sattelberg rauf nehmen, auch ohne den tobenden Bauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierfahrer (27. Juni 2007)

If you are strong guy and able to fight with a stick than I see no problem for you. Attack is the best defence!


----------



## Roberino (27. Juni 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> If you are strong guy and able to fight with a stick than I see no problem for you. Attack is the best defence!


LOL you are right! Can you imagen his face if I ride my bike faster than he can ran uphill? LOL

@sushy
Welcher ist denn dann der Umgehungsweg?

Ich habe natürlich ein wenig Mist geschrieben. Ich komme nicht über Vinaders und den Weg #81 zur Sattelbergalm, sonder ich fahre ja über Gries bereits auf den Weg #80 zur Alm.

Ich hätte mir gerne in meine Karte ein rotes Kreuz gemacht, wo der liebe Bauer wohnt.

Hat es jemand schon mal mit ner Flasche Rum oder ähnliches versucht??


----------



## Roberino (27. Juni 2007)

So, ich habe nun meine Hausaufgaben gemacht und ein weiteres mal den gesamten Thread gelesen.

Siehe da, dort steht auch die Antwort auf meine Frage.

Der rabiate Bauer scheint sein Grundstück an der Stelle zu haben, wo es von Ö nach I geht und der Weg von der Nummero #81 in Nummero #1 wechselt. Es ist der Weg, der als Bike Route in den Kompasskarten zum Sattelberg hochgeht. 

Der Alternativweg ist die Nummero #80 in der Kompasskarte, auch bezeichnet mit "Jubiläumssteig". Er ist rot gestrichelt.


----------



## hoeckle (27. Juni 2007)

alpi69 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Französisch ist aber so nebenbei in Tirol (Nord- und Südtirol) gar gar gar nicht gut!!!
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_am_Bergisel
> Erst Krieg gegen Napoleon, dann von den Franzosen besetzt.....das sitzt unserem Bauernvolk noch in den Knochen hehe
> 
> Anekdote dazu: Als die Alliierten 1945 in Tirol einzogen hatten die Franzosen als erstes Inzing im Visier. Denn die Inzinger Schützen hatten nach wie vor die Flagge des napoleonischen Heeres von der Bergisel Schlacht 1809 in ihrer Gewahrsam, und die wollten die Franzosen zurück. So wird´s berichtet und so wir´s auch gewesen sein .....



OffTopic.     Jaja die Franzosen und die Bayern... 

Zu meiner Schande muss ich aber gestehen, daß sich mir der Ausgang der Geschichte entzieht. Gabs schneidige Schützen die sie vor den "marodierenden" Franzosen in Sicherheit gebracht haben...   

Gott zum Gruße


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2007)

Ist zwar nur in Ansätzen passend für diesen Thread (ein wenig off topic) aber einfach nur Klasse !! Es gibt ein Online-Spiel auf www.tredz.co.uk das sich "The adventures of Dangerous Dave and Brutal Bob" nennt und wo man als Bauer nen fahrenden Biker von seinem Untersatz schlagen muß - ich bepiß mich vor Spaß einmal in der Haut des Bauerns zu sein - vllt könnte man ihm das Spielchen zur Freizeitbeschäftigung zukommen lassen, dann hätte er weniger Zeit sich auf seine Wegelagerei zu konzentrieren !!!!


----------



## duffner (8. Juli 2007)

Hab den Biker grad auf über 1000 m geschleudert!


----------



## dede (9. Juli 2007)

1.105m ist mein bisheriger Rekord ! So schnell müßte man mal den Berg hochkommen.... *seufz*


----------



## Nummer5 (9. Juli 2007)

1131,8m


----------



## dede (9. Juli 2007)

Bietet einer mehr ? Miene lezten Versuche endeten alle kopfüber im Matsch bei unter 450m :-(((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Juli 2007)

1381.1 m !!!

sodele, nun wieder arbeiten ...


----------



## dede (9. Juli 2007)

Angeber, das wär ja fast bis Gossensaß )) Wo bleibt der Beweis ??? Muß gleich diese Herausforderung annehmen und mal schauen, ob ich's bis Sterzing schaffe.....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Juli 2007)

oh ja, aber bis sterzing ist's noch ein gutes stück weiter


----------



## dede (9. Juli 2007)

Eben, v.a. der kurze Gegenanstieg wird erschwert das Unterfangen merklich ))


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Juli 2007)

Kopfüber endet´s bei mir immer schon bei 150m. Schonmal jemand kopfüber auf einen Maulwurf getroffen?


----------



## dede (10. Juli 2007)

Nein, was passiert dann ? Kommt die schlaue Maus und rettet die Situation mit einer kreativen Idee ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiDauerzocker (10. Juli 2007)

ne, bei mir hat der trotzdem gespickt


----------



## Roberino (24. Juli 2007)

Bin am letzten Samstag ein Stück über sein Gründstück gefahren   

Kein Bauer in Sicht *höhöhöhö*

Wir sind von der Sattelbergalm kommend durch sein Grundstück durch und haben dann gleich die Forststraße nach links verlassen um nach Brennerbad abzufahren. Sind nicht nach rechts hoch zu seinem Hof...

War schon irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl. Aber: I survived it!!


----------



## <MM> (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## black (30. Juli 2007)

ChiliRider schrieb:


> Wir sind dann den von Luis angegebenen Umgehungsweg hochgewandert.




frage mich, wieso wird in den karten da ne bikeroute bzw wanderweg eingezeichnet? gröster witz auf erden oder was? 

@ ChiliRider:

ihr seit dann vermutlich den 4er "Jubiläumsteig" hoch? 

sonst gibb et ja nix da...

freu mich schon im August drauf...


----------



## black (30. Juli 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Im Alpencross Buch von Achim Zahn steht ja gerade, dass der Bauer die Biker nicht mag und er - Achim Zahn - sei mit seiner großen Gruppe noch jedesmal "durchgekommen". So steht es in seinem Buch.
> Ohne die Rechtslage beurteilen zu können halte ich das Betreten des Grundstückes von diesem Bauern gegen dessen Willen für sehr bedenklich.
> 
> Ich stand für die Tour 2005 vor der gleichen Frage, ich hätte auch eine große Gruppe (insgesamt 12) auf meiner Seite gehabt, trotzdem habe ich beschlossen den Bauern zu respektieren.
> ...




Ich werd im August die Alternative über Portissen nehmen.. scheint mir sehr viel besser zu sein...
Hab noch ein paar Fragen hierzu:

ab Portjoch über Weg93a oder Pflerscher Höhenweg Richtung Sandjöchl?

Vom Sandjöchl möchte ich dann über Wechselalm zur Enzianhütte.

Was ist hier besser? auf der Höhe bleiben und am Kreuzjoch runter ( rot ) oder
die blaue route? siehe Karte...


----------



## dede (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich würde in jedem Fall den 1er Trail vom Sandjoch runtersurfen (du mußt ja nihct ganz runter, sondern triffst unten wieder auf dei Schotterpiste, der du linkshaltend (kleines bißchen bergauf !) zur Wechselalm folgen kannst. Wenn du stattdessen lieber auf der Höhe bleiben willst, dann würde ich in jedem Fall weiter bis zu den Bunkern und dann runter zum Silbergasser fahren (wegen der Aussicht, die Abfahrten auf den Militärpisten sind beide sonst wenig spektakulär !).
Ehrlich gesagt kenn ich nur einen einzigen Trail (ist die verfallene Militärpiste) vom Port- zum Sandjoch rüber (verläuft immer leicht unterhalb des Kammes auf der Südseite), den ihr aber nicht verfehlen könnt.......


----------



## berti601 (31. Juli 2007)

@black

Dieser sogenannte Bauer hat vor ein paar Jahren dieses Grundstück gekauft. Mittlerweile habens da oben Lifte zugesperrt und dieses Goldstück hat seine Felle davonschwimmen gesehen. Der Wirt vom Sattelberg hat dem Sch... sogar Geld gegeben das er die Mountainbiker bzw Radlfahrer in Ruhe läßt. Da er immer mehr wollte wurde ihm des abgedreht. Der Tourismusverband ist auch schon voll sauer und in den Karten ist dieser Weg eben noch als Radroute eingezeichnet. Dieser besagte Bauer ist zwar schon 70 aber macht Wetter wie eine Horde Rindviecher. Aber leidergottes ist die Rechtslage auf seiner Seite. Nur informativ der Mann is fast im ganzen Wipptal als unangenehmer Zeitgenosse bekannt


----------



## black (31. Juli 2007)

dank ihm fahr ich übers Portjoch... ist mir eh die bessere Variante...


----------



## <MM> (29. Februar 2008)

Hier gibt's übrigens eine Karte (Google-Maps) mit dem Ziel, derartige Gefahren wie den Brennerbauern übersichtlich zu dokumentieren.

Die Karte ist öffentlich freigeschaltet, Inhalt (also potentielle Problemgebiete) kann von jedem Google-Account-Inhaber hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## tantemucki (1. Juli 2008)

gibts den alten dödel noch? ich will ende juli drüber und will mich psychisch schon mal drauf einstellen...  

grüße
Angie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (1. Juli 2008)

Es gingen keine Jubelmeldungen durch die Fachmagazine, daß hier Begräbnisse gefeiert worden wären. Insoferne liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, daß derselbe Status quo wie eh und je vorherrscht.


----------



## transalbi (2. Juli 2008)

Situation ist wie gehabt und der aufgeblasenen Ignoranz von gewissen BIKE-Magazinen und selbst ernannten Transalp-Gurus zu verdanken, die einfach Hunderte Biker bei der Transalp Challenge über seinen Weidegrund gejagt haben, ohne ihn zu informieren, geschweige denn ihn vorher zu fragen.
Insofern kann man die Reaktion des Bauern schon nachvollziehen
Der Wirt der Sattelbergalm hat einen Weg entlang der Grenze geschoben hoch zum Sattelberg. Ca. eine Stunde schieben. Das ist auch bei allen anderen Übergängen von Österreich aus der Fall.
Fahrbar von Südtirol aus - Abzweig bei Silbergasser auf der alten Militärstraße.

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir Glück haben gibt es wieder neue Militärwege und wir müssen nicht mehr so weit nach Süden fahren an den Gardasee. Der hat hinter dem Stacheldraht ganz bestimmt noch einen neuen Schützengraben und liegt dort mit seinem Schützenhut und Stutzerl drinnen. Mensch hat der aufgerüstet! Wobei man seine Rechte akzeptieren sollte.
Der handelt rabiat nach diesem Motto:

An                                         die Feinde!
Seht                                         ihr von den Bergen das                                         Feuer blitzen?
                                        Das sind die Stutzen der                                         freiwill`gen Schützen!
                                        Sie zielen gut und sie                                         schießen weit,
                                        sie befördern euch                                         schnell in die Ewigkeit!


----------



## Matze_sk (18. Juli 2008)

die situation wird sich auch nie ändern.

sei grund isch sei grund. respektierts oder fahrts nit do her.


----------



## martinferk (22. Juli 2008)

kleiner tipp am rande (keine ahnung, ob der schon auf den letzten 6 seiten mal dabei war):
bin aus innsbruck und anfangs auch über den jubiläumssteig auf den sattelberg rauf. der weg ist auch zum tragen nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei...
hab mittlerweile ne neue route zum rauffahren: über den brenner drüber und ca. 500m oder so nach dem Ortsende rechts nen kleinen steilen schotterweg rauf (auf den karten steht "wolfenmahd" bei der abzweigung - optisch auf der strecke nicht allzu schwer zu finden: kleines holzhäußchen mit parkmöglichkeiten rechts neben der brennerbundesstraße)
oben dann nicht über steinalm sondern wieder rechts richtung biotop, da kommt dann irgendwann der weg von der sattelbergalm herüber. 
einziger nachteil: futter gibts bei der routenwahl eben erst in sterzing oder am obernberger see...


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2008)

martinferk,
hilft nur nicht recht viel, wenn du nicht auf der strasse den brenner rauf willst oder?

hab grad noch auf der karte was entdeckt: der alternativweg ist vermutlich der paralell zur grenze auf der 
österreichischen seite. von diesem gibt es in meiner ö-topo in ca 1850m höhe einen steig zur strasse, die
von der sattelam raufkommt. ist der begehbar? würde die halbe schieberei sparen...
kennt den jemand?

servus,
franz


----------



## anda (22. Juli 2008)

Ja!! Den sind wir damals gefahren ( geschoben) von der Sattelbergalm aus!
Dann den Weg hinunter. 
Der Pfad ist so gut wie nicht sichtbar!! Aber wir haben uns an den Höhenmesser orientiert und haben die Bikes dann gerade hinübergeschoben!
Drüben an der Schotterstraße , welche vom Sattelberg herunterkommt, sind wir dann abgefahren. Nach ca. 100Hm Abfahrt haben wir dann bei einem Gatter den "BÖSEN BAUER" getroffen, welcher uns gleich die Hölle heiß machte!!!!


----------



## <MM> (22. Juli 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> martinferk,
> hilft nur nicht recht viel, wenn du nicht auf der strasse den brenner rauf willst oder?
> 
> hab grad noch auf der karte was entdeckt: der alternativweg ist vermutlich der paralell zur grenze auf der
> ...


Ja, den hab' ich mir zusammen mit einer kleineren Gruppe vor zwei Jahren mal angeschaut, im Ansinnen, die elende Schieberei etwas abzukürzen; man findet das Wegerl tatsächlich als Abzweigung nach einem Stacheldrahtüberstieg auf ca. 1830 - 1850 m Seehöhe, kann dann sogar ein Stück fahren, ehe man nach einer kleinen Bachquerung etwas im Gelände zu schieben hat (aber bei weitem nicht so steil wie sonst). Einmünden tut das Wegerl in die Serpentinen des doch recht steilen Schotterwegs, der vom Bauerngebiet heraufkommt Richtung Grenzkamm:





weitere Fotos samt Karte mit Hinweispfeilen auf den Schleichweg: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/8192


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2008)

cool! ich hab mittlerweile noch die tiroler luftbilder angeschaut:
http://gis2.tirol.gv.at/scripts/esr...&Cmd=ZoomIn&click.x=0&ZoomBox=307,152,649,431
da ist leider nichts erkennbar, aber wenn du sagst es geht....

wenn dann wollt ich eh rauf zum sandjoechl....

danke!!
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (22. Juli 2008)

>fatz:

Es ging vor zwei Jahren; seither war ich nimmer dort.

Ich hab' den Pfad zusätzlich noch in eine primitive Google-maps-Karte eingetragen; vielleicht dient das der weiteren Veranschaulichung: http://tinyurl.com/65csz5 (dauert ca. 20 s zum Laden). Den eingezeichneten roten Pfad (aus der Kartensoftware heraus gespeichert) muß man sich bei höchster Zoomstufe um ca. zwei bis vier Finger breit nach rechts verschoben denken, dann deckt er sich auch mit dem im Gelände sichtbaren Pfad.

Da der Schleichweg direkt vom "Bauernumgehungsweg" abzweigt, verliert man ggf. eh keine Meter, sollte man ihn doch nicht finden.


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2008)

das find ich schon. als alter pfadfinder mit gps und hoehenmesser......
zur not gehen die paar meter auch ohne weg.


----------



## <MM> (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## mitm_radl_do (22. Juli 2008)

Servus beinand,
ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht...
Ich war letzte Woche auf der Sattelbergalm und hab dort mit dem freundlichen Wirt gesprochen. Er meinte, "dass es das Beste sei, wenn man seinem Nachbarn einfach seine Ruhe lasse, und sein Grundstück nicht betrete."
Den Jubiläumssteig, den der Wirt hergerichtet hat kann man gut raufschieben, also warum sollte man das nicht machen?


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2008)

ganz ehrlich, ich hab weder bock auf 400hm schieben noch auf brennerstaatsstrasse,  nur weil es da 
einen geistesgestoerten gibt. wenn ich einen weg waehle, auf dem ich nicht so viel schieben muss und
die chance kleiner sind den knaller zu treffen was soll da aufregung sein?


----------



## <MM> (23. Juli 2008)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> "dass es das Beste sei, wenn man seinem Nachbarn einfach seine Ruhe lasse, und sein Grundstück nicht betrete."


Genau darum geht's hier ja.  Niemand will den Bauern stören, jeder will ihn nur so einfach wie möglich umgehen / umfahren.



mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Den Jubiläumssteig, den der Wirt hergerichtet hat kann man gut raufschieben, also warum sollte man das nicht machen?


Das wird hier ständig vorgeschlagen. - Vielleicht hast du einfach nicht alles gelesen (im Zusammenhang nämlich)?

Du sagst genau das, was der Grundtenor dieses Threads ist: "Der Bauer ist böse, also lassen wir ihn auf seinem Grund und Boden hausen, wie er will; solange wir trotzdem dorthin kommen, wohin wir wollen, ist alles super".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitm_radl_do (24. Juli 2008)

Servus beinand


<MM> schrieb:


> Genau darum geht's hier ja.  Niemand will den Bauern stören, jeder will ihn nur so einfach wie möglich umgehen / umfahren.


So soll s sein...


<MM> schrieb:


> Du sagst genau das, was der Grundtenor dieses Threads ist: "Der Bauer ist böse, also ...



Nein, das sag ich nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass an der Sache nix zu ändern ist. Das Recht des Bauern ist zu beachten und Beschimpfungen sind total fehl am Platz.
So jetzt soll´s das aber gewesen sein.


----------



## <MM> (24. Juli 2008)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> Nein, das sag ich nicht.


Natürlich tust du das, indem du nämlich vor ihm weichst. Oder machst du auch vor lieben Hunden freiwillig einen Riesenbogen? 
Wäre der Bauer freundlich / nett / nicht böse, würdest du dich über den Durchgang auf seinem Terrain freuen und selbstverständlich diese Möglichkeit nutzen.




mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> IDas Recht des Bauern ist zu beachten und Beschimpfungen sind total fehl am Platz.


Der einzige, der irgendwen beschimpft, ist der böse Bauer. - Weder du noch sonstwer hat seine Manieren. 
Ich achte solche Leute nicht, gehe ihnen aber, wie du, einfach aus dem Weg, wenn man denn gar nicht mit ihnen reden kann.


----------



## flo66dotnet (4. August 2008)

Hallo, Ihr lieben (teils deutschen) MTB - Kollegen!

Da ich selbst aus Gries am Brenner bin, und die besagten Tracks rund um den Sattelberg und die berühmte Grenzkammstraße sehr gut kenne, und sie inzwischen zu einer Art "Trainings-Standard-Strecke" geworden ist, die ich schon seit ich 14 bin ausnahmslos jeden Sommer mehrmals fahre, habe ich die letzten 6 Seiten mit Genuss verfolgt!!! - ha, ha, ha  

Ich hätte mir NIE gedacht, dass dieses "Böse-Bauern-Phänomen" auch unter auch deutschen Kollegen sooo bekannt ist, und im Internet emotionsgeladene und heiße Diskussionen entfacht! Zumal man die Funktion dieses "Bauern" wohl eher als jene eines HIRTEN, als die eines BAUERN bezeichnen sollte.....

Bei einer meiner Begegnungen mit dem Hirten konnte ich mit einem freundlichem "Griasti Max, wie geats?" seine wohl innerliche Verärgerung über die Biker besänftigen und seinen Grund problemlos durchfahren.
Weiters war ich einmal mit meinem Musik - Kollegen vollgepackt mit Instrumenten, usw. auf dem Weg zur alljährlichen Gipfelmesse, wo ich nach kurzer Erklärung unsererseits, und den abschließenden Worten des Hirten  "ja, OK; toats halt die Gatter wieder überall zua, ge!", problemlos passieren!

....wahrscheinlich wären also viele auswärtige MTB-Kollegen besser bedient, würden sie einen Crash - Kurs für den Dialekt des Tiroler Wipptales genießen, als ihre Sprache notdürftig im "Pseudostil" auf französisch umzustellen, wie man im Beispiel der Verfolgungsjagd im Gelände am Beginn dieses Threads sieht!!!!   -ha, ha 

Ob es sinnvoll ist, den vom Luis hergerichteten Fußweg als Schiebestrecke zu benutzen, lasse ich also dahingestellt..... 
Die Initiative vom Luis ist auf jeden Fall super, und wohl für die meisten Biker empfehlenswert. Schließlich bewegt man sich bei einer solchen Tour nicht in einer Großstadt, in der in jeden Winkel ein Weg, oder ein Aufzug hinführt. Man muss halt ab und zu seine Beine auf herkömmliche Art und Weise benutzen. Ich denke, das sollte man einfach akzeptieren!
Schließlich ist der "Böse-Hirten-Weg" auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei!

Trotzdem würde ich als "Quasi-Anreiner" gerne noch eine andere Ausweichroute vorstellen. (Bilder im Anhang!)
Diese Route führt durch das Niedererbergtal von nördlicher Seite auf den Gipfel des Sattelberges. (im Bild in gelber Farbe eingezeichnet)
Der Forstweg zweigt kurz vor der Sattelalm (Luis) rechts ab, und führt in das Niedererbergtal hinein. Danach verliert sich der Weg in einem schmalen Steig, und endet schließlich im Talkessel des Niedererbergtales.
Danach liegt es an den brutalen und durchtrainierten Oberschenkeln des Bikers das MTB über steiles Terrain hinauf auf den Gipfel zu TRAGEN!  -> Nichts für schwache Nerven!!!!! (strichlierte, gelbe Linie im Bild) 

Diese Ausweichroute ist keinesfalls leichter als der ausgebaute Weg vom Luis, aber vl. auch einmal einen Versuch Wert, und ev. sogar etwas günstiger, da man auf dem Forstweg Richtung Talkessel permanent etwas Höhe gewinnt, während man beim herkömmlichen Weg Richtung Grenze (blaue Strecke im Bild) auf ziemlich gleicher Höhe bleibt.

Dafür ist das Stück zum Gipfel extrem anstrengend, da praktisch kein Weg vorhanden ist.....

Ich hoffe das Bild ist nicht zuuu verwirrend, und ich konnte Euch ein bisschen helfen!!
Bin auch für Rückfragen jederzeit bereit!

Ich werde diese Diskussion auf jeden Fall gespannt weiterverfolgen, und würde mich auf Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag freuen!

.....wer weiß, vl. sitzt der besagte böse Bauer gerade in seiner Almhütte vor seinem Apple - Book, und verfolgt die emotionsgeladenen Diskussionen um seine Person mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht mit....

...man könnte ja glatt eine Diplomarbeit über dieses endlose Thema schreiben........ 

".....die psychologischen Hintergründe eines alteingesessenen und traditionell - lebenden Almhirten, in fatalem Gegensatz zur dynamischen und fortschrittlichen Welt des modernen und weltoffenen Mountainbikesports....."

.....ha, ha,


----------



## flo66dotnet (4. August 2008)

habe die Bilder auf meine Homepage hochgeladen. (sieht man besser)


http://flo66.net/temp/Sandjoch_Karte.JPG
http://flo66.net/temp/Sandjoch_Karte_orig.JPG



Homepage: www.flo66.net

auf der Seite sind unter Anderem auch die Sandjoch - Touren drinnen......


----------



## fatz (5. August 2008)

@flo66dotnet:
na ich weiss nicht ob deine route so der bringer wird. den meisten wirst du mit weglos durchs gelaende 
nicht so die freude machen. auf deiner karte ist uebrigens der luis-weg nicht richtig drin. liegt naeher an
der grenze. d.h. ueber weite strecken fast drauf.


----------



## flo66dotnet (5. August 2008)

ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass diese Route unbedingt ein "Renner" sein sollte......
.......und ich habe natÃ¼rlich den "Luis-Weg" auch nur symbolisch eingezeichnet...... bin in MS-Paint eben kein Profi... 

zu Rob_68:

diese Idee mit der Maut wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich grundsÃ¤tzlich ein Wahnsinn, und gewinnbringend fÃ¼r den Hirten....
....aber so wie ich ihn kenne, ist dieser Typ soooo engstirnig, und stur, dass er darauf wahrscheinlich nicht einsteigen wÃ¼rde....

auÃerdem wÃ¼rde eine solchartige Maut nicht wirklich auf einer Rechtsgrundlage basieren..... 
das klingt ja fast nach Bestechnung..... zahle 5â¬, dann darfst du den "verbotenen Grund" betreten!

wenn, dann mÃ¼sste das alles offiziell geregelt werden, ...mit der Maut...., usw. keine Ahnung wie das in Italien lÃ¤uft.....

lg!


----------



## flo66dotnet (5. August 2008)

stimmt - ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit!

...wenn man überhaupt zum Reden kommt...


----------



## watzmane (8. September 2008)

Wir sind letzte Woche von der Sattelbergalm über die Brenner Grenzkammstraße gefahren. In Vinaders wurde uns gesagt, dass wohl gerade neue Verhandlungen der Südtiroler Behörden mit dem Bauern abgeschlossen wären. Sorry, wenn ich die Details nicht so parat habe. Allerdings hätten die Verhandlungen dazu geführt, dass der Bauer die Strecke nicht mehr blockiert. Wir sind dann auch den "normalen" Weg zur Grenzkammstraße gefahren (also nicht die "Schiebestrecke" vom Luis). Etwa auf Höhe der vormaligen "Privatgrund-Durchfahrt-Verboten-Schilder" kamen wir an einen ebenfalls recht massiven Lattenzaun, der - wenn ich richtig gelesen habe - die Landesgrenze nach Südtirol markierte. Darüber hinaus kein Schild von wegen Bikeverbot usw.. Wir sind ungehindert und ohne irgendein mulmiges Gefühl auf die Grenzkammstraße raufgekommen.  Sollte sich der Streitfall also erledigt haben? Vielleicht kann ja jemand unsere Beobachtung bestätigen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## emvau (8. September 2008)

mir wurde ende august auf der enzianhütte noch lebhaft von heugabel-erfahrungen vom selben tage berichtet. die zwei fuhren zurück und haben hochgeschoben.


----------



## Trekiger (8. September 2008)

am 09.08. hat mir der wirt von der sattelbergalm zum jubiläumsweg geraten, den wir dann auch genommen haben. also der wusste damals noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (8. September 2008)

watzmane schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja jemand unsere Beobachtung bestätigen. ...



Herr öffne ihnen die Augen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. September 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Evtl. direkt mal bei den "südtiroler Behörden" nachfragen. Oder bei der Sattelbergalm anrufen.



Die haben ganz bestimmt etwas ähnliches wie wir Nordtiroler mit dem Tourismusverband. Dort würde ich nachfragen.


----------



## cybal (13. September 2008)

www.eisacktal.info tvb eisacktal - übergeordnete organisation

oder noch besser
www.gossensass.org - zuständig für das gebiet - Tourismusverein

lg


----------



## spudi (14. September 2008)

Und, hat jemand schon was konkretes rausgefunden?
Wir sind dort am 23.8. lang und das Bikeverbotsschild am Anfang der Schiebestrecke war noch da.
Habens garnicht erst versucht und sind gleich den Jubiläumsweg hoch...

Nebenbei..Was mir aufgefallen war, auf dem roten Schild "Mountainbikeroute gesperrt" wurde zwischen den beiden Wörtern was weggeflext. Weiß jemand, was da ursprünglich stand? Nach den Geschichten, die ich hier gelesen hatte, hab ich mir folgendes vorgestellt:

Mountainbikeroute
_bei Todesstrafe_
gesperrt! 



Karsten


----------



## jer-biker (21. September 2008)

Wir wollten am 8.September von der Sattelbergalm aus besagte Grenzkammstraße passieren. Der Wirt riet uns zur Ausweichroute über den Sattelberg, weil er den Bauern heute schon in Position gesehen hatte.
Offensichtlich waren wir planerisch schlecht vorbereitet, weil wir von dieser Problematik nichts wußten. Wir befanden uns auf der GPSunterstützten Stanciu-Route und waren überrascht. Das Passieren der beschwerlichen Ausweichroute mit mehreren hundert Höhenmetern drückte ziemlich auf unsere Laune, zumal die Militärstraßen oben dann ziemlich ohne Beschilderung waren. Zweifelsohne führte das tolle Bergpanorama dieser Militärstraßen dazu, daß sich unsere Stimmung wieder besserte, zumal das Wetter super war. Nicht auszudenken wäre diese Tortour bei Regen ...

Grundsätzlich jedoch war es eine ärgerliche Erfahrung, zumal unsere GPS-Daten aktuell von Stanciu gekauft waren. *Dieser professionelle Anbieter und wohl auch Verursacher der Missere (TAC) könnte ja wenigstens einen entsprechenden Hinweis geben.*
Die Rechtslage kenne ich nicht genau, jedoch gehe ich von größeren Bemühungen der Gemeinden bzw. Tourismusvereine aus, welche diese wohl schon geprüft haben sollten. *Für mich ist es allerdings ein Trauerspiel höchsten Grades, daß in einer voll vom Tourismus abhängigen Gegend über Jahre hinweg keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden werden kann. Für mich ist dies Versagen der übergeordneten Organisationen auf voller Ebene*. *Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Gebiet auch übernachtungsmäßig (schließlich bringen wir Biker ja auch Geld) großräumig zu umfahren.*


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. September 2008)

jer-biker schrieb:


> ... Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Gebiet auch übernachtungsmäßig (schließlich bringen wir Biker ja auch Geld) großräumig zu umfahren.



Typisch! Ich kauf mir auch kein deutsches Auto mehr, weil du so ein Koffer bist. 

Nachdem du anscheinend keinen eigenen Besitz hast, kannst du es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie es ist, wenn ständig jemand etwas auf deinem Grundstück tut, was du nicht willst.

Die Region selber kann hier nichts dafür und wegen ein paar Mountainbiker wird man einen Bauern auch nicht enteignen. Man wird ihm auch keine Daumenschrauben ansetzen und Vierteilen und Teeren werden wir ihn auch nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn man wegen 100-200 uneinsichtigen Mountainbikern hier schwerwiegende Maßnahmen ergreifen würde. Dir Sportsrakete wird es schon nicht schaden, wenn du deinen Nobelhobel auf einen anderen Weg mal ein bisserl schieben musst. Du armer gehetzter Spitzensportler. Held der Alpen.

Wenn Stanciu dich über ein Gebiet schickt, das bekannter Weise hart umfochten ist, würde ich meinen Zorn auf den los lassen. Da dieser aber ein Deutscher ist, würde ich überhaupt auch Deutschland zum Mountainbiken meiden. Bedenke welche Unsummen an Geld du in Deutschland für MTB ausgibst. Abgesehen davon denke ich mal, dass beim Erwerb der Files darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es Unannehmlichkeiten geben kann und jeder auf eigene Gefahr fährt. Da hast du ja alles akzeptiert, weil du ja eine Alpenüberquerung unbedingt auf einfachste Art und Weise fahren wolltest. 

Ach ja: Ich komme aus dem Raum Kufstein. Jetzt kannst auch durch dies Region nicht mehr durch. Somit fällt für dich Filzenscharte, Stangenjoch und Tauernhaus auch weg. Ich empfehle dir auch diese Region zu meiden - wir sind die selben Gauner!

... und nicht vergessen: Du kannst Stanciu wegen entgangener Urlaubsfreuden klagen!

Lächerlich!


----------



## bikeseppl (21. September 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Lächerlich!


Nichts hinzuzufügen.

Servus


----------



## DrecksBecks (21. September 2008)

Die Österreicher gefallmer!
Der Bauer hat doch recht - ist schließlich sein Grund und Boden!

In den USA wird da nicht lange debattiert sondern scharf geschossen und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Muffin (21. September 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... und nicht vergessen: Du kannst Stanciu wegen entgangener Urlaubsfreuden klagen!



Ich wette die Klage ist schon in Vorbereitung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (21. September 2008)

jer-biker schrieb:


> ...Ich kann nur empfehlen, das Gebiet auch übernachtungsmäßig (schließlich bringen wir Biker ja auch Geld) großräumig zu umfahren.


Was bist du den für einer? :kotz:

Tust mir echt leid. Bleib daheim und fahr nimmer... ist besser für uns


----------



## DrecksBecks (21. September 2008)

ist eh ne fRechheit Geld für GPS-Daten, dazu auf Kosten anderer unschuldiger Menschen, abzukassieren!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (21. September 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Typisch! Ich kauf mir auch kein deutsches Auto mehr, weil du so ein Koffer bist.
> 
> Nachdem du anscheinend keinen eigenen Besitz hast, kannst du es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie es ist, wenn ständig jemand etwas auf deinem Grundstück tut, was du nicht willst.
> 
> ...



Bin zwar Deutscher,
aber muß dir voll und ganz zustimmen.
der beitrag vom Jer-Biker,ist nur lächerlich.genau solche typen bringen die Mountainbiker immer in Verruf !
beklag dich beim Stanciu, der dir die Daten verkauft hat.


----------



## jer-biker (21. September 2008)

Nachdem innerhalb kürzester Zeit für mein Verständnis äußerst harte Antworten bzw. Kommentare erfolgt sind, getraue ich mich nochmals etwas zu meiner Position hinzu zufügen. Da offensichlich eine sehr verhärtete Front vorhanden ist und ich fast das Gefühl habe ein Faß zum überlaufen gebracht zu haben hier mal ein pauschales *Entschuldigung* !
Ich möchte weder jemanden verklagen, noch habe ich gesagt, daß ich für den Bauern kein Verständnis habe. Ich sehe eine große Schuld der Problematik - wäre es keine, so gäbe es ja diesen Tread nicht - bei Herrn Stanciu. Immerhin hat er wohl irgendwann ohne Genehmigung die TransalpChallenge über besagtes Gebiet geleitet ... daß in seinen Bedingungen irgendwelche pauschalen Einschränkungen stehen ist ja klar - habe ja auch gesagt, daß wir schlecht vorbereitet waren ....
Wenn ihr alle konditionell so gut drauf seid, daß Euch die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter nix ausmachen - respekt. Uns hat es etwas die Laune verdorben, eben weil wir nicht so fit sind ...

Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, daß diejenigen welchen, die vom Bike-Tourismus profitieren keine einfachere Lösung für die Problematik finden können. Ich kenne die Details des Gebiets nicht, was vielleicht mein Problem ist. Natürlich muß es auch einen jedes Rechts sein, daß er über seinen Grund und Boden verfügen darf. Doch offensichtlich ist es eine ziemliche Schlüsselstelle, die wohl auch für andere (Nicht-Bike-Tiere) zu etwas Mißmut geführt hat.

Also haut rein und feuer frei auf meine Meinung. Bin wohl biketechnisch nicht so fit, aber Euer Kontra wird mich nicht umbringen.


----------



## emvau (21. September 2008)

ich hab das thema schon ne weile verfolgt und soweit ich das überblicke befindet sich der bauer schlicht und einfach im unrecht. der toursimusverband dort hat afaik diese auffassung. die transalpchallange ohne absprache da drüber zu lassen  ist sicherlich ne spezielle nummer, aber noch lange kein grund, mit mistgabeln auf leute loszugehen, die auf wegerechte pochen.
was ich damit auch zum ausdruck bringen möchte: ich kann dich verstehen, jer-biker!

wenn man das pragmatisch betrachtet, muss man wohl mittlerweile dazu raten, über den obernberger see zum portjoch rauf zu machen. da schiebt,/trägt man auch, aber das ganze lohnt sich dann wenigsten für einen spitzen panoramatrail und den 1er downhill. "nur" für die brenner grenzkämme mit pistenownhill lohnt sich die tragestrecke echt nicht, zumal ich persönlich auch das tuxer joch als sehr überbewertet erachte. 
dann lieber schnell über das pfitscher und weiter zum pfunderer oder, wenn man westlicher unterwegs sein möchte, gleich über das niederjoch.


----------



## transalbi (22. September 2008)

Alle Schärfe in der Diskussion bringt hier nichts. Kompromiss heißt die Devise.

Ich habe den GPS-Track für den Weg mit der geringsten Schiebepassage hier eingestellt und zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23811.html

Mein Kommentar:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren wohl alle möglichen Varianten mit dem MTB von Tirol zum Brennergrenzkamm gefahren bzw. geschoben bin, möchte ich hier nun meinen GPS-Track vorstellen und zur Nutzung freigeben. Dieser Weg von Gries am Brenner über die Sattelalm bis zum Sandjöchl ist mit der geringstmöglichen Schiebepassage verbunden. Das Bike muss nur in ca. 1820 m Höhe einmal über den niedrigen Stacheldrahtzaun gehoben werden, der die grüne Grenze zwischen Tirol und Südtirol markiert. Dann geht es auf einem alten Schmugglerpfad weiter zur alten Militärstraße, die sich zwar noch ein paar Meter in die Höhe schraubt, aber allemal besser ist als die Schiebepassagen vom Obernberger Tal aus.

Solange die von Uli Stanciu und seiner arroganten Routenführung einer Transalp-Challenge losgetretene Problematik mit dem Südtiroler Bauern besteht, sollte man dessen Recht auf Verfügungsgewalt über seinen Grund und Boden respektieren und diesen nicht betreten. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. September 2008)

Wegen den Tourismusregionen und "das sollten sie organisieren", da sie ja vom Tourismus so abhängig sind.

1. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Regionen auf dieser Welt, die touristisch so hoch entwickelt sind, als das Land Tirol. Wenn was möglich ist und für die Tourismuswirtschaft Sinn macht, wird es auch gemacht. Bei uns werden so viele Entscheidungen in der Politk getroffen, die dem Tourismus Wege öffnet. 

2. Der Bauer am Brenner ist zwar ein Südtiroler, aber es gibt in Österreich ein Wegerecht Gesetz. Angelpunkt aller Diskussionen ist eine Bestimmung im österreichischen Forstgesetz - konkret § 33 Abs 1 - der es jedermann gestattet, den Wald zu Erholungszwecken zu betreten und sich dort aufzuhalten. Andere Tätigkeiten als zu Erholungszwecken bedürfen der Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers. Das Forstgesetz bzw. die Rechtsprechung legen auch gleich selbst fest, was nicht unter Erholungszwecke fällt: Lagern bei Dunkelheit, Zelten, Befahren, Reiten, Radfahren, etc. Aufstieg und Abfahrt von Tourenschifahrern sind dagegen gestattet.

Es gibt viele Leute die ihre Interessen am und im Wald haben und das sind bei weitem nicht nur Touristen. Die Italiener und auch die Deutschen werden irgend ein Gesetzeswerk haben, das das Betreten von Wäldern regelt. 

3. Die Fraktion der Bergwanderer ist um das Zigfache größer und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die das Wegerechtgesetz gar nicht geändert haben wollen. MTB-ler und Wanderer treffen heute schon im Streit aufeinander. Das Interesse an Bergwanderungen ist auch um einiges höher als an MTB-Touren. Das merke sogar ich auf meiner Homepage, wo gerade mal 8 Wanderungen öfter herunter geladen werden als alle MTB-Tracks zusammen - ausgenommen Alpenüberquerungen. Kurz gesagt: Wir Pedalritter sind zwar eine Wachstumsgruppe, werden aber nie so weit wachsen, dass wir den Wandersleuten parolie bieten können.

4. Tourismus hat etwas mit dem Gast zu tun. Viele Gäste vergessen, dass sie nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten haben. Im Zeitalter von Profitgier und Gewinnmaximierung haben wir manchmal vergessen was es heißt "Gast" zu sein. Wenn du zu Hause Gäste hast, verlangst du von denen ebenfalls ein gewisses Benehmen. Ausserdem ist man manchmal ganz entsetzt, wenn einer sagt: "Ich will, dass du die Regeln hier einhältst und steck dir dein Geld in den Arsch." Der Bauer wird halt so ein Typ sein und ich finde es charakterlich fantastisch, wenn er sich nicht kaufen lässt. Wie oft wird in unserer Welt beklagt, dass wir es nur mehr mit abgeschmierten Entscheidungsträgern zu tun haben?

5. Es ist schäbig zu einem Boikott aufzurufen. Im Besonderen dann, wenn ich im selben Satz noch sage: "Wir bringen Geld". Das ist so ein Satz, den ich als Tiroler in der Wintersaison 50 mal höre. Mir stinkts einfach. Die letzten Jahre habe ich mir immer gedacht: Ach laß doch die Liftsesselfurzer, die sind es nicht Wert. Die kommen um sich bedienen zu lassen, einen haufen Geld ab drücken und um gemolken zu werden. Das sind keine Sportler. Das paßt schon.
Von dir als Sportler, als Mensch mit großem Kämpferherz und Alpenüberquerer bin ich aber sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Roberino (22. September 2008)

jer-biker schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe eine große Schuld der Problematik - wäre es keine, so gäbe es ja diesen Tread nicht - bei Herrn Stanciu.


So ein Quatsch. Wenn, dann lass die Kirche im Dorf. Wenn einer Schuld hat, dann aber nur Gary Fisher. Der hat ja schließlich das Mountainbike erfunden (war nicht mal ein Schweitzer!). 

*Schuld hat ganz alleine der, der sich auf den Weg macht und örtliche Regelungen, Gesetzte und Bestimmungen sowie das Privateigentum missachtet, vorsätzlich noch dazu!* Was regst du dich da so auf? Entweder du lässt es (das Mountainbiken) oder du musst das Gebiet eben umfahren.

Ich stimme im übrigen den Ausführungen von tiroler1973 voll und ganz zu


----------



## emvau (22. September 2008)

vorneweg: rücksichtnahme ist wichtig. 



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Der Bauer wird halt so ein Typ sein und ich finde es charakterlich fantastisch, wenn er sich nicht kaufen lässt. Wie oft wird in unserer Welt beklagt, dass wir es nur mehr mit abgeschmierten Entscheidungsträgern zu tun haben?


so ne type brauchst du charakterlich gar nicht abfeiern. der mann bedroht menschen, die (wir reden hier über südtirol!!) im recht sind, mit körperlicher gewalt. damit disqualifiziert er sich grundsätzlich als charakterlich starker mensch.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 5. Es ist schäbig zu einem Boikott aufzurufen.


ist es nicht, denn es ist schlicht legitim darauf hinzuweisen, wenn sich etwas aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht lohnt. beim sattelberg stimme ich da durchaus zu (siehe oben). jer-biker hat zudem ein (nicht rechtmäßiges) verbotsschild respektiert. er hat sich in der sache also 100% deeskalierend verhalten, kein grund zur aufregung also.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Im Besonderen dann, wenn ich im selben Satz noch sage: "Wir bringen Geld". Das ist so ein Satz, den ich als Tiroler in der Wintersaison 50 mal höre. Mir stinkts einfach. Die letzten Jahre habe ich mir immer gedacht: Ach laß doch die Liftsesselfurzer, die sind es nicht Wert. Die kommen um sich bedienen zu lassen, einen haufen Geld ab drücken und um gemolken zu werden. Das sind keine Sportler. Das paßt schon.
> Von dir als Sportler, als Mensch mit großem Kämpferherz und Alpenüberquerer bin ich aber sehr enttäuscht.


mit so einem statement sagst uns lediglich etwas über dich. du hast doch (hoffentlich) keinen job in der dienstleistung!?


----------



## thory (22. September 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...4. Tourismus hat etwas mit dem Gast zu tun. Viele Gäste vergessen, dass sie nicht nur Rechte, sondern auch Pflichten haben. ...



Ich kann Dir zu Deinem posting insgesamt und diesem Zitat im speziellen nur zustimmen. 

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. September 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> mit so einem statement sagst uns lediglich etwas über dich. du hast doch (hoffentlich) keinen job in der dienstleistung!?



Eh klar, dass ich meine Meinung sage. Ist das bei dir nicht so? Deine Aussagen sagen nichts zu deiner Person? Du bist Politiker? Es wird Leute geben, die mir recht geben und es wird Leute geben, die mir nicht recht geben. 

Ich bin Dienstleister für die Gastronomie. Genauer gesagt: IT für Gastronomie und Hotelerie. Ich kenne die Branche also sehr gut. Als Techniker werde ich nach meiner technischen Leistung beurteilt und da braucht sich ein Fremder nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen ob ich "hoffentlich kein Dienstleister" bin. Wenn ich Pfusch gemacht habe, dann wird sich mein Kunde schon bei mir melden. Ganz bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## emvau (22. September 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> d da braucht sich ein Fremder nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen ob ich "hoffentlich kein Dienstleister" bin.


das stimmt nun. genauso wenig, wie sich ein fremder darüber den kopf zerbrechen braucht, warum einer wie jer-biker von einer völlig überflüssigen und wenig sinnvollen schiebepassage abrät und stanciu kritisiert, weil er ihm überaltete tracks verkauft.

im übrigens hat mich dein beruf wenig interessiert
ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass du in deinen äußerungen ressentimens und schubladendenken offenbarst, die einem im gastro-bereich dienstleistenden im wege stehen könnten. aber wahrscheinlich war dein gseschreibsel ebenso, wie mein pauschales "dienstleistung" einfach nur ungeschickt formuliert.

aber ich lass das jetzt, jer-biker wird sich selbst verteidigen (er kann sich sogar für nichts entschuldigen, obwohl nicht er es war, der persönlich wurde)


----------



## DrecksBecks (23. September 2008)

Eigentlich sollte man aus Bayern, Östereich und Südtirol ein Land machen - und dann alle Preusen ausweisen!

Das wäre ein Wirtschaftsraum - dazu die DM wieder eingeführt!


----------



## maxa (23. September 2008)

So lange der nur ne Mistgabel hat, ist doch alles i.O.

Wenn er es nicht will, dann ists doch o.k. und man nimmt halt die Alternative. So viele zusatz HM können das doch nicht sein, wenn beide auf der Grenzkammstrasse münden.

Krasser Gegensatz:
Du sitzt Abends auf der Enzianhütte, gegenüber. Ein tolles Panorama, gute Luft und diese einlullende Stille mit Kuhglockengebimmel.
Da fängt es an zu dröhnen.
Man glaubt es kaum, da kommen 12 aufgemotze Jeeps und machen an der Enzianhütte kurz halt. Ein kurzes Gespräch mit dem Wirt ( anscheinend auch Eigentümer der dortigen Wege ) und die Jeeps gröhlen mit einem Megasound zum Schlüsseljoch hoch.
Bezahlt wurde übrigens mit einer Saufeinkehr bei der Rückkehr.

Da ist mir der Bauer, auch wenn ich den nicht kenne, sehr sympathisch mit seiner Haltung.


----------



## besos (26. April 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Alle Schärfe in der Diskussion bringt hier nichts. Kompromiss heißt die Devise.
> 
> Ich habe den GPS-Track für den Weg mit der geringsten Schiebepassage hier eingestellt und zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23811.html
> ...



Hi Albi,

danke für deine Variante. Wo aber ist der Kompromiss? Es hat sich seitdem noch niemand dazu geäußert. Scheint doch die beste Lösung zu sein. Wollen dieses Jahr auch endlich mal da hoch.

Grüße,

Besos


----------



## atx900 (17. Juni 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Alle Schärfe in der Diskussion bringt hier nichts. Kompromiss heißt die Devise.
> 
> Ich habe den GPS-Track für den Weg mit der geringsten Schiebepassage hier eingestellt und zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23811.html



Danke für den Track, war am Wochende oben. 
Leider war der Weg vom Sandjoch zum Portjoch noch nicht befahrbar. In einigen Rinnen sind noch Schneefelder, die zu steil zum pasieren sind. Wird wohl noch einige Zeit dauern, bis der Weg fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommix000 (6. Juli 2009)

wir wollen dieses jahr über die sattelalm und silbergasser zur enzianhütte.
müssen wir dazu auch über das gebiet des bauern?


----------



## Roberino (7. Juli 2009)

tommix000 schrieb:


> wir wollen dieses jahr über die sattelalm und silbergasser zur enzianhütte.
> müssen wir dazu auch über das gebiet des bauern?


Wie Elmar schon zu beginn des Postings schreibt:



> der neue weg geht kurz nach der alm auf etwa 1700 m weg, ist nicht zu verfehlen. spätestens, wenn du an der staatsgrenze stehst mit dem bikeverbotsschild (inzwischen ein neues schild, 1999 war's noch ein altes rostiges, verblichenes ...), bist du auf dem weg, der auch immer in der bike beschrieben wurde. da könnte es zur konfrontation mit dem bauern kommen. ansonsten ist 45-60 minuten schieben/fahren auf dem neuen weg angesagt. sind ergo ca. 400 hm, wer topfit ist fährt 90%, ansonsten ca. 50 % schieben (nicht selbst getestet, hat wolfgang mal geschrieben).



Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich bin 2007 über das Gebiet vom Bauern, aber auch, weil wir nicht hoch sind zum Grenzkamm, sondern nach der Sattelalm den Weg wieder ins Tal genommen haben zur Brennerautobahn. Was alles in allem 10 Minuten "Angst"....


----------



## tommix000 (7. Juli 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ich bin 2007 über das Gebiet vom Bauern, aber auch, weil wir nicht hoch sind zum Grenzkamm, sondern nach der Sattelalm den Weg wieder ins Tal genommen haben zur Brennerautobahn. Was alles in allem 10 Minuten "Angst"....



den umweg über den neuen weg auf den grenzkamm kenne ich, den sind wir 2006 beim alpenX hochgeschoben. dieses jahr wollten wir aber gar nicht über den grenzkamm, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.

deswegen wollte ich wissen, ob es einen weg von der sattelalm runter zur autobahn und dann zum silbergasser gibt, der nicht über das gebiet des bauern geht. aber scheinbar nicht, wenn ich deine beschreibung lese, oder?


----------



## Roberino (7. Juli 2009)

Korrekt. Wenn du nach der Sattelbergalm kommst, dann stehst du irgendwann vor dieser Sackgasse






Hier gehts dann ein Stückchen bergab nach links und dort steht ein Durchgangs-Verboten Schild. Den Weg nehmen






und links halten, danach kommt ihr relativ schnell zu dieser Abfahrt runter zum Brenner






Wenn du dir dazu die Kompasskarte ansiehst ist das ein nicht näher bezeichneter gestrichelt roter Weg vom Tiroler Höhenweg runter zum Brenner noch auf Tiroler Seite.


----------



## tommix000 (7. Juli 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wenn du nach der Sattelbergalm kommst, dann stehst du irgendwann vor dieser Sackgasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info! 

Ich glaube, wir werden nach Tageslaune entscheiden, welchen Weg wir nehmen.


----------



## fatz (29. Juli 2009)

da ich am samstag auf der sattelbergalm uebernachtet hab (uebrigens sehr 
empfehlenswert!!!), ein kleines update zur derzeitigen situation:

der durchgang ist nachwievor zu und daran wird sich wohl auch wohl so schnell nichts aendern, da der
sohn des herrn auf der italienischen seite wohl die gleichen marotten wie sein vater hat. wir haben den luis
(wirt von der sattelbergalm) nach der querverbindung gefragt (siehe auch mein posting vor
einiger zeit in diesem thread dazu) und sind dann auf diesem auf die italienische seite. 
man spart sich dadurch einiges an schieben, da man auf der italienischen seite zwar 
steil, aber dennoch fahren kann.der querweg startet auf ca. 1800m auf gleicher hoehe 
wie das staatsgrenzeschild direkt hinter dem grenzzaun. in 5 minuten ist man drueben 
auf dem fahrweg. m.e. die einfachere variante...

servus,
franz


----------



## ironman75 (19. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir sind vor kurzem auch die Brenner Grenzkammstraße gefahren.

Von Vinanders sind wir nahezu gleichzeitig mit einer anderen Gruppe Biker bis zur Sattelbergalm gefahren. Wir sind dann die Schiebestrecke hoch, die anderen haben die "gefährliche" Variante gewählt. Wir waren beide zur gleichen Zeit oben. Als wir sie dann nach dem Bauern gefragt haben, sagte sie, dass der Bauer wohl ein Stück weiter unten an der Weide gearbeitet hat und keinerlei Anstalten gemacht hat sich aufzuregen oder gar mit der Mistgabel die Biker zu jagen.

Ich persönlich fand die Schiebepassage nicht sonderlich tragisch....beide Gruppen haben´s überlebt ;-)

Gruß Ironman


----------



## Thalor (19. September 2010)

Die Beschilderung ist aber derart aufdringlich, dass man meinen könnte, man nähere sich einer durch Selbstschussanlagen gesichterten Grenze 

Hab mich selber allerdings auch für die halbe Schiebe-Variante entschieden.
Der "Querweg" ist übrigends auch durchaus als kleine schwarz gepunktete Linie in den Karten zu finden. Der anschliessende Fahrweg ist zwar fahrbar, kostet dafür trotzdem das ein oder andere Korn. Vllt. haben die Kollegen der anderen Gruppe da ja auch ein paar Meter geschoben ...


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

Thalor schrieb:


> Der "Querweg" ist übrigends auch durchaus als
> kleine schwarz gepunktete Linie in den Karten zu finden.


so bin ich ja drauf gekommen, das es ihn gibt (siehe weiter oben). auf der 
oesterreichischen seite sieht man den einstieg definitiv nicht, wenn man nicht 
weiss dass es hinter dem grenzschild losgeht. vielleicht koennt mal einer
den kleinen steinmann am zaun etwas weiterbauen, den wir angefangen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (20. September 2010)

Sorry, hab nicht mehr alle Beiträge so wortwörtlich im Kopf 



fatz schrieb:


> auf der oesterreichischen seite sieht man den einstieg definitiv nicht, wenn man nicht weiss dass es hinter dem grenzschild losgeht.



Das ist wahr.
Ich bin halt immer mit GPS unterwegs - das erleichtert so einiges.


----------



## <MM> (20. September 2010)

... ebenfalls zum Thema "Schleichweg" referenzierend (22. 7. 2008): die Karte mit dem eingezeichneten Abkürzer / Querweg:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/144011


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

@<MM>:
ohne gps hilft das leider nicht so viel, weil man von oesterreich aus eben nix sieht. das 
einfachste ist bei dem staatsgrenzeschild uebern zaun steigen. dann stehst mitten auf dem 
schleichweg. vielleicht kann das ja mal einer fotografieren...


----------



## <MM> (20. September 2010)

>fatz:

Eine Karte hilft nicht viel? Das wär' mir aber neu... 

Wer einen Höhenmesser im Tacho eingebaut hat, findet das Wegerl 100-prozentig nach etwas Suche.

Die Leut' sind ja nicht blöd. 

Übrigens gibt's im selben Album noch dieses Foto: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/144001 (Schild der Staatsgrenze mit entsprechender Anmerkung zum Schleichweg)


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

<MM> schrieb:


> ... findet das Wegerl 100-prozentig *nach etwas Suche*.


eben. das hab ich gemeint. mit der info schild bist schneller. egal....


----------



## <MM> (20. September 2010)

>fatz:

Ob man schreibt "etwas Suche" oder "nach Kartenstudium" oder "unter Verwendung eines GPS-Tracks" läuft doch auf dasselbe hinaus: Man muß sich orientieren. Und ob dort jemand 2 oder 5 min benötigt beim ersten Mal, ist doch einerlei.

Wichtig ist, daß die Information über diese Alternative verfügbar ist, damit der Bauer seine selige Ruh' hat und wir allesamt friedlich nebeneinander koexistieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (20. September 2010)

... und ich hatte ja nur gemeint, dass man sich das Wegerl - wenn man denn mit GPS fährt - prima anhand dieser schwarz-gepunkteten Linie in den eigenen Planungs-Track einbauen kann


----------



## timtim (20. September 2010)

geht denn keiner mehr über's portjoch ?

tim²


----------



## sehne (20. September 2010)

haben wir in 2008 gemacht, ist aber mit viel schieben verbunden. beim nächstenmal nehmen wir das flachjoch, dann haben wir da alles durch.


----------



## transalbi (20. September 2010)

Flachjoch!
Der Name täuscht gewaltig.
siehe hier meine Erfahrungen:

http://www.transalp.info/2003/explorer/index.php#details2
und hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2003/explorer/tag2.php


Albi


----------



## powderJO (26. September 2010)

hola @ all,

gerade zuück von unserer transalp mit gardasee-verlängerung und es gibt neues zum "bösen bauern" am sattelberg. der weg ist wieder frei - der böse bauer ist einem herzinfakt erlegen und wir konnten den weg (ironischerweise zusammen mit uli stanciu auf einem elektro!bike) problemlos nutzen. wie es nächste saison aussieht - wer weiß aber die hoffnung besteht, das der nachfolger vernünftiger ist ...


----------



## RedOrbiter (26. September 2010)

Wenn das wahr ist, dann haben die bösen Biker den armen Bauern unter den Boden gebracht...
Der Friede sei mit Ihm.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## powderJO (26. September 2010)

es ist wahr, die auskunft haben wir vom betreiber der sattelbergalm bekommen.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

interessant. vor einem guten jahr meinte er noch, der sohn des bauern wuerde auf der selben 
welle reiten, insofern wuerd sich da weiterhin nichts tun.
aber: der stanciu aufm e-bike? was geht denn? demaechst im rollstuhl?


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> aber: der stanciu aufm e-bike? was geht denn? demaechst im rollstuhl?


Entspricht dem Zeitgeist.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

der zeitgeist kann mich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. September 2010)

... du verdienst ja auch kein Geld damit. Es wird wohl so sein, dass in der Zukunft die E-Biker über die Alpen geführt werden.


----------



## powderJO (27. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> aber: der stanciu aufm e-bike? was geht denn? demaechst im rollstuhl?



stanciu mit kumpel waren unterwegs zum testen. wir wollten gerade aufbrechen von der sattelbergalm als die beiden ums eck kamen. sind dann los und kurz später kamen sie in einem affenzahn bergauf an uns vorbeigeschossen. so schnell, dass es driftspuren in den kehren bergauf gab. ätzend. meine meinung über die e-bikes hat sich bestätigt: sie haben nix verloren auf trails und waldwegen. aber ich fürchte: sie werden sich durchsetzen und in zukunft wird jeder hansel mit so'm ding in den alpen unterwegs sein...


----------



## sub-xero (27. September 2010)

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung um den Bauern nicht so ganz. Man kann natürlich tagelang diskutieren und die Südtiroler Gastfreundschaft oder auch die Einstellung der Gäste in Frage stellen. Aber im Grunde ist das nichts anderes als ein extremer Einzelfall.

Der vernünftige Mensch wird den Konflikt vermeiden und die Stelle einfach umgehen. Der Ahnungslose wird wohl erstmal das Schild ignorieren und "in die Falle tappen". Aber auch ihm kann man nicht wirklich einen Vorwurf machen. Und die Bürokraten werden das tote Pferd noch jahrelang reiten, sich in Foren Unhöflichkeiten an den Kopf werfen und damit ihre Zeit vergeuden. Und wofür das alles?

Umfahrt die Stelle, egal ob der Bauer nun im Recht ist oder nicht, und der Kas ist 'gessn. Solange nicht ein Dutzend andere Bauern dem Vorbild des heugabelschwingenden Agressoren folgen kann uns die Sache doch eigentlich egal sein, oder?
Der Bauer hat wohl negative Erfahrungen mit Bikern gemacht und reagiert nun über. Letztendlich schadet er sich damit nur selber, denn er wird die Biker nicht ändern und früher oder später mit ruinierten Nerven ins Gras beißen. Schade eigentlich.

P.S.: Ich sehe gerade, dass der Bauer nun angeblich nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt? Bei aller berechtigter Kritik finde ich das sehr traurig. Die Biker allein sind sicher nicht Schuld daran. Ich vermute eher, dass sich der arme Mensch allgemein zu viel aufgeregt hat.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

@xero:
bitte fang jetzt nicht nochmal von vorn an. das ist doch hier alles schon diskutiert. und nicht blos einmal.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. September 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> stanciu mit kumpel waren unterwegs zum testen. wir wollten gerade aufbrechen von der sattelbergalm als die beiden ums eck kamen. sind dann los und kurz später kamen sie in einem affenzahn bergauf an uns vorbeigeschossen. so schnell, dass es driftspuren in den kehren bergauf gab. ätzend. meine meinung über die e-bikes hat sich bestätigt: sie haben nix verloren auf trails und waldwegen. aber ich fürchte: sie werden sich durchsetzen und in zukunft wird jeder hansel mit so'm ding in den alpen unterwegs sein...



Ich glaub, irgendwann wird´s damit im Straßenverkehr böse Unfälle geben und die Dinger werden als Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor eingestuft und werden somit versicherungspflichtig. Ich glaube, das können wir erwarten, bis sich das dann erledigt hat. Hoffe ich zumindest. Oder es gibt analog zur Singletrailsskala noch eine Einstufung, ob e-biketauglich oder nicht. Ätzend. Und am Schlimmsten find ich´s, wenn so "Pioniere" wie Stanciu damit in den Bergen rumgurken und es salonfähig machen. Wenn der Bergbauer damit zum Semmelholen fährt, find ich´s ja noch okay.


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn der Bergbauer damit zum Semmelholen fährt, find ich´s ja noch okay.



ich denk der is tot?


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

es gibt noch einen anderen


----------



## Thalor (27. September 2010)

Einen nur?
Ui ui... der muss dann aber fleissig sein!



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Semmelholen



Und dann kriegt der arme nur eine Semmel zum essen?


----------



## fatz (28. September 2010)

ein bauer, eine semmel. punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. September 2010)




----------



## kroun (28. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich denk der is tot?


stimmt... lasst der armen seele ihre ruh


----------



## franzam (28. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich glaub, irgendwann wird´s damit im Straßenverkehr böse Unfälle geben und die Dinger werden als Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor eingestuft und werden somit versicherungspflichtig. Ich glaube, das können wir erwarten, bis sich das dann erledigt hat. Hoffe ich zumindest. Oder es gibt analog zur Singletrailsskala noch eine Einstufung, ob e-biketauglich oder nicht. Ätzend. Und am Schlimmsten find ich´s, wenn so "Pioniere" wie Stanciu damit in den Bergen rumgurken und es salonfähig machen. Wenn der Bergbauer damit zum Semmelholen fährt, find ich´s ja noch okay.



Einigen der sogenannten Pioniere gehts eh nur ums Kohle machen


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. September 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Einigen der sogenannten Pioniere gehts eh nur ums Kohle machen.


Ist das verwerflich? Nachdem ein gutes Bike eine Menge Kohle kostet wÃ¼rde ich mal sagen, dass fast jeder von uns mit seiner Arbeit ganz gut verdient. Sonst hÃ¤tten wir keine Bikes ab â¬ 2500,- aufwÃ¤rts. ... und das ist bei einem AX eh noch Billigsdorferklasse wenn man z.B. an der HeidelbergerhÃ¼tte mal kuckt, was da fÃ¼r GeschoÃe herum stehen. Ist ja schon so, dass ich mich mit meiner Alu Dose fast schÃ¤men muÃ.

Es sei erwÃ¤hnt, dass einige der ganz besonders guten Strecken einen relativ hohen Schiebeanteil haben. ... und ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass es auf den hochalpinen Routen viele E-Bikes geben wird. Ich wills mal so sagen: Wir hÃ¤tten in unserem Unternehmen schon dieses Jahr sowas anbieten wollen. Wir hÃ¤tten auch ein paar RÃ¤der vom Gruber Assist uns anschaffen kÃ¶nnen, wollten das auch, aber gescheitert ist es schluÃendlich an einer Route die man mit einem MTB E-Bike anstÃ¤ndig fahren kann. Das E-Bike wird eigentlich eher auf einer einfachen Route der Via Claudia anzutreffen sein. Dort kommen die, die das nicht schaffen wÃ¼rden auf den Fernpass und den Reschenpass hoch. ... beides wollen "echte" Mountainbiker eigentlich eh nicht fahren und da ist's auch jedem wurscht ob er von einer Harley oder einem E-Bike verraucht wird. Eigentlich ist mir dann das E-Bike lieber als die stinkende Harley. Deshalb haben wir keinen Sinn darin gesehen ein MTB mit Gruber Assist fÃ¼r einen AX uns anzuschaffen. Das werden andere Anbieter vielleicht mal anders sehen. ...  und ich sags jetzt Krass: Die WÃ¼rstchen die einen AX mit E-Bike fahren, fahren den zu 95% gefÃ¼hrt mit Miethardware. Wer sowas nicht selber treten kann, wird es auch nicht selber planen und fahren. Mal sehen wer ne "interessante" Route fÃ¼r Miet MTB E-Bikes findet und dann noch einen guten Preis machen kann.

Die meisten PÃ¤sse (Fimba, Uina, Tuxer, Krimmler, ...) werden aber mit den schwereren E-Bikes nicht erreichbar sein. Das Zeug dazu hat der Gruber Assist und der kostet 2000,-. Kuckst du:  http://www.gruberassist.com/category/deutsch/ - ich mÃ¶chte nicht wissen was das Steinbachbike mit dem Gruberantrieb kostet. Ich SchÃ¤tze das Teil mal auf â¬ 5500,-. FÃ¼r Freerider wird der Gruberantrieb einen Vorteil haben. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man vermehrt Freerider mit so einem Antrieb treffen kÃ¶nnte. Nur so viele werdens dann auch nicht sein, weil so ein System einfach noch zu teuer ist. Wenn das aber kommt, gibts wieder die Diskussion Ã¼ber Biker auf Trails, weil die "bÃ¶sen" Freerider so runter bolzen. Inzwischen muss ich leider sagen, dass dies vermehrt zutrifft und da steuert der MTB Sport eh auf ein Riesenproblem zu.


----------



## powderJO (28. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die meisten Pässe (Fimba, Uina, Tuxer, Krimmler, ...) werden aber mit den schwereren E-Bikes nicht erreichbar sein.



die diskussion gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierhin aber da sie nun mal auch hier geführt wird:

aus dem was ich unterm hinterm vom stanciu gesehen habe, kann man sicher sagen: jeder der von dir genannten pässe wird für luschi und laschi in zukunft locker erreichbar sein. tuxer von der sommerbergalm ist geradezu prädestiniert für e-bikes. fimbapass bis heidelbergerhütte dito. den rest raufschieben musst du eh. das e-bike vom stanciu wog 16kg das schiebt man da auch nicht schwerer hoch als einen freerider. 
und ich gehe sogar noch weiter: ich als ziemlich gut trainierte biker kann z.b am schlüsseljoch nicht alles fahren bis oben, weil der weg teilweise einfach zu geröllig/ausgewaschen ist. ich wette: mit ein paar zusatzwatt wäre er durchgängig fahrbar bis oben. 

mein fazit zumal wir erst am anfang der akkuentwicklung stehen: den dingern gehört die zukunft es sei denn sie werden verboten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. September 2010)

Ein Luschi, wie du es nennst, schiebt nicht. Somit müssen alle Pässe fahrbar sein.

E-Bikes werden ihr Klientel sicher finden. Wo, wie und wann sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. September 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> E-Bikes werden ihr Klientel sicher finden. Wo, wie und wann sei mal dahin gestellt.


klar. meine eltern zb. die sind +-70 und da mein pa ein bisserl herzprobleme
hat kann, er halt nimmer so biken wie frueher.


----------



## Thalor (29. September 2010)

Hmmm ...
Ob die Herren Vertrider dann mit 70 auch ....


----------



## MountainMadness (30. September 2010)

Das mit den E-Bikes ist sicherlich irgendwo eine zwiespältige Sache. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man mit so einem Teil extrem weit hochkommt, wenn man denn die richtige Fahrtechnik beherrscht. Schlüsseljoch ist, wie Powderjoe schrieb, das beste Beispiel. Mit dem Teil geht es sicher sehr gut: 

http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/eGORace.php

Die "Luschis" werden aber nicht die Fahr-Technik fürs Schlüsseljoch rauf oder runter haben. Aber wie der Stanciu schon zeigt, wird es demnächst E-Bike-Touren geben, oder sogar Alpencrosse, mit abendlicher Service- und Ladestation, die eben luschengerecht sind. Mir graut es schon davor, wenn demnächst die Karwendelrunde von solchen "Bikern" in Massen befahren wird. Jedenfalls wird es mit Sicherheit einen großen Markt geben und selbst wenn die Teile nur mal schnell vermietet werden.

Ein anderer Punkt ist sicherlich die neue Fortbewegungsform, die mit diesen Pedelecs möglich werden. Ein richtig schnelles Pedelc mit Mofakennzeichen erreicht locker die 40 km/h, Schnitte von 35 km/h bei Reichweiten von 40 KM sind zur Zeit mit den Akkus möglich. Das Gute dabei ist, dass man so stark wie man will mitreten kann. Ich bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir so ein Teil für meinen täglichen Berufsweg (35 KM einfach) zulege. Ich würde eine Stunde fahren und dabei gleichzeitig mein Sportpensum erledigen, da ich so heftig mittreten kann, wie ich will. Und das in einem noch für mich vertretbaren Zeitrahmen. In der Firma wird dann der Akku aufgeladen. Selbst wenn man so einen Akku nach einem Jahr ersetzen müsste (ca. 500,-), würde sich das im Vergleich zum KFZ rechen. Bei gleichzeitigem Training. 

Wie gesagt, diese E-Bikes werden ihren Markt mit Sicherheit finden.


----------



## powderJO (5. Oktober 2010)

MountainMadness schrieb:


> Das mit den E-Bikes ist sicherlich irgendwo eine zwiespältige Sache. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man mit so einem Teil extrem weit hochkommt, wenn man denn die richtige Fahrtechnik beherrscht. Schlüsseljoch ist, wie Powderjoe schrieb, das beste Beispiel. Mit dem Teil geht es sicher sehr gut:
> 
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/eGORace.php
> 
> ...





e-bikes mit mofazulassung sind mir egal, weil sie eh nicht auf wege und trails dürfen denn die sind ja in aller regel gesperrt für alles was motorisiert ist. 

was aber auf strecken wie zum beispiel der karwendelrunde passiert mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen - da sind schon jetzt an einem sonnigen wochenende massen unterwegs. wenn jetzt noch der papi und die mami mal eben so zum karwendelhaus düsen können, wird imho schnell die kritische masse überschritten. 

und ich glaube, dass du recht hast mit deiner einschätzung: wir werden demnächst tourenratgeber, alpenx-strecken etc. für ebiker auf dem markt finden. gut finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Karwendelrunde wär´s jetzt mir persönlich wurscht, da geht´s ja sowieso schon zu wie in München am Mittleren Ring. Und im Bärenbach saufen die Pedelcs dann ab... Sind die eigentlich so richtig wasserfest?


----------



## franzam (5. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Und im Bärenbach saufen die Pedelcs dann ab... Sind die eigentlich so richtig wasserfest?



Warum nicht, wenn der Akku und die Elektronik gut gedichtet ist. Die Motoren von elektrischen Fensterhebern funktionieren meist auch noch, wenn das Auto schon länger unter Wasser steht 
Aber abgesehen davon schätze ich, dass die E-Bikes zu wesentlich mehr Betrieb in den Alpen führen. Leider!


----------



## Anselm_X (7. Oktober 2010)

Betrifft eBikes in den Bergen:
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier angesichts einer quasi noch nicht existenten Neuerung sofort "aua" schreien.
Wartet doch erst einmal ab, ob sich die Dinger in den Bergen auch nur annähernd durchsetzen. Reflexhaft in konservativen Protektionismus zu verfallen, hilft leider überhaupt nichts. Niemand wird gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen und technische Neuerungen aufhalten (unabhängig davon, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist).
Denkt nur mal an die Reaktion der Bergwanderer/des Alpenvereins, als vor 20 Jahren die ersten Bergradler auf der Bildfläche erschienen...

Sorry für of topic,
Anselm

P. S.: Ich bin KEIN Befürworter von eBikes. Aber mich regen die ebenso engstirnigen wie selbsternannten Trail-Sheriffs auf. Sofort wird von "Luschis, die eh nicht fahren können" gesprochen.
Also: Ein bischen mehr Selbstreflektion und Toleranz würde nicht schaden...


----------



## Thalor (7. Oktober 2010)

Mich 'plagt' in Sachen e-Bikes nur die Sorge, dass die Spannungen zwischen Wanderern und Bikern dadurch zunehmen könnten. Sonst darf von mir aus jeder e-Freireiten solang er dabei umsichtig mit Natur und Wegen umgeht.
Vllt. sind wir alle selber mal froh über ein e-Bike, wenn uns die alternden Gelenke und Muskeln nimmer so recht auf den Berg hieven wollen?


----------



## transalbi (7. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sollte das Thema E-Bike diesen Thread verlassen, da es ein eigenständiges Thema ist.

Albi


----------



## stuehlie (15. Oktober 2010)

Genau, lasst Ihn ruhen in Frieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
wie sieht es dieses Jahr (2011) aus?
Kann man nun über das Grundstück fahren oder fliegen noch die Mistgabeln?
Wie sieht es mit dem Schnee aus?
Ist schon jemand auf die Grenzkammstraße hochgefahren?

CU Kurt


----------



## Braunbaer (19. Mai 2011)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es dieses Jahr (2011) aus?


Lies doch einfach mal den Thread weiter oben...


----------



## pommespeter (19. Mai 2011)

da wir letztes jahr einer der letzten waren und direkt am jetzt herrschenden bauernsohn vorbeigeradelt sind, sollte die sache erledigt sein. jetzt liegt es natürlich an uns, ihm keinen grund mehr für Ärger zu geben.

zum schnee:
ich würde momentan nicht mal dran denken, hochzuradeln.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es schneetechnisch dort noch sehr schlimm ist.
www.bergfex.it/rosskopf-wipptal-sterzing/webcams/c699/


----------



## pommespeter (19. Mai 2011)

mein halt, weil heiko von der dominikushütte am montag 25 cm neuschnee gemeldet hat, und die liegt doch deutlich niedriger.
so, aber jetzt arbeiten wir wieder weiter, ist schließlich unter der woche vormittags!


----------



## uncletoby (19. Mai 2011)

Macht euch bezüglich der Schneelage keine Sorgen. Der Schnee vom vergangenen Wochenende ist schon wieder weg. Hier sind 2 LIVE CAMS aus dem Wipptal oder hier!


----------



## dede (19. Mai 2011)

also ich bin gestern drüber geflogen, da sah's ab etwa 2.000m (also nochmal deutlich höher!) ziemlich weiß aus (oder waren das die Wolken???).....


----------



## mqaglus1 (27. Juni 2011)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es dieses Jahr (2011) aus?
> Kann man nun über das Grundstück fahren oder fliegen noch die Mistgabeln?
> Wie sieht es mit dem Schnee aus?
> ...



Hallo,
Schnee wird ja kein Problem sein, und Mistgabeln fliegen ja anscheinend auch nicht mehr.

Muß man den "Bösen-Bauer-Grund" aber  immer noch umfahren, wie sieht es *aktuell* aus? 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## dede (27. Juni 2011)

Nein, die Standardvariante über die Sattelbergalm (www.sattelberg.at) geht wieder, des Bauerns Sohn ist da wesentlich entspannter! Schneemäßig sieht's auch gut aus, bin gestern dran vorbei gefahren, da war kein Flecken mehr zu erblicken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Nein, die Standardvariante über die Sattelbergalm (www.sattelberg.at) geht wieder, des Bauerns Sohn ist da wesentlich entspannter!



Leider haben sich die Dinge zum Schlechten entwickelt. 
Der Sohn hat nicht nur den Hof, sonder auch die Gene geerbt und lässt wohl seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder keine Biker mehr durch. Eine Gruppe, die uns abgewiesen entgegen kam, hat berichtet, dass sie 1 Std. diskutiert haben, er wurde fast handgreiflich. Also alle, die derzeit zum Sattelberg wollen, müssen wieder den Jubiläumssteig hochschieben oder die Albi-Variante nehmen.


----------



## stuntzi (20. August 2012)

Also ich bin vor ca. vier Wochen beim Bösenbauernsohn durch und hatte keine Probleme. Hab allerdings auch niemand getroffen. Wenn man ganz rechts fährt und sich ein paar Meter etwas duckt, sieht er einen von Haus aus nicht. Das ist natürlich keine Garantie .

Die blöden Schilder die da rumstehen, empfinde ich eher noch als Aufforderung. Sinngemäß heissts da glaub ich sowas in der Art wie "dieser Weg ist für Mountainbikes ungeeignet und zu steil und zu schmal zum fahren". Was soll die üble Lügerei? Ist er zu feige um die Wahrheit zu sagen? Ich bin für Konfrontation... wir sollten mal einen Hundertertrupp an einem schönen Wochenende organisieren .


----------



## transalbi (20. August 2012)

Da kann ich Stuntzi nur Recht geben, zumal der Weg eine ganz normale Forststraße darstellt wie es sie zu Tausenden km in den Alpen und sonst wo gibt. Man fährt auch nicht durch seinen Hof durch.
Termin?

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. August 2012)

Auch wenn es LeKackDeLüx ist: Das bösen Bauern Sohnes Rechte sollte man respektieren.


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

dann ahbe ich ja letztes jahr einen perfekten zeitpunkt erwischt, um durchzufahren  



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es LeKackDeLüx ist: Das bösen Bauern Sohnes Rechte sollte man respektieren.



wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war der böse bauer nie wirklich im recht und hat die durchfahrt eigentlich illegal verweigert.


----------



## stuntzi (20. August 2012)

Und wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dürfte er zwar wahrscheinlich das Radfahren auf seinem Grund verbieten, aber nicht das mitführen von Rädern (dh schieben kann man nicht verbieten). Wie weit geht eigentlich sein Grundeigentum... bis ganz zum Grenzkamm rauf? Aber ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung, ist in Österreich wahrscheinlich auch alles Ländersache.

Macht ja auch irgendwie nix, so toll ist der Grenzkamm auch nicht und der Trail nach Gossensass runter hat auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen. Im Juli war das Wegerl ziemlich voll mit umgefallenenen Bäumen, die scheinbar auch nicht mehr weggeräumt werden. Zumindest haben sich schon deutliche "Umfahrungs/Umtragungsspuren" gebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (20. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig informiert bin, war der böse bauer nie wirklich im recht und hat die durchfahrt eigentlich illegal verweigert.


Ähm. Ich glaube nicht. So viel ich weiß, ist in Italien der Punkt Radfahren auf Wegen nicht geregelt und da es keine Regelung gibt, hat man es bisher dürfen. Keine Regelung heisst aber auch, dass es jeder Eigentümer für sich selber regeln kann.
In Österreich steht dies im Forstgesetz und ist, so wie ich das interpretiere, kein Landesgesetz, sondern ein Bundesgesetz: http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFassung.wxe?Abfrage=Bundesnormen&Gesetzesnummer=10010371 - Benützung des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken - Arten der Benützung.

Oberhalb der Waldgrenze, gibts meines Wissens nach überhaupt keine Regelung, wie welcher Weg bei uns benutzt werden darf. Dies ist aber eher eine Vermutung, die darauf beruht, dass vor ein paar Jahren die Osttiroler ein paar Berge an Firmen verkaufen wollten und dies für großen Wirbel sorgte und in diesem Zusammanhang irgend ein Oberschlauer gemeint hat, dass die Wegbenutzung im Wald eben über das Forstgesetz geregelt ist, aber alles was darüber ist, ist eigentlich auch nicht geregelt.


----------



## fatz (20. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Wie weit geht eigentlich sein Grundeigentum... bis ganz zum Grenzkamm rauf? Aber ich hab eigentlich keine Ahnung, ist in Österreich wahrscheinlich auch alles Ländersache.


das ist bereits italien.....


----------



## stuntzi (20. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist bereits italien.....



Oops... und ich dachte bisher immer, die Österreicher wären die Bösen . So kann man sich irren...


----------



## Trekiger (20. August 2012)

nein stuntzi ... die österreicher sind die dummen  *wegduckt*


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. August 2012)

Trekiger schrieb:


> nein stuntzi ... die österreicher sind die dummen  *wegduckt*


Wenn's ein Deutscher sagt, kann das der Öse verstehen und hat Mitleid mit dem armen geschundenen Volk.


----------



## stuntzi (20. August 2012)

Ist der Bauerssohn selber eigentlich Österreicher oder Italiener?


----------



## isartrails (20. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ich bin für Konfrontation...


Ich bin eher für Klärung!
Offizielle Anfrage an die Gemeindeverwaltung und an die Tourismusorganisation des betreffenden Gebietes, welche Rechte und Pflichten der Grundeigentümer eigentlich hat und inwieweit Passieren des Grunds mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage vereinbar ist oder auch nicht.
Je nach Sachverhalt könnte man die o.g. Institutionen auffordern, Strafanzeige zu stellen, schließlich ist es in deren Interesse, dass geldbringende Touristen unverprügelt bis in die Unterkünfte und Gasthäuser von Sterzing gelangen.

Eine virtuelle Diskussion in diesem Forum bringt nicht viel.
Man muss die Behörden direkt angehen.


----------



## mumelter (20. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> unverprügelt



Das Wort ist wirklich zum schreien


----------



## bobo2606 (20. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für Klärung!
> Offizielle Anfrage an die Gemeindeverwaltung und an die Tourismusorganisation des betreffenden Gebietes, welche Rechte und Pflichten der Grundeigentümer eigentlich hat und inwieweit Passieren des Grunds mit der bestehenden Gesetzeslage vereinbar ist oder auch nicht.
> Je nach Sachverhalt könnte man die o.g. Institutionen auffordern, Strafanzeige zu stellen, schließlich ist es in deren Interesse, dass geldbringende Touristen unverprügelt bis in die Unterkünfte und Gasthäuser von Sterzing gelangen.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so. 

Ich kenne hier ein Beispiel aus dem Tiroler Unterland an der Grenze zum gelobten Land (sorry für den kleinen Seitenhieb). 
Hier hat auch eine Bauer bei einem Rechtsstreit mit einem Biker (den er offensichtlich per Gewalt von seinem Grund und Boden verjagt hat) Recht bekommen.
Daraufhin hat sich die Tourismusbehörde eingemischt und siehe da die allgemein bekannte Tour wurde eine offizielle Bikeroute.
Ob und wie der der Agrarökonom dazu gebracht wurde, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Aber vielleicht brauchte er ja Unterstützung bei einem seiner "Projekte", die ihm die Gemeinde dann vielleicht gewähren konnte. Wir Amigos kennen uns doch aus, oder....?

Servus,
bobo


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. August 2012)

Ich glaube, der Fall am Brenner ist ein bisserl kniffliger. Immerhin tritt der Junior in Papas Fußstapfen. ... und nicht jeder ist abschmierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ist der Bauerssohn selber eigentlich Österreicher oder Italiener?


soweit mir bekannt suedtiroler und damit rechtlich italiener


----------



## Barny_R (21. August 2012)

Wir waren am 17.08. auf der Sattelbergalm. Der Wirt sagte uns, das der Sohn des Bauern seit 2 Wochen auf der Alm Urlaub mache und wieder etwas "blöd tut". Wenn er nicht auf der Alm ist, sei es kein Problem.


----------



## isartrails (21. August 2012)

Barny_R schrieb:


> Der Wirt sagte uns, das der Sohn des Bauern seit 2 Wochen auf der Alm Urlaub mache und wieder etwas "blöd tut". Wenn er nicht auf der Alm ist, sei es kein Problem.


Gefällt mir als Lösung des Problems nicht wirklich, dass der Grundpächter auch mal arbeiten geht... 
Ausserdem tut es nichts zur Sache, was der Wirt der Sattelbergalm sagt.
Du weißt nie, ob sich da zwei nicht riechen können, oder sonst was im Verborgenen steckt, so dass sie übereinander übel nachreden.


----------



## fatz (21. August 2012)

na der wirt von der sattelbergalm hat zwar ein interesse daran, dass seine gaeste da ungehindert 
durchkoennen, aber dafuer schien er mir vor 2 jahren relativ relaxt, was die ganze sache anging.
und es ist auch ok, wenn er infos zu einem wie auch immer gearteten "workaround" um das problem
gibt, auch wenn das das ganze nicht loest.


----------



## lorenzp (21. August 2012)

Nachdem das Problem wieder aufgetaucht habe ich mal mit dem Katasteramt verbunden (Digitalisierung sei dank) und mir die Besitzverhältnisse angeschaut. Dabei ist interessantes herausgekommen. 
Die Strasse bis ganz hinauf zum Sattelberg (Parzelle Nr. 900 Gem. Brenner) gehört der Aut. Provinz Bozen und auf welcher Grundlage er dem Durchgang verwehren will ist mir schleierhaft.
Aber es kommt noch besser. Der größte Teil des Weges inklusive der Wiesen kurz nach der Grenze bis zur ersten Kreuzung (Parzelle Nr. 891/2 Gem. Brenner) ist ebenfalls im Besitz der Provinz Bozen. Nur ein 37 m breiter Streifen zwischen Grenze und dem Grundstück der Provinz gehört wirklich dem Bauer.
Da scheint dem Bauer wohl nicht ganz bewusst zu sein wie die wirklichen Besitzverhältnisse liegen, aber das kommt schon öfters vor.

Jedenfalls bevor der nochmals das Maul aufreißt, soll er vorher in das Katasteramt von Sterzing gehen und sich über seine Besitzverhältisse aufklären lassen


----------



## Hofbiker (21. August 2012)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Nachdem das Problem wieder aufgetaucht habe ich mal mit dem Katasteramt verbunden (Digitalisierung sei dank) und mir die Besitzverhältnisse angeschaut. Dabei ist interessantes herausgekommen.
> Die Strasse bis ganz hinauf zum Sattelberg (Parzelle Nr. 900 Gem. Brenner) gehört der Aut. Provinz Bozen und auf welcher Grundlage er dem Durchgang verwehren will ist mir schleierhaft.
> Aber es kommt noch besser. Der größte Teil des Weges inklusive der Wiesen kurz nach der Grenze bis zur ersten Kreuzung (Parzelle Nr. 891/2 Gem. Brenner) ist ebenfalls im Besitz der Provinz Bozen. Nur ein 37 m breiter Streifen zwischen Grenze und dem Grundstück der Provinz gehört wirklich dem Bauer.
> Da scheint dem Bauer wohl nicht ganz bewusst zu sein wie die wirklichen Besitzverhältnisse liegen, aber das kommt schon öfters vor.
> ...



Super, echt Super von dir. Du hast dich gleich 100% der Sache angenommen und erläutert. Somit muß die Behörde dem Bauer genau erklären was Sache ist!


----------



## stuntzi (21. August 2012)

Klingt gut


----------



## univega2001 (21. August 2012)

vielleicht ist der Bauer ja Pächter der Grundstücke? Also nicht zu früh freuen! Ist nicht der ganze Konflikt dadurch entstanden, daß die Transalb-Challenge ungefragt durch sein(??) Grundstück gegangen ist?


Gruß
Horst


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ist der Bauerssohn selber eigentlich Österreicher oder Italiener?


Im Herzen wird er Tiroler sein. Somit weder Italiener noch Öse.
Pass wird er wohl einen italienischen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (21. August 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der selbsternannte Transalp-Guru und Transalp-Challenge-Papst Herr Stanciu sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst ist.
Aber egal, was lorenzp dankenswerterweise recherchiert hat, sollte ausreichen, um im Zweifel den Spieß (vielleicht sogar im Wortsinne) umzudrehen.
Meine nächste Transalp geht definitiv genau dort lang.

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. August 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Super, echt Super von dir. Du hast dich gleich 100% der Sache angenommen und erläutert. Somit muß die Behörde dem Bauer genau erklären was Sache ist!


37 Meter sind 37 Meter.


----------



## oldman (22. August 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 37 Meter sind 37 Meter.



korrekt, so isses.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. August 2012)

wir sind mitte juli dort lang, das letzte davor mal war ich 2004 oder 2005 dort.

die neue schotterpiste kannte ich demnach noch nicht, dachte also, gut, gehst also den bekannten weg, kurz den hang runter und über den offiziellen grenzübergang mit schild, über den ich auch damals drüber bin, dann kurz über die wiese und alles wird passen. naja, nach schieben über die wiese kam man dann direkt wieder auf die neue schotterpiste ...

also haben wir dann kurz weitergeschoben und sind dann den steilen weg rauf zum grenzkamm gefahren (die letzten 50 hm schieben ...). es stand zwar ein auto an dem haus, aber es war keiner zu sehen.

ach ja, wir sind dann weiter noch zum portjoch über einen schönen trail am hang, fand ich sehr lohnend und auch der 32er runter ist durchaus interessant, aber nur für versierte biker, die auch auf dem stellenweise losen geröll sicher fahren können und im ernstfall nicht scheuen mal ein paar meter zu schieben.


----------



## stuntzi (22. August 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> 37 Meter sind 37 Meter.



37 Meter tragen sind allemal besser wie die ganze Strecke rauf zum Kamm. Müsste man nur noch klären, ob der Bauernsohn die restlichen Parzellen nicht vielleicht wirklich gepachtet hat, bevor man ihm auf vermeintlich öffentlichem Grund den Hintern versohlt, wenn er mit der Mistgabel droht .


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2012)

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe.
Zumindest in Deutschland, so ist mir bekannt, sind Auskünfte aus dem Kataster über Grundbesitzverhältnisse an unbeteiligte Dritte nicht möglich. 
Die Daten sind zurecht geschützt.
Es wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn sich jeder über die Grundbesitzverhältnisse eines Jeden ungehindert informieren könnte.
Daraus folgere ich, dass gegenüber dem Grundeigentümer oder in diesem Fall Pächter, nur die Kommune selbst aktiv werden kann, weil die die einzige Instanz ist, welche das Kataster einsehen darf. (Außer dem Grundbesitzer selbst)

Klar weiß in Sterzing und Umgebung wahrscheinlich jeder Bauer, wem welche Parzelle gehört oder an wen sie verpachtet ist.
Aber Druck auf besagte Person kann nur von der lokalen Behörde ausgehen.
Auf die wiederum müssen betroffene Biker und Wanderer über den Tourismusverein Druck ausüben. 
Eventuell gehört mal die Presse dazugeschaltet, damit der Druck, etwas zu tun, erhöht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (22. August 2012)

univega2001 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist der Bauer ja Pächter der Grundstücke? Also nicht zu früh freuen! Ist nicht der ganze Konflikt dadurch entstanden, daß die Transalb-Challenge ungefragt durch sein(??) Grundstück gegangen ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


Wäre eine logische Schlussfolgerung. Allerdings würde mich da das italienische Wegerecht interessieren. Wie ist das in Italien geregelt, wer darf welchen Weg für wen sperren?

Ansonsten: Es ist halt immer das gleiche. Warum soll der Bauer jemanden auf sein Grundstück lassen wenn er nichts dafür bekommt?
Wir müssen nur vor der eigenen Haustüre schauen. Ob "Liftkrieg am Wendelstein" oder "Olympia in Garmisch", viele tolle Projekte scheitern einfach daran das irgendwelche Bauern sich nicht fürstlich genug entlohnt sehen oder einfach auf persönlichen Eitelkeiten rumreiten.



bobo2606 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Ich kenne hier ein Beispiel aus dem Tiroler Unterland an der Grenze zum gelobten Land (sorry für den kleinen Seitenhieb).
> Hier hat auch eine Bauer bei einem Rechtsstreit mit einem Biker (den er offensichtlich per Gewalt von seinem Grund und Boden verjagt hat) Recht bekommen.
> ...


Gewaltsam sich mit irgend wem anzulegen ist immer dumm...vor allem würde ich um Locals mit Mistgabeln nen sehr großen Bogen machen. Wenn du so einem eine einschenkst schaut es vor Gericht nie gut aus, da du der böse, fremde Mountainbiker bist...



transalbi schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der selbsternannte Transalp-Guru und Transalp-Challenge-Papst Herr Stanciu sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst ist.


Dessen letztes Interview in der Bike fand ich auch völlig daneben...



isartrails schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe.
> Zumindest in Deutschland, so ist mir bekannt, sind Auskünfte aus dem Kataster über Grundbesitzverhältnisse an unbeteiligte Dritte nicht möglich.
> Die Daten sind zurecht geschützt.


Wie soll ich dich korrigieren? Deinen Post kann ich ja nicht editieren 



isartrails schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn sich jeder über die Grundbesitzverhältnisse eines Jeden ungehindert informieren könnte.
> Daraus folgere ich, dass gegenüber dem Grundeigentümer oder in diesem Fall Pächter, nur die Kommune selbst aktiv werden kann, weil die die einzige Instanz ist, welche das Kataster einsehen darf. (Außer dem Grundbesitzer selbst)


Wir haben in Deutschland ein sehr undurchsichtiges System bei der Einsichtnahme ins Grundbuch. Eigentlich soll es aus den von dir genannten Gründen geschützt sein, aber in der Realität schaut es ganz anders aus.
Bei dem hier genannten Fall denke ich das man mit einem halbwegs seriösem Anschreiben an das Grundbuchamt eine Auskunft bekommt. Ist ja doch eine halbwegs berechtigte Anfrage wenn man wissen will, ob der Bursche der einem die Durchfahrt durch ein Grundstück verbieten möchte auch wirklich Eigentümer des Grundstücks ist.
Das das Grundbuch als öffentliches Register überhaupt geschützt ist ist eine spezielle Marotte. Das kann durchaus eine deutsche Marotte sein, in anderen Ländern nimmt man es nicht so ernst mit dem Verstecken des eigenen Besitzes.



isartrails schrieb:


> Klar weiß in Sterzing und Umgebung wahrscheinlich jeder Bauer, wem welche Parzelle gehört oder an wen sie verpachtet ist.
> Aber Druck auf besagte Person kann nur von der lokalen Behörde ausgehen.
> Auf die wiederum müssen betroffene Biker und Wanderer über den Tourismusverein Druck ausüben.
> Eventuell gehört mal die Presse dazugeschaltet, damit der Druck, etwas zu tun, erhöht wird.


Das wäre ne Möglichkeit. Aber da wird hoffentlich der Wirt der Sattelbergalm schon dahinter sein.


----------



## bobo2606 (22. August 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Gewaltsam sich mit irgend wem anzulegen ist immer dumm...vor allem würde ich um Locals mit Mistgabeln nen sehr großen Bogen machen. Wenn du so einem eine einschenkst schaut es vor Gericht nie gut aus, da du der böse, fremde Mountainbiker bist...
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Aber hier hat nach einer Diskussion der Landwirt den Biker "verdroschen". Die Verhandlung kam zu stande auf Anzeige des (bayerischen) Bikers. Bei dieser Verhandlung hat der Landwirt recht bekommen. O-Ton des Richters "Tirol den Tirolern". 

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> 37 Meter tragen sind allemal besser wie die ganze Strecke rauf zum Kamm.



Falsch: Momentan lässt er überhaupt niemanden mit Radl durch, egal, ob derjenige fährt, schiebt oder trägt. Er hat einfach seine Tage


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich Blödsinn schreibe.
> Zumindest in Deutschland, so ist mir bekannt, sind Auskünfte aus dem Kataster über Grundbesitzverhältnisse an unbeteiligte Dritte nicht möglich.
> Die Daten sind zurecht geschützt.
> Es wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn sich jeder über die Grundbesitzverhältnisse eines Jeden ungehindert informieren könnte.
> ...



In Österreich kann ich am Bezirksgericht für ein paar müde Euros einen Grundbuchauszug ausdrucken lassen. Hat mich auch schon gestört.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. August 2012)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> O-Ton des Richters "Tirol den Tirolern".


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn es um Körperverletzung geht. Müsste man wissen, worum es wirklicb ging. Österreich ist eigentlich schon ein Rechtsstaat.


----------



## lorenzp (22. August 2012)

In Italien ist das Kataster ein öffentliches Register und für ein paar euros an Gebühren kann sich jeder einen Auszug holen.


----------



## bobo2606 (22. August 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn es um Körperverletzung geht. Müsste man wissen, worum es wirklicb ging. Österreich ist eigentlich schon ein Rechtsstaat.


 
Ich muß natürlich dazu sagen, dass der O-Ton des Richters nicht die Urteilsbegründung war. Und da beim Prozess soviel ich weiß Aussage gegen Aussage stand, wurde der Landwirt freigesprochen.
Es wurde somit natürlich nicht "fir an Boafakn" Recht gebeugt. 

Nigs fia unguad!!

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Deleted 87379 (22. August 2012)

I glaab i nimm ma morgn Urlaub und fahr über dem Bauern sein Grund. I wui wissen was mir blüht. 
I hob heia Glück ghob und bin ned bläd o gred worn.

Aba one eich war i heia a drüba gfahr. Dankscheen nomoi.


----------



## isartrails (23. August 2012)

lorenzp schrieb:


> In Italien ist das Kataster ein öffentliches Register und für ein paar euros an Gebühren kann sich jeder einen Auszug holen.


Okay, danke.
Dann kannst du uns sicher auch sagen, zu welcher Commune besagte Grundstücke gehören, damit man mal weiß, wen man in der Sache ansprechen kann.


----------



## lorenzp (23. August 2012)

Zuständig ist da die Gemeinde Brenner.
Denke die Förster sind da die besten Ansprechspartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

ist ja rege weitergegangen hier. die gemeinde brenner war soweit ich weiß, schon zu zeiten des bösen bauern involviert. ergebnislos. laut wirt sattelbergalm damals trotz einer rechtslage, die eigentlich zumindest das schieben erlauben müsste. dennoch wollte die gemeinde wohl keinen prozeß anstrengen - so viel war ihr die sache dann doch nicht wert. wie gesagt: infos aus zweiter hand. 


ansonsten würde ich es immer drauf ankommen lassen. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mt dem sohn so wenig reden kann wie mit dem alten. vielleicht möchte er ja einfach nur gefragt werden und gut ist ...


----------



## Sickculture (4. September 2012)

mal eine dumme Frage: Brenner Grenzkamm Runde im Uhrzeiger- oder gegen Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Ich werde in 3 Wochen dort sein und im Moment favorisiere ich diese Runde:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...rreich/wipptal/brenner-grenzkamm.440763.2.htm


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. September 2012)

Ja, so würd ich das machen!
Allerdings glaube ich, dass die Tour keine 1800 hm hat. Bin sie andersherum gefahren, da hat mein Ciclo 1200 gesagt. Okay, der ist auch bißl geizig....
Würde jedoch die Tragepassage zum Portjoch als deftig bezeichnen, weil echt sacksteil und man muss wirklich tragen. Jubiläumssteig zum Sattelberg ist eigentlich nicht tragisch, weil man alles gemütlich schieben kann. Aber in der angegebenen Richtung macht der sicherlich super Spaß und ist auch nicht sonderlich schwierig. Würde es das nächste Mal auch soherum machen, nachdem man ja eh weder hier noch dort bergauf fahren kann. Ach ja, und mit Einkehr am Obernberger See ist nix, der Gasthof steht leer. Also ausreichend Getränke und Futter mitnehmen!
Allerdings fällt mir nun doch ein Haken ein: Diesen supergeilen Trail zwischen Portjoch und Sandjoch hast halt dann leider leicht bergauf anstatt bergab. Naja, fährst halt die Tour dann am nächsten Tag nochmal andersrum.


----------



## lorenzp (5. September 2012)

Ich würde die Runde auch so machen, wie im Link beschrieben ist, da beim Portjoch in jeden Fall zu schieben ist, egal in welche Richtung. Die Hm stimmen da, wie schon die Pfadfinderin bemerkt hat, nicht zusammen. 
Eventuell könntest du auch in Brennerbad starten, hoch zu Grenzkammstraße, dann die Runde so machen wie beschrieben und am Ende kurz vor dem Sandjoch den genaialen 1 Trail nach Gossensass nehmen. Dann sinds aber garantiert bei die 2000 hm.

grüße


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2012)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Eventuell könntest du auch in Brennerbad starten, hoch zu Grenzkammstraße, dann die Runde so machen wie beschrieben und am Ende kurz vor dem Sandjoch den genaialen 1 Trail nach Gossensass nehmen. Dann sinds aber garantiert bei die 2000 hm.
> 
> grüße



Da Du den 1er Trail erwähnst, ist den in letzter Zeit jemand gefahren? Anfang des Sommers habe ich hier gelesen, dass er wegen umgefallener Bäume etc... derzeit kein Spass sei, deshalb würde mich eine aktuelle Einschätzung interessieren.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. September 2012)

Ich denke das die Bäume schon längst aus dem Weg geräumt worden sind.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Da Du den 1er Trail erwähnst, ist den in letzter Zeit jemand gefahren? Anfang des Sommers habe ich hier gelesen, dass er wegen umgefallener Bäume etc... derzeit kein Spass sei, deshalb würde mich eine aktuelle Einschätzung interessieren.
> 
> Grüße
> P.



Das ist leider immer noch so, hab ich auch bei den Streckenmeldungen schon gepostet.

Aber mal von mir ne Frage: Ich würde gern in Brennerbad starten, hoch zum Grenzkamm und über den Jubiläumssteig (also die Umfahrung vom bösen Bauern) wieder runter zur Sattelbergalm. Aber wie komme ich dann wieder zum Brenner, wenn ich nicht die Bundesstraße fahren will, gibt´s da ne Umfahrung? Auf der Karte kann ich nix sinniges finden


----------



## transalbi (5. September 2012)

Da gibt es parallel zur Bundesstraße einen durchgehenden Radweg (seit ca. 2 Jahren)

Albi


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer noch so, hab ich auch bei den Streckenmeldungen schon gepostet.
> (


 Hi Pfadfinderin, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe Deinen Post bei den Streckenmeldungen gefunden, dann lasse ich den 1er wohl aus.

Grüße
P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Da gibt es parallel zur Bundesstraße einen durchgehenden Radweg (seit ca. 2 Jahren)
> 
> Albi



Und der existiert auch auf der österreichischen Seite? Von der Straße aus hab ich den nämlich nicht gesehen. Das wär ja super!


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und der existiert auch auf der österreichischen Seite? Von der Straße aus hab ich den nämlich nicht gesehen. Das wär ja super!



Ich meine, dass der Radweg am Brenner/Grenze aufhört. Jedenfalls bin ich letztes Jahr runter nach Gries auf der Bundesstraße gefahren.
P.


----------



## transalbi (5. September 2012)

Nein, da gibt es derzeit nur Planungen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2012)

Schade aber auch...


----------



## peter muc (5. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Hi Pfadfinderin, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe Deinen Post bei den Streckenmeldungen gefunden, dann lasse ich den 1er wohl aus.
> 
> Grüße
> P.



 den geilen 1-er auslassen wegen 5 x absteigen und das Bike über den Baumstamm heben ??? hmmm ... 
wir sind da vor 2 Wochen runter und es hat sich trotz der Baumstämme seeeehr gelohnt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. September 2012)

Na ich weiß nicht, mich hat´s schon ziemlich genervt. Ich hätt jetzt eher gesagt, dass man 10x absteigt, wobei man einmal richtig drüberkraxeln muss. Okay, auf Alpencross, bevor man den Forstweg runterfährt....aber als Tagestour???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, mich hat´s schon ziemlich genervt. Ich hätt jetzt eher gesagt, dass man 10x absteigt, wobei man einmal richtig drüberkraxeln muss. Okay, auf Alpencross, bevor man den Forstweg runterfährt....aber als Tagestour???



Bäume zum drüberklettern habe ich hier im Taunus derzeit genug. Kann am Brenner wohl nur eine lange Tagestour machen (Familienurlaub), da überlege ich schon, ob ich über den Obernberger See fahre oder über den 1er Trail. Und ich denke, dass es dann die Runde um den See wird.

Grüße
P.


----------



## trautbrg (6. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist leider immer noch so, hab ich auch bei den Streckenmeldungen schon gepostet.
> 
> Aber mal von mir ne Frage: Ich würde gern in Brennerbad starten, hoch zum Grenzkamm und über den Jubiläumssteig (also die Umfahrung vom bösen Bauern) wieder runter zur Sattelbergalm. Aber wie komme ich dann wieder zum Brenner, wenn ich nicht die Bundesstraße fahren will, gibt´s da ne Umfahrung? Auf der Karte kann ich nix sinniges finden



Es gibt auch nen Trail der vom Sattelberg zum Brenner runtergeht.
Ist bisweilen aber etwas interessant (ausgesetzt, Enge Kehren mit Stufen, ...). 
Genauer gesagt fährt man vom Sattelberg erst etwas Richtung
Böser Bauer und dann hält man sich links bergab.

Siehe Screenshot der OpenMTBMap im Anhang.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Sickculture (6. September 2012)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Anfangs war ich mir sicher, die Runde des "Mountainbike Magazins" zu fahren. Nun bin ich doch schon neugierig auf den 1er. Vielleicht doch beide Touren verbinden? Ich habe mal die MB Tour mit dem 1er verbunden und den Startpunkt versetzt. Nur muß ich den den Trail vom Portjoch zum Sandjoch bergauftreten.

Ist die Runde vom Sandjoch Richtung Sattelberg bzw. Obernberger See interssant? Oder wäre vom Portjoch in Richtung Obernberger See ein besserer Trail vorhanden? Soll halt nicht ins extreme ausarten.


----------



## Sickculture (6. September 2012)

ist das die 1er Abfahrt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDc7iFinGI&feature=related"]moovme Brenner Bike 09 Day1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## emvau (6. September 2012)

Das ist vom Portjoch Richtung Süden.. Ein verfallener Karrenweg, der stellenweise so ausgesetzt ist, dass er nur sicheren und schwindelfreien Bikern Spaß macht. Schieben geht zwar, aber  Schwindelfreiheit ist imo , wie gesagt, wirklich Voraussetzung. Die Querung zwischen Sand und Portjoch ist aber für jeden sehr empfehlenswert (erster Teil des Videos) . 

Der 1er ist ein geiles, aber harmloses Flow-Brett.


----------



## Sickculture (7. September 2012)

Dank dir... dann muß ich vielleicht doch die andere Richtung fahren und zum Sattelberg pber Jubiläumssteig wieder hoch um zum Schluß den 1er mitzunehmen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (7. September 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Anfangs war ich mir sicher, die Runde des "Mountainbike Magazins" zu fahren. Nun bin ich doch schon neugierig auf den 1er. Vielleicht doch beide Touren verbinden? Ich habe mal die MB Tour mit dem 1er verbunden und den Startpunkt versetzt. Nur muß ich den den Trail vom Portjoch zum Sandjoch bergauftreten.
> 
> Ist die Runde vom Sandjoch Richtung Sattelberg bzw. Obernberger See interssant? Oder wäre vom Portjoch in Richtung Obernberger See ein besserer Trail vorhanden? Soll halt nicht ins extreme ausarten.



Wenn Du die Runde so fährst würde ich von der Sattelbergalm nicht ganz runter nach Gries fahren, sondern quer rüber Richtung Vianders.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Sickculture (7. September 2012)

Also ich denke, ich fahre nun im Uhrzeiger. Outdooractive kommt auf ca. 2100hm - d.h. ich muß 2x auf das Sandjoch, habe aber dann beide Trails integriert.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. September 2012)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Es gibt auch nen Trail der vom Sattelberg zum Brenner runtergeht.
> Ist bisweilen aber etwas interessant (ausgesetzt, Enge Kehren mit Stufen, ...).
> Genauer gesagt fährt man vom Sattelberg erst etwas Richtung
> Böser Bauer und dann hält man sich links bergab.
> ...



Danke dir! Das hatte ich auf der Karte auch schon gesehen und bei dem Abzweig stehen riesige Schilder, dass der Weg nicht für MTBs geeignet ist blablabla.... Aber besser, da ein Stückl runterschieben, als die Brenner Bundesstraße rauf, oder? Das ist ja echt nur für Danger-Freaks auf österr. Seite.

Ach ja, übrigens hab ich die Bäume auf dem 1er gezählt, die man über-bzw. unterqueren muss: Man muss mind. 7x absteigen. Über einige kann man drüberfahren oder es gibt mittlerweile eine Ausweichspur. Mich nervt´s....auch wenn der Weg im unteren Teil noch ganz nett ist. Aber wie Stunzi schon gesagt hat, der Trail hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, er verkommt immer mehr zur Schotterrinne.


----------



## isartrails (13. September 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> (...) Mich nervt´s....auch wenn der Weg im unteren Teil noch ganz nett ist. Aber wie Stunzi schon gesagt hat, der Trail hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, *er verkommt immer mehr* zur Schotterrinne.


Hat zwar nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Threadthema zu tun, aber man entschuldige mir das OT: mich nervt's, solche Sätze aus dem Munde erfahrener Biker zu hören.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal ein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen, Pfadfinderin.
Wir wissen doch ganz genau, dass solche einstmals als Gehemtipp gehandelten Wanderwege zu 99 Prozent von uns Mountainbikern gefahren werden und da ist es dann schließlich wenig verwunderlich, dass sie nach einiger Zeit ausschauen wie eine Schotterrinne. 
Ok, für die Aufräumarbeiten eines Baumbruchs ist der Forst zuständig, aber die Tatsache, dass aus einem ursprünglich flowig zu fahrenden Wurzeltrail nach wenigen Jahren nur noch eine Schotterrinne übrig geblieben ist, geht zwangsläufig auf Kosten einer Bike-Schickeria, die keine angepasste Fahrtechnik beherrscht.

Solange sich in unseren Köpfen nicht die Ansicht durchsetzt, dass wir unseren Freizeitsport so ausüben sollten, dass der Weg hinterher noch genauso aussieht, wie vor unserem Erscheinen, solange die Mehrzahl der Biker einem von den Medien transportierten Lebensgefühl nacheifert, demzufolge es cool ist, mit möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit spaßmaximiert durch die Kurven zu shreddern, solange dürfen wir uns nicht in die Rolle des passiven Beurteilers begeben und sagen, der Trail sei "verkommen", denn die in dieser Sache aktiv Schuldigen sind eindeutig wir selbst.

Da ist es irgendwie kein Wunder, dass der Südtiroler Alpenverein, der ja auch sonst nicht gut auf Biker zu sprechen ist, keine Lust hat, Schäden an den Wegen zu beseitigen.
Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (13. September 2012)

Hi isartrails,

ich kenne die Strecke zwar nicht und kann deshalb auch nicht beurteilen, wie viele Biker da jedes Jahr drüberschrubben. Die meisten Alpenpfade und -pässe, die ich überquert habe, haben jedoch primär unter der Viehwirtschaft gelitten. In Italien kommen dann oft noch Motocrosser hinzu. Die Mountainbiker fallen da eher weniger ins Gewicht.

Trotzdem hast du natürlich Recht, wir wir sollten uns alle grundsätzlich um einen bodenschonenden Fahrstil bemühen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal ein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen, Pfadfinderin.
> Wir wissen doch ganz genau, dass solche einstmals als Gehemtipp gehandelten Wanderwege zu 99 Prozent von uns Mountainbikern gefahren werden und da ist es dann schließlich wenig verwunderlich, dass sie nach einiger Zeit ausschauen wie eine Schotterrinne.
> Ok, für die Aufräumarbeiten eines Baumbruchs ist der Forst zuständig, aber die Tatsache, dass aus einem ursprünglich flowig zu fahrenden Wurzeltrail nach wenigen Jahren nur noch eine Schotterrinne übrig geblieben ist, geht zwangsläufig auf Kosten einer Bike-Schickeria, die keine angepasste Fahrtechnik beherrscht.



Und deswegen darf man dann nicht drüber reden? 
Ausserdem liegt´s in diesem Fall vielleicht etwas anders, lieber Isartrails, denn ich bin den Weg in kurzer Zeit 2x gefahren und konnte eine deutliche Verschlechterung feststellen. Vermutlich ist das aus sintflutartige Regenfälle zurückzuführen, die in einigen Orten der Umgebung zu Straßenabsenkungen etc. geführt haben. Die Sandsäcke liegen immer noch an diversen Straßenrändern.

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Bike-Schickeria und mangelnder Fahrtechnik musst du mir auch noch erklären. Gibt auch genug Einheimische ohne trendiges Material, die nicht die super Techniker sind.

Das "Nerven" war auch auf die Bäume und nicht auf die Verschlechterung des Weges gemünzt. Natürlich kann man es aber auch überhaupt bleiben lassen, über Wegerosionen und Windbruch zu posten.


----------



## McNulty (13. September 2012)

> aber die Tatsache, dass aus einem ursprünglich flowig zu fahrenden Wurzeltrail nach wenigen Jahren nur noch eine Schotterrinne übrig geblieben ist, geht zwangsläufig auf Kosten einer Bike-Schickeria, die keine angepasste Fahrtechnik beherrscht.


Gut, dass hier wenigstens einer den Durchblick hat und unermüdlich die mangelnde Fahrtechnik und die Folgen anprangert - ein klares Feinbild - das macht das Leben schon einfacher. Weitere Isartrail Erkenntnisse: Die "bike-Schikeria" ist übriges auch für den Hunger in der Welt verantwortlich, hat Bambis Mutter getötet und wird NICHT mitgenommen wenn im Jahre 2033 alle GUTEN Biker von unseren außerirdischen Freunden vom Planeten Flowtrail abgeholt werden.

Gruss und Kuss McNulty


----------



## oanavodo (13. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> aber die Tatsache, dass aus einem ursprünglich flowig zu fahrenden Wurzeltrail nach wenigen Jahren nur noch eine Schotterrinne übrig geblieben ist, geht zwangsläufig auf Kosten einer Bike-Schickeria, die keine angepasste Fahrtechnik beherrscht.


Dieses Argument kann man an bestimmten Downhill-Hotspots durchaus anbringen. Da ist auch meistens eine Seilbahn in der Nähe.

Aber ansonsten sind Schäden an den Wegen vielfach durch starke Niederschläge oder durch behufte "Landschaftspfleger" entstanden.

Und über letzteres habe ich noch nie eine Klage vom Alpenverein vernommen, obwohl ich schon viele vom Fleckvieh zertrampelte Wege gesehen habe.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## isartrails (14. September 2012)

Hey McNulty, zuckt dir manchmal der Mausfinger über dem Antworten-Button so kurz vorm Absetzen eines Forumsposts oder geht das bei dir ganz ungehemmt, so quasi ohne groß Nachzudenken?


----------



## fatz (14. September 2012)

@isar:
ich glaub ich kenn da noch einen, der seine postings erst nochmal durchlesen sollte, bevor er den knopf drueckt....


will sagen: wer im glashaus sitzt, soll im keller ...


----------



## McNulty (14. September 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hey McNulty, zuckt dir manchmal der Mausfinger über dem Antworten-Button so kurz vorm Absetzen eines Forumsposts oder geht das bei dir ganz ungehemmt, so quasi ohne groß Nachzudenken?


 
Sachliche Antworten haben schon andere gegeben (Sub-Xero etc.). Ich dachte ich drücke mal mein Bedauern darüber aus, dass ein normaler Thread zum Wegzustand gekapert wird um einfache Weltbilder zu transportieren und auch noch Leute angemault werden die hier Tips zur Wegbeschaffenheit geben (Pfadfinderin) Aber passt schon - andere haben Ausländer, Deutsche, Griechen, <name_a_religion> als Feinbild - du nur die Bike-Schikeria. Da ist mir lieber, du bleibst bei deinem aktuellen Feinbild.

Aber Asche auf mein Haupt - ich war Intolerant gegenüber deinen Äußerungen - also auch irgendwie nicht in Ordnung.

Ansonsten zur Weiterbildung:
*Toleranz*, auch *Duldsamkeit*,[1] ist allgemein ein Geltenlassen und Gewährenlassen fremder Überzeugungen, Handlungsweisen und Sitten.[2] Gemeint ist damit heute häufig auch die Anerkennung einer Gleichberechtigung unterschiedlicher Individuen.[3]
Das zugrundeliegende Verb _tolerieren_ wurde im 16. Jahrhundert aus dem lateinischen _tolerare_ (erdulden) entlehnt.[4] Das Adjektiv _tolerant_ in der Bedeutung duldsam, nachsichtig, großzügig, weitherzig ist seit dem 18. Jahrhundert, der Zeit der Aufklärung, belegt.[5] Ebenso die Gegenbildung _intolerant_, als unduldsam, keine andere Meinung oder Weltanschauung gelten lassend als die eigene.[5]
Der Gegenbegriff zu Toleranz ist die *Intoleranz*, in der Bedeutung Unduldsamkeit im 18. Jahrhundert aus dem französischen _intolérance_ entlehnt.[5] Als Steigerung der Toleranz gilt die Akzeptanz, die verstehende Haltung gegenüber einer anderen Person oder ihrem Verhalten.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. September 2012)

Also, persönliche Attacken müssen nicht sein, auch andeutungsweise nicht, aber Isartrails hat schon recht, indem er die Trailbeschädigung durch mangelnde Fahrtechnik=Vollbremsungen anprangert.

Den besagten Wanderweg kenne ich nicht, habe aber auf manchen Pfaden, die ich in regelmässigen Abständen befahre (1x im Jahr), schon deutlichen Einfluss vom MTBern festestellen können. Und zwar auch da, wo kein Vieh oder Starkregen ins Spiel kommt, nämlich auf leicht abschüssigen, wurzeligen Wegen, die vor ein Paar Jahren noch fast glatt waren und wo jetzt die Wurzeln wie kleine Bergkämme aus dem Boden ragen, ich sage nur Mühlgrabenweg und Bocksgraben im Mittelgebirge oder aber die Staufenbrückeabfahrt bei Bad Reichenhall.

Die Wettereinflüsse kommen natürlich dazu, aber oft ist es so, dass der Pfaduntergrund erst durch Vollbremsungen aufgerissen wird und der ganze Weg dann beim nächsten Starkregen buchstäblich den Bach runtergeht. Schön zu sehen z.B. auf dem 34er nach Lana.

Und es stimmt natürlich, dass richtig grosse Schäden und Zerstörung eher durch den Forst (Mittelgebirge) oder Vieh (Alpen) verursacht werden, aber wir Biker sollten doch alles dafür tun, das die "Naturwege", die wir gerne befahren, auch schön fahrbar bleiben. Daher sehe ich nichts verwerfliches darin, dass das einer in einem Bike-Forum anspricht.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## madone (14. September 2012)

Blöde Frage von Newbie ... will Morgen die Tour fahren: Liegt da oben schon Schnee? Macht das jetzt noch Spaß oder spricht was dagegen?

Danke schonmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (14. September 2012)

Nein, kein Schnee aber etwas frisch


----------



## Paul_FfM (16. September 2012)

peter muc schrieb:


> den geilen 1-er auslassen wegen 5 x absteigen und das Bike über den Baumstamm heben ??? hmmm ...
> wir sind da vor 2 Wochen runter und es hat sich trotz der Baumstämme seeeehr gelohnt



Bin letzte Woche beide Strecken gefahren und fand die Runde über Obernberger See und Portjoch deutlich schöner als den 1er. Die Bäume im mittleren Abschnitt nerven schon sehr und auch den Abschnitt oberhalb der Baumgrenze fand ich jetzt nicht so toll. Da war die Strecke vom Portjoch zum Sandjoch deutlich besser (auch bei Schnee - Fotos habe ich im Selbstauslöserthread gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9883506&postcount=460)

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Sickculture (16. September 2012)

bist also entgegengesetzt dem Uhrzeigersinn gefahren? Mit Auffahrt Obernberger See zum Portjoch und weiter zum Sattelberg, oder?


----------



## Paul_FfM (16. September 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> bist also entgegengesetzt dem Uhrzeigersinn gefahren? Mit Auffahrt Obernberger See zum Portjoch und weiter zum Sattelberg, oder?



Ja, Obernberger See, dann den Weg 93b, Schieben über Wiese, Tragen zum Portjoch, dann wurde es nett. Schnee war gestern schon wieder fast weg, die nächsten Tage sollte man die Strecke gut fahren können.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Sickculture (16. September 2012)

danke... mal schauen, wie es Ende September ist  Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich über Schneefelder rolle oder trage.


----------



## madone (16. September 2012)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Nein, kein Schnee aber etwas frisch



Danke für den Hinweis. HAbs mir doch anders überlegt und bin mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. 27C in Bozen und Meran ... allerdings am Brenner hatte es nur 4C

Die Runde verschiebe ich auf nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (21. Oktober 2012)

schon jemand die grenzkammrunde so gefahren:

http://hikeandbike.de/2009/08/24/gr...-sandjoch-gossensa-brennerbad-24-august-2009/

wenn ja, lohnt es sich?


----------



## Paul_FfM (22. Oktober 2012)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> schon jemand die grenzkammrunde so gefahren:
> 
> http://hikeandbike.de/2009/08/24/gr...-sandjoch-gossensa-brennerbad-24-august-2009/
> 
> wenn ja, lohnt es sich?



Wenn ich das richtig lese ist das nur eine kürzere Variante der großen Grenzkammrunde, die weiter oben in diversen Varianten gepostet wurde. Kann man machen, ich fand allerdings den Abschnitt Portjoch-Sandjoch am attraktivsten auf der ganzen Runde, den würde ich nicht weglassen.

Grüße
P.

P.S. Dass am Sandjoch eine Rastmöglichkeit zum Flaschenauffüllen ist wäre mir neu.


----------



## weilstaugt (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
  Habe mich 2008 zu meinen ersten AX, nach Anleitung des Herrn A .Zahn (nach dem ersten AX aus seinem Buch hatte ich mir geschworen, es nach meiner Heimkehr zu verbrennen) entschlossen.
  Tegernsee â drei Zinnen war das groÃe Ziel, zu zweit gestartet ging es am zweiten Tag alleine weiter, ohne karte, ohne Kenntnisse, einig mit der aus H.ZahnÂ´s Buch  kopierten gelben Doppelseite, nein die ist kein wirklicher Roadbuck! Und âjetzt kommtÂ´sâ Der Erinnerung, an H. ZahnÂ´s Hinweis an einen Widerborstigen Bauern nach der Sattelalm!
  So ziemlich alles war damals Neuland fÃ¼r mich, das alleine Reisen, O- Plan, ok denn hab ich heute noch, in den Alpen unterwegs zu sein, nur eine wage Vorstellung vom Weg. Unverantwortlich ich weis. 
  Also an der Sattelbergalm angekommen verstand ich gar nicht warum Herr Zahn da vorbei lotst, ich fand u finde es dort so schee, das ich die Nacht blieb, es schien unter den anderen Bikern kein Thema zu geben das mehr interresiert: Der Bauer von neben an! 
  Angst geschwÃ¤ngert wiegte ich mich in den traumlosen Schlaf, am nÃ¤chsten Morgen startette 
  ich wider Erwartent allein und dachte nur noch an den wilden  Bauern, keine 10min nach der HÃ¼tte schlug mir die Schlagader fast aus dem Hals. Wege kreuzten sich  ich wusste nicht links nicht rechts, rauf oder hinunter? Irgendwann kam eine HÃ¼tte mit Auto aber niemand war da den ich nach dem rechten Weg fragen konnte.
  Also gingÂ´s intuitiv weiter, nach schÃ¶nen abfahrt stand ich plÃ¶tzlich unten an der Brennerstrasse vor Brennerbad irgendwie genau da wo ich auch sein sollte.
  Kein Bauer kein Stress alles super.
  Die Gedanken daran werde ich aber nie vergessen, auch den Hund nicht, der mich 2km vor sich her gejagt hat, das unbeschreibliche Panorama, die nie zuvor gespÃ¼rte Anstrengung und vieles mehr. 
  Ja 2008 war das und wie viele hatten vor mir schon den âBauernâ im Kopf  was wÃ¤re die Welt ohne euch Bauern, Gastwirte, Grundbesitzer, JÃ¤ger, (hab einen als Kollegen er hasst mich nur weil er weis das ich MTB fahre) Wanderer... 
  Ich brauche euch nicht zum Leben, aber wenn ihr schon mal da seitâ¦
  Es wÃ¤hre doch auch nix wenn nix wÃ¤hre oder?


----------



## Del Pedro (13. November 2012)

Wie ist denn die Auffahrt vom Brennerbad in Richtung Kreuzjoch? (dann würde es weiter zum Portjoch gehen)

Ich plane übers Schlüsseljoch und Enzianhütte runter zu kommen. Über den Sattelberg wäre es dann ein deutlicher Umweg. 
Zahlt sich dieser Umweg, incl. Schiebepassage am Jubiläumssteig aus, oder Versäume ich vom Sattelberg bis Kreuzjoch eh nichts?

Danke
Peter

Edit:
Anbei gleich noch eine Frage: Wie ist denn der Weg von der Enzianhütte über die Leitner Alm und Badalm zum Brennerbad? In der Kompass-Karte als Weg 4A und ab der Badalm als 4 eingezeichnet.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2012)

Del Pedro schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Auffahrt vom Brennerbad in Richtung Kreuzjoch? (dann würde es weiter zum Portjoch gehen)



Du meinst die Auffahrt direkt gegenüber vom Silbergasser? Das ist voll easy, typisch Militärstraße halt. Wenn´s mal 10% hat, ist´s schon steil... 
Unterwegs gibt´s aber keine Einkehrmöglichkeit, besser nochmal beim Silbergasser einkehren, dort kann man echt super essen.  Übernachtung ist allerdings nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Del Pedro (13. November 2012)

Ja, scheint der zu sein, die Auffahrt ist auch als MTB-Strecke eingezeichnet.
Aber zahlt es sich aus den Umweg über den Sattelberg zu nehmen?

Die Tagesetappe würde von der Enzianhütte über den Brenner Grenzkamm bis zum Portjoch, dort hinunter, zurück zum Brenner und über das Flatschjoch nach Kematen gehen. Wenn ich jetzt den Sattelberg auch noch dazu nehm, wirds schon ziemlich lang. Die Etappe verkürzen ist auch schwer, denn weiter gehts übers Pfunderjoch zum Eisbruggjoch. Zumindest habe ich keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zwischen Kematen und Eisbruggjochhütte gefunden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. November 2012)

Nein, ich würd´s nicht als lohnend einstufen. Das Schiebestück ist schon ätzend und vor der Sattelalm fährst eh nur im Wald ohne Aussicht. Und oben am Kamm fehlt dir halt dann das Stück Sattelberg-Kreuzjoch, was aber auch nicht anders ist, als Kreuzjoch-Sandjoch. Von da weg zum Portjoch ist aber echt super, der Stich ist sehr lohnend!
Das Flatschjoch ist auch ne ziemliche Schinderei, alles in allem schon ein vollgepackter Tag.


----------



## Paul_FfM (14. November 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nein, ich würd´s nicht als lohnend einstufen. Das Schiebestück ist schon ätzend und vor der Sattelalm fährst eh nur im Wald ohne Aussicht. Und oben am Kamm fehlt dir halt dann das Stück Sattelberg-Kreuzjoch, was aber auch nicht anders ist, als Kreuzjoch-Sandjoch. Von da weg zum Portjoch ist aber echt super, der Stich ist sehr lohnend!



+1 , vor allem was die Strecke zum Portjoch angeht. Wie willst Du denn von da zum Brenner runter?


----------



## fatz (15. November 2012)

ist das jetzt der allgemeine brennergrenzkamm und umgebung thread? ich denk hier geht's um den bauern?


----------



## Del Pedro (15. November 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ist das jetzt der allgemeine brennergrenzkamm und umgebung thread? ich denk hier geht's um den bauern?



Eigentlich suche ich eh eine andere Route als eben dort vorbei. Kenn mich jetzt aber dank der Pfadfinderin aus und verzichte auf den Sattelberg.



Paul_FfM schrieb:


> +1 , vor allem was die Strecke zum Portjoch angeht. Wie willst Du denn von da zum Brenner runter?



Über den 32er laut Kompass Karte, wurde in anderen Threads sehr empfohlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerope5 (16. November 2012)

Hey Leute schon lustig was da alles probiert wird den Berg hinauf und teilweise hinunter
zum Paul - vom Portjoch zum Brenner geht nicht - aber der Alpinisteig ins Pflerschtal ist super - teilweise etwas ausgesetzt und mit ein paar Stellen zum Schieben 
vom Sandjoch gehen die 1-er Trails runter nach Gossensass sehr flowig und locker vom Hocker 

und jetzt lassen wir es zuschneiben und nächstes Jahr freuen wir uns alle wieder auf die Trails 

servus Robert


----------



## bikeseppl (17. November 2012)

wuerope5 schrieb:


> zum Paul - vom Portjoch zum Brenner geht nicht - aber der Alpinisteig ins Pflerschtal ist super - teilweise etwas ausgesetzt und mit ein paar Stellen zum Schieben
> servus Robert



Hallo das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, denn das ist Ansichtssache.
Wir waren zu viert, 2 haben komplett geschoben für die war es ein Alptraum, 2 sind gefahren(war super) bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen. 

Servus Reiner


----------



## wuerope5 (19. November 2012)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, denn das ist Ansichtssache.
> Wir waren zu viert, 2 haben komplett geschoben für die war es ein Alptraum, 2 sind gefahren(war super) bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.
> 
> Servus Reiner




So ist das Leben - beim einen läufts - der andere schiebt


----------



## kurt1 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

was macht dieses Jahr der Bauer?
Lasst er die MTBler ziehen oder wird geschoben?

VG

Kurt


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> hola @ all,
> 
> gerade zuück von unserer transalp mit gardasee-verlängerung und es gibt neues zum "bösen bauern" am sattelberg. der weg ist wieder frei - der böse bauer ist einem herzinfakt erlegen und wir konnten den weg (ironischerweise zusammen mit uli stanciu auf einem elektro!bike) problemlos nutzen. wie es nächste saison aussieht - wer weiß aber die hoffnung besteht, das der nachfolger vernünftiger ist ...





kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was macht dieses Jahr der Bauer?
> Lasst er die MTBler ziehen oder wird geschoben?
> VG Kurt


 
Hallo Kurt,

Lies im Thread  dann bekommst du deine Antwort auf die Fragen! 
Lass ihn in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## peter muc (15. Mai 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> Lies im Thread  dann bekommst du deine Antwort auf die Frage!
> Lass ihn in Friedne ruhen!



_"Lies im Thread  dann bekommst du deine Antwort auf die Frage!" _

 das gilt auch für Dich Hofbiker ;-) inzwischen stänkert wohl der Sohn des (toten) Bauers ...


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Mai 2013)

peter muc schrieb:


> _Lies im Thread  dann bekommst du deine Antwort auf die Frage! _
> 
> das gilt auch für Dich Hofbiker ;-) inzwischen stänkert wohl der Sohn des Bauers ...



@ PETER MUC:
Die Frage war nach dem Bauer!  ich habe geantwortet  er soll den Thred lesen und erbekommt auf das ganze Thema eine Antwort! GELl



Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> Lies im Thread  dann bekommst du deine Antwort auf die Fragen!
> Lass ihn in Frieden ruhen!





Alles klar!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Mai 2013)

So einfach ist die Frage wohl nicht pauschal zu beantworten, weil´s ja wohl letztes Jahr so war, dass der Sohn des toten bösen Bauern die Leute erst problemlos durchgelassen hat und erst im Juli zu spinnen angefangen hat. Was heuer ist, kann man ja dann noch nicht sagen, vielleicht hat er sich den Winter über ja wieder beruhigt. Evtl. an der Sattelalm nachfragen, wenn´s so weit ist.


----------



## kurt1 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi 

danke für die gut gemeinten Antworten.  
Scheinbar weiss noch keiner wie der Sohn vom Bauer (wahrscheinlich auch ein Bauer ) diese Jahr so drauf ist.
Ich bin gespannt auf den ersten Erfahrungsbericht von diesem Jahr.
Langsam schmilzt die Pampe und die ersten werden starten auf die Höhenmeter jagt.
Ich will auch dieses Jahr die Brennerrunde (Brennerhauptkamm, Schlüsseljoch, Pfitscherjoch und Tuxerjoch zurück). Und warte auf die ersten warmen Tage in den Bergen.

Was denkt ihr, wann kann man die Tour starten?
Ein paar Schneefelder kann man auch mit dem Bike überqueren.

VG
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. Mai 2013)

Ich werde im August die Route fahren.
Bis dahin ist der Schnee weg und es wird wohl erste Erfahrungen geben.
Danach weiß ich, welche Strecke ich nehmen kann.


----------



## ac-1701 (16. Mai 2013)

Also wir sind letzten Juli direkt am Bauern vorbei geradelt,
und er war gerade die Regenrinnen des Weges am auskratzen,
wir zu 9. an Ihm vorbei, alle mit einem lächel und einem Freundlichen Gruß. Der Gruß wurde erwiedert, und wir haben sogar wieder kleinere mengen Steine in die Rinne befördert.

Also er war total gelassen und nicht unfreundlich, es war kurz vor seiner Hütte.


----------



## wowo (14. Juni 2013)

Hat diese Jahr schon jemand das Vergügen gehabt mit dem hoffentlich netten Bauern ??


----------



## wuerope5 (16. Juni 2013)

hinter der Sattelbergalm liegt noch etwas Schnee - und im Winter ist der Junior auch nicht oben.
ich werde in ein bis zwei Wochen wieder probieren dann gibts die n. Info


----------



## wowo (13. Juli 2013)

Hat es schon jemand gewagt das Revier des Bauern
 zu betreten und wenn ja was ist die Erkentnis ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2013)

transalbi schrieb:


> Alle Schärfe in der Diskussion bringt hier nichts. Kompromiss heißt die Devise.
> 
> Ich habe den GPS-Track für den Weg mit der geringsten Schiebepassage hier eingestellt und zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23811.html
> ...



Danke Albi für den Track! 
Für mich persönlich stellt diese Variante allerdings keine wirklich Verbesserung dar, ich hab auch das fast alles geschoben. "Fahrbar" ist halt relativ...  Im Wald ist es recht unwegsam / sumpfig und der Forstweg, auf den man später trifft, ist sacksteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich hatte letzte Woche auf der Sattelbergalm übernachtet, Luis erzählte, der alte Bauer ist gestorben, der junge Bauer wäre ähnlich.

Vor 6 Jahren bin ich die Schiebepassage hoch, eine Qual.
Vor 3 Jahren bin ich den normalen Weg, etwas fahren, etwas schieben. Keinen Bauer gesehen.
Letzte Woche, 1.8.13 bin ich wieder durch das Gebiet vom Bauer gefahren. Es sind überall Verbotsschilder aufgestellt, wir haben aber die Tore immer ordentlich geschlossen, sind auf dem Weg geblieben. Die Kühe haben wir nicht verschreckt, sind artig gefahren, teilweise schieben.
Mit einem 34 oder 36 Ritzel kann man meistens hochfahren, kleinere Ritzel sind schwierig.

Ob ist die Region ein Traum, Sicht vom Sattelberg war ein Traum, sind den ganzen Brenner Grenzweg entlang gefahren, super schön.

Den Bauer hatten wir nicht gesehen, nur eine Person oben bei den Kühen mit einem Fernglas. Keine Ahnung, ob es der Bauer war.

No Risk, No Fun.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## isartrails (6. September 2013)

Bin letzte Woche mit Gruppe über den Grenzkamm.
War zuvor auf der österreichischen Seite auf der Sattelbergalm und hab den Wirt bei einem Kaffee gefragt, wie die Lage drüben ist.
Er meinte, es gäbe keine Probleme mehr, da die Strecke auf Südtiroler Seite als Bikestrecke ausgewiesen worden sei. Der junge Bauer würde keine Anstalten mehr machen, man käme unbehelligt durch. Quasi alle Biker würden nunmehr den Weg über die Grenze und den steilen Fahrweg wählen, kaum noch einer über den Schiebesteig.

Also sind wir anschließend auch so drüber. Auffällig war: es gibt nunmehr eine breite Schotterstraße, die zur Grenze führt, welche wiederum durch ein Gatter markiert wird. Am Gattertor steht unmißverständlich ein Bikeverbotsschild, von einem freigegebenen Bikeweg keine Spur. Auch kein Hinweis auf eine Staatsgrenze.




Früher gab's diese Straße noch nicht und man querte die Grenze links davon im Moos über eine Wiese mit Zaun und Drehkreuz. Diese Stelle sieht man von der Straße, ist keine 100 m entfernt. Meist stand dort der alte Bauer und fuchtelte wild mir irgendwelchen Gerätschaften in Drohgebärde herum.

Wir sind also durchs Gatter, haben wieder schön zugemacht, damit die italienischen Kühe nicht nach Österreich ausbüxen können. Sind weitergefahren und kamen nach einer Gabelung (rechts) kurz darauf an der (italienischen) Sattelalm vorbei. Stand ein Auto davor, aber kein Mensch zu sehen. Der Karrenweg (rechterhand) wird nun holpriger und steiler. Von hier sind's noch gut 300 steile Hm bis zur ersten Militärstellung unterm Sattelberg. Wer gute Beine hat und eine sehr saubere Linie fahren kann, kann bis auf eine grobschottrige, fast plattige Rampe von 100 Metern fast alles fahren. Wer die Technik nicht drauf hat, schiebt quasi alles. Die Variante ist aber so oder so schöner als der Schiebesteig durch den Wald. 


 

 

 

 (zum Vergrößern auf Bilder klicken)

Oben dann großes Murmeltierkino in den Fensterstürzen der Militärstellung. 

 

 

 

 (kleines Suchspiel auf dem letzten Bild  

Brenner Grenzkammstraße as its best ... 



... und der 1er runter nach Gossensaß war in einem hervorragenden Zustand - bis auf ärgerliche und vermeidbare Bremsspuren im Trail von denen, die's einfach nicht können (wollen?)


----------



## UncleHo (6. September 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wir sind also durchs Gatter, haben wieder schön zugemacht, damit die italienischen Kühe nicht nach Österreich ausbüxen können.



Sozusagen ein antiimperialistischer Kuhwall... Oder doch eher ein Biker Limes?


----------



## dede (6. September 2013)

Limes?! Hmmmm, hab mich schon immer gefragt warum die Römer sich das bappige Erdbeerzeug hinter die Birne gekippt haben um die Einfälle der Germanen zu unterbinden....


----------



## transalbi (6. September 2013)

Die Mauer muss weg!


----------



## dede (6. September 2013)

Mauer? Ich dachte so heißt die (natürliche) Begrenzung auf der östlichen Brennerseite unterm Wolfendorn - oder war das das Wandl???


----------



## transalbi (6. September 2013)

Brennermäuerl


----------



## dede (6. September 2013)

yep, I know


----------



## thorsten73 (7. Juni 2014)

ist das der 1/1a?






sieht flowig aus...


----------



## dede (10. Juni 2014)

yep und yep, der ist durchgehend eigtl. richtig flowig (bis auf die ersten/obren 150 Hm) - in meinen Augen einer der schönsten, leichten Trails in den Ostalpen - und dazu noch recht einfach erreichbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorsten73 (11. Juni 2014)

dede schrieb:


> yep und yep, der ist durchgehend eigtl. richtig flowig - in meinen Augen einer der schönsten, leichten Trails in den Ostalpen - und dazu noch recht einfach erreichbar....


Danke, war letztes jahr spät im herbst oben umd es war schon zu viel schnee, so dass wir so richtig über die grenzkammstraße gar nicht mehr kamen. Sind dann wieder schotter zurück und unten eingebogen, vielleicht auch einfach übersehen. 
Der geht dann vom sandjöchl los? Perfekt, gleich auf die to do liste setzen, ist ja eh super von der landschaft da und auch schön "einsam".


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2014)

Direkt am Sandjoch, ja (mußt etwa 100m auf der Militärtrasse fahren, dann geht er rechts ab. Sieht man aber im Video sehr gut). Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt's auch das Video von der Auffahrt noch irgendwo im Netz....


----------



## Eigerbiker (12. Juni 2014)

Wie ist denn der akt. Zustand?
Noch immer so viele querliegende Bäume?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2014)

Die Bäume waren letztes Jahr schon wieder rausgeräumt und der Weg in top Zustand.


----------



## Eigerbiker (13. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Bäume waren letztes Jahr schon wieder rausgeräumt und der Weg in top Zustand.


 
Danke für die schnelle Info!  

Ist eigentlich der Weg #80 von der Sattelbergalm runter nach Vinaders fahrbar? 

Gruß,
Eigerbiker


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2014)

Aktuell liegen wieder 3 Bäume im Weg, aber die stören den Flow wirklich kaum, sind kurz hintereinander. Ansonsten hat es aktuell ganz oben noch ein kleines Schneefeld, wo man seitlich gut vorbei kommt und eines, über das man schieben muss. Ist aber nicht tragisch.


----------



## Eigerbiker (19. Juli 2014)

Der Schnee sollte ja inzwischen weg sein und die Bäume vielleicht auch.
Wie lang ist eigentlich die Tragestrecke vom Obernbergersee zum Portjoch rauf?


----------



## Jan-Matts (20. Juli 2014)

Ich bin kein Spitzenathlet und habe 25 min gebraucht.


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht noch ne kleine Anmerkung wenn man den Grenzkamm/Portjoch in ne Tagestour oder eine Transalp einbauen will, die nicht über die Sattelbergalm verläuft:
Statt der langen Straßenanfahrt durchs Obernbergtal empfiehlt sich ab Steinach die Bergeralm (Bahn hoch zum Bikepark) und weiter via Nößlachjochhütte zur Kastnerbergalm (99A) und von dort dann nach Obernberg runter. Ist mehr als nur eine valide Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidabaya (20. August 2014)

Hallo,
Frage zum 1er WW nach Gossensaß.
Wollte den jetzt mir als Track erstellen und musste feststellen ,dass dieser Weg als gesperrt in der Openmtb Karte gezeichnet ist.
Stimmt das?
Darf man da nicht mehr fahren oder stimmt die OSM karte nicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. August 2014)

Also im Juni war da kein Thema, da war kein Schild.


----------



## thorsten73 (20. August 2014)

und selbst wenn, wer ist da? ist ja teilweise schon recht einsam da oben.


----------



## Barny_R (21. August 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage zum 1er WW nach Gossensaß.
> Wollte den jetzt mir als Track erstellen und musste feststellen ,dass dieser Weg als gesperrt in der Openmtb Karte gezeichnet ist.
> Stimmt das?
> Darf man da nicht mehr fahren oder stimmt die OSM karte nicht.



Am 18.07. war da kein Sperrschild. Schätze die Karte enthält falsche Informationen.


----------



## Trekiger (21. August 2014)

Barny_R schrieb:


> Am 18.07. war da kein Sperrschild. Schätze die Karte enthält falsche Informationen.


Ich war Mitte Juli oben und kann bestätigen. Auf dem 1er habe ich kein Bikeverbotsschild gesehen.
Dafür habe ich oben am Sattelberg beim Bunker eins gesehen, wo man vom bösen Bauern rauf kommt. Wie sinnlos ist den das?

Übrigens hat mich einer mit seinen Quad nach der Grenze kurz vor dem kleinem Bauernhof (ist das das Haus des bösen Bauerns?) überholt. Wahrscheinlich war das der Sohn vom bösen Bauern. Dachte mir schon, daß er mich gleich von Bike holt. Aber er hat kein Problem gemacht. Scheinbar ist die Lage dort jetzt entspannt.


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2014)

In die OSM Karten kann jeder Sperrungen nach Belieben eintragen und das sinnlose Schild am Bunker steht da schon ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bede (21. August 2014)

bin am Sonntag den 17.08. von Vinaders über die Sattelbergalm mit meiner Frau raufgefahren. (Schiebestrecke haben wir geschoben). Oben, kurz unterm Sattelberg, wo die Grenzkammstrecke beginnt, gibt es das Verbotsschild. Es steht da halt so rum, aber keinen interessiert es. Fahrer die zur Sattelbergalm den 1er runter gehen haben die ersten paar hundert Meter wegen dem Gefälle geschoben. Sogesehen macht das Schild Sinn. Alternativ gibt es ja auch noch die MTB Schiebestrecke, die im mittleren Teil wegen der Auswaschungen schwierig ist.

Grüßle
Bede


----------



## Trekiger (22. August 2014)

hab hier auch noch ein bild vom bikeverbotschild am sattelberg ... so zum schmunzeln


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2014)

oder dies hier...







 Wir haben dann beschlossen, dass es ein Rennrad darstellt...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2014)

Was ihr unterwegs so alles seht


----------



## fatz (22. August 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was ihr unterwegs so alles seht


bei mir bleiben die dinger auch immer im sinn-filter haengen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2014)

Vermutlich liegt´s bei mir daran, dass ich eher den Boden fieberhaft nach Murmeltieren absuche 
Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich da oben schon lang bin, aber ich hab da echt noch NIE so ein Schild gesehen. Außer halt das nach der Sattelbergalm vom bösen Bauern, das ist/war ja nun echt nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## isartrails (22. August 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was ihr unterwegs so alles seht


Dafür nimmt man sich ja doch'n Guide, nicht wahr...


----------



## Denzinger (30. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Grenzkammkenner
ist schon mal wer diesen Weg/Trail runter an den Brenner gefahren?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=0296AD3218C5F914FDF80A9AAEC7F438.fe2?fileId=nynynqtgrsevmqrq

Gruß und Danke


----------



## wuerope5 (3. Juli 2015)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Grenzkammkenner
> ist schon mal wer diesen Weg/Trail runter an den Brenner gefahren?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=0296AD3218C5F914FDF80A9AAEC7F438.fe2?fileId=nynynqtgrsevmqrq
> ...



Natürlich  - ist oben absolut easy und flowig knapp vor der Wolfen Alm geht's dann in einen Schotterweg über - auch für nicht so gut versierte Fahrer machbar. Ab der Fahne rechts der gestrichelte Weg dann sehr steil mit einigen Passagen zum absteigen bis zum Brenner
Servus Robert


----------



## cschaeff (4. Juli 2015)

Ich würde Dir sehr den 1er vom Sandjoch runter nach Gossensass ans Herz legen. Schön flüssig, nie langweilig, nie zu schwer (im Mittel S1). Bin vor vier Tagen da runter, hab immer noch das Grinsen im Gesicht 
Weiter zum Brenner dann auf dem Radweg (alte Bahntrasse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (4. Juli 2015)

1er


----------



## wuerope5 (7. Juli 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 1er
> Anhang anzeigen 401577


Ja auch der ist super zum fahren und weiter unten sogar etwas anspruchsvoller aber mit viel Flow


----------



## jer-biker (7. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir die Empfehlung den 1er zu fahren. Macht viel Spaß nach dem recht anspruchslosem Fahren oben, diesen wunderbaren Trail abwärts zu nehmen - oben überwiegt das Panorama ...


----------



## wuerope5 (7. Juli 2015)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Auch von mir die Empfehlung den 1er zu fahren. Macht viel Spaß nach dem recht anspruchslosem Fahren oben, diesen wunderbaren Trail abwärts zu nehmen - oben überwiegt das Panorama ...


oder auch nicht


----------



## jer-biker (7. Juli 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht - wann warst Du dort ?
Wollen Anfang September nochmals diesen Streckenabschnitt in eine TransAlp einbauen ...
Da darf es dann wettermäßig durchaus wie auf meinem Foto aussehen 1. Bild war 2008


Oder aber auch schlimmstenfalls so 2.Bild war 2013 - nur nicht so wie auf Deinem Bild


----------



## wuerope5 (7. Juli 2015)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht - wann warst Du dort ?
> Wollen Anfang September nochmals diesen Streckenabschnitt in eine TransAlp einbauen ...
> Da darf es dann wettermäßig durchaus wie auf meinem Foto aussehen 1. Bild war 2008Anhang anzeigen 402534
> Oder aber auch schlimmstenfalls so 2.Bild war 2013 - nur nicht so wie auf Deinem Bild
> Anhang anzeigen 402536


Nachdem ich in der Gegend wohne, bin ich im Jahr ein paar mal dort - das Bild stammt aus Nov. 2011 mit Schneesturm oben knapp unterm Einstieg unten hat es dann wieder gepasst - vielleicht wäre auch der Alpinisteig für dich eine Abfahrtsvariante - ist vom Sandjoch aus - aber teilweise ist der Weg weggebrochen und deutlich anspruchsvoller und vor allem viel ausgesetzter als der 1 - 1a
Servus Robert


----------



## isartrails (7. Juli 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir sehr den 1er vom Sandjoch runter nach Gossensass ans Herz legen. ...





jer-biker schrieb:


> Auch von mir die Empfehlung den 1er zu fahren.  ...


Den 1er wird er schon kennen. Er fragt nicht ohne Grund nach dem anderen.


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2015)

Der Grund ist das Denzinger und ich vom Portjoch kommend dort runter wollen. Danach geht's über den Brenner Lupo und den Ziroger Höhenweg (11) großteils im Schatten zur Enzian Hütte hinauf.


----------



## transalbi (8. Juli 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Danach geht's über den Brenner Lupo und den Ziroger Höhenweg (11) großteils im Schatten zur Enzian Hütte hinauf.


Den Ziroger Höhenweg bin ich vor 3 Tagen von der Enzianhütte in Richtung Brenner Lupo gefahren (teils Schotter, dann sehr schöner Trail, S1). In der Gegenrichtung macht er m.E. wenig Sinn, weil ihr da sehr mit Schieben beschäftigt sein werdet. Besser ist es wohl, die Normalauffahrt über Zirog zur Enzianshüttte zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Den Ziroger Höhenweg bin ich vor 3 Tagen von der Enzianhütte in Richtung Brenner Lupo gefahren (teils Schotter, dann sehr schöner Trail, S1). In der Gegenrichtung macht er m.E. wenig Sinn, weil ihr da sehr mit Schieben beschäftigt sein werdet. Besser ist es wohl, die Normalauffahrt über Zirog zur Enzianshüttte zu nehmen.



Ich bin da letztes Jahr hinauf und die paar Meter schieben habe ich nicht so schlimm empfunden. An der Brennerstrasse habe ich, Gleichgesinnte getroffen, die waren auch nicht schneller an der Enzianhütte oben, dabei haben Sie über die anstehende Sonne geklagt.


----------



## transalbi (8. Juli 2015)

Interessant wäre auch, ob der Ziroger Höhenweg auch von oder zur Hühnerspielhütte sinnvoll ist. Wer weiß dazu was?


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch, ob der Ziroger Höhenweg auch von oder zur Hühnerspielhütte sinnvoll ist. Wer weiß dazu was?



Frag Markus (Appi) der hat mir einige Tipps um den Brenner herum gegeben!


----------



## Gusti (9. Juli 2015)

transalbi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch, ob der Ziroger Höhenweg auch von oder zur Hühnerspielhütte sinnvoll ist. Wer weiß dazu was?


 
Eher nein - siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ziroger-hoehenweg-huehnerspiel-ziroger-alm.287750/


----------



## Denzinger (13. Juli 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Der Grund ist das Denzinger und ich vom Portjoch kommend dort runter wollen. Danach geht's über den Brenner Lupo und den Ziroger Höhenweg (11) großteils im Schatten zur Enzian Hütte hinauf.


Danke Tobias das Du meine Urlaubsvertretung übernommen hast , ich habe ganz bewusst aufs Internet verzichtet
und vielen Dank für die Anregungen, wir werden uns jetzt überlegen müssen was wir machen, vielleicht laß ich Tobias doch erst einmal eine Testfahrt machen


----------



## McSlow (19. Juli 2015)

Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zur Problematik? Wollen/müssen da demnächst mangels sinnvoller Alternativen auch mal durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustpuppy (20. Juli 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zur Problematik? Wollen/müssen da demnächst mangels sinnvoller Alternativen auch mal durch...


Wir sind vorletzte Woche auf dem Normalweg (beim Bauern vorbei) durch. Keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## cschaeff (20. Juli 2015)

Hab kürzlich mit dem Wirt von der Sattelbergalm gesprochen. Der Sohn vom "bösen" Bauern hat dort jetzt das Sagen. Er bekommt vom Tourismusverband wohl eine kleine Entschädigung/Duldungsprämie. Wenn Ihr also brav die Gatter schließt (wie immer) sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte vergangenen Oktober auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Bauer gehabt, hat mir sogar noch einen Tipp gegeben!(ob es sich um diesen Sohn/Bauer gehandelt hat?)


----------



## transalbi (20. Juli 2015)

Dann sollte man das Thema "Böser Bauer" schließen. @admin


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Juli 2015)

@transalbi  Ist ein guter Tipp!


----------

